# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta na SV. DUHU

## BHany

U skladu s najavljenom reorganizacijom i uređenjem foruma otvaram novu temu _Potpomognuta na SV. DUHU_
*Molim vas da budete sažeti, informativni i da dijelite korisne informacije. 
*

*Molim vas, ponovno, kao i na početku prošlog     topica, nemojte vibrati i ostalo (za to imate odbrojavanje – vibranje     ćemo prebacivati na odbrojavanje bez upozorenja) i chatati (chat  ćemo    brisati, također, bez upozorenja)*. Nastojat ćemo u  tome  biti   dosljedni koliko nam mogućnosti dopuštaju jer želimo da na  ovoj  temi,   kao i na svim drugima, prije svega budu dostupne  informacije. 

*SRETNO SVIMA 

*
*STARA TEMA*

----------


## BHany

> *OPĆA BOLNICA SVETI DUH – "SD"*
> Ambulanta za humanu reprodukciju
> Sveti duh 64, 10000 Zagreb
> tel: 01/3712 109
> http://www.kbsd.hr/Ginekologija-radn...eme-i-kontakti


*Ovo je sve što imam o Sv. Duhu. Imate li više informacija. Zalijepite ovdje na početak teme. Javite nam. Ovo je zaista šturo.*

----------


## Mary Ann

Na Sv.Duhu je sljedeća situacija...
Koliko znam lijekova trenutno ima  dovoljno pa zovite. Ne znam kako trenutno stoji lista s lijekovima jer  sam ja još na listi od 2011 g. zbog situacije sa prolaktinom. Na  folikulometriji nije prevelika gužva, ima nas oko desetak i mislim da to  nije previše, a koliko sam primjetila punkcija i transfera ima jako malo za  sad  :Sad: . Ako vas još što zanima pitajte jer sam trenutno gore svaki dan...
pozzz

----------


## mima32

Jel možda netko zna da li je dr. B ovaj tjedan gore? Sutra možda? Hvala

----------


## Mary Ann

Ja sam sad došla odozgora i bio je na FM, a mislim da i danas ima ambulantu.

----------


## sladja01

Pozdrav! Nova sam na forumu jer sam nedavno krenula na Sv.Duh po pitanju planiranja trudnoce...kod mene je sve ok što se pretraga tiče,kod muža je mali problem kod pokretljivosti spermija,ali kažu tamo u bolnici da nije ništa što bi nas trebalo brinuti...
Prošli mjesec sam bila na inseminaciji, stimulacija klomifenima i nažalost ništa...sada sam opet bila na klomifenima i trebala sam opet ići na inseminaciju,ali previše je folikula pa da ne riskiramo višeplodnu trudnoću, dr.Bauman je danas oslučio da idemo na IVF...danas moram dobiti štopericu i u četvrtak 5.12.na punkciju...i moram priznati da me malo strah s obzirom da koliko čitam to boli,ali mene nitko nije pitao za neku anesteziju a ni ja se nisam sjetila pitati ih,samo su mi rekli da prije punkcije popijem normabel....pa vam molim kakva su iskustva sa punkcijom bez anestezije i koliko to dugo traje...
Hvala vam  :Kiss:

----------


## Jim

Kada sam ja isla na punkciju receno mi je da nista ne pijem jer cu dobiti anesteziju, ali kada sam došla na dan punkcije nisu mogli dobiti anesteziologa pa sam prošla punkciju bez ičega. Ne mogu ti reći da nije boljelo, ali ništa što se ne može preživjeti, stisneš zube i biti će sve ok. 
Meni su ispunktirane 23 js i to samo s jednog jajnika jer do drugog nisu mogli doći (posljedica operacije nakon abdominalne trudnoće). Bio mi je dr.Ujević i nije moga sve izvaditi iz jednog uboda nego je nekoliko puta ubadao.
S obzirom na broj stanica misli da je trajalo nesta duze, oko 25 min.
2 dana nakon punkcije me boljelo i sljedeća menstruacije je bila bolna, točno sam osjetila bol u tom jajniku koji je izboden.

----------


## Mary Ann

sladja01 vidjele smo se danas gore, bila si vrlo hrabra i super ti je bio rezulatat od klomifena  :Smile:  ... ja razočarana  :Sad:

----------


## lberc

mary  ann,mijenjaj kliniku..ja sam se malo sa vv prebacila na sd,al sam se sa veseljem opet vratila na vv..vidjela sam da si napisala da ti je dr rekla da si prestara kaj je čista glupost,ja imam više godina od tebe i niko mo nije rekal da sam prestara i sad sam prvi put trudna sa 37 i presretna sam

----------


## sladja01

:Smile:  Jesi ti ona koju sam pitala jel punkcija boli  :Smile:  Hvala, bila sam i nije bilo jako strašno i sretna na prvu jer smo dobili dvije JS, ali danas sam zvala labos da provjerim jel se šta desilo i nažalost mi kažu da u ta 24 sata se ne vide znakovi oplodnje  :Sad:  i da dodemo u ponedjeljak pa ćemo vidjeti šta će na kraju biti... a iako se nadam, ne znam jel se može šta promjeniti ako se u 24 sata nije ništa desilo  :Sad:  A za tebe sam čula da si imala jedan folikul..jel onda bilo Js ili ne ?

----------


## Mary Ann

Ne, nije bilo jajne stanice  :Sad: , a tebi držim  :fige: ..

----------


## sladja01

A joj, držim i ja tebi fige za drugi put  :Wink:  a meni nažalost nisu pomogle...  :Sad:  ni preko vikenda se ništa nije desilo jer su kao jajne stanice bile loše kvalitete  :Sad:  naručili su me za prvi mj. kod Dr.Turudić na daljnje dogovore....i etooo...krenuli smo jer smo mislili da ćemo uspjeti brzo, ali očito negdje postoji neki dublji problem  :Sad:  ili je sve u našoj silnoj želji da dobijemo bebu ..
Stalno čitam o nekim listama lijekova na SD pa jel mi netko može malo objasniti o čemu se tu radi ... znači li to da se na IVf uz veću stimulaciju dugo čeka ili ..... Hvalaa  :Smile:

----------


## Mary Ann

Sladja01 hrabro dalje i uskoro će beba  :Smile: ..

Kada si došla na dogovor prvi put možda te je dr. stavio na listu za lijekove, pogledaj da li ti piše broj na nalazu... situacija sa lijekovima je u zadnje vrijeme bila ok, ali sam čula da polako fali nekih...

----------


## sladja01

Hvala ti Mary  :Smile:  

Nisu me stavili na listu, ali sada kada ću ići pitati ću i nadam se da neću dugo morati čekati.

----------


## vincekica

Pozdrav! Nova sam na forumu i imam hrpu pitanja,nadam se da vas nebudem s njima zagnjavila. U braku smo 4,5 god od trudnoće ništa. U 9 mj smo napokon krenuli s prikupljanjem nalaza koje traže na Sv.Duhu ,moja gin nas je tamo poslala. Ja imam 25 mm 29 god . E sad moja gin kaže da su moji nalazi sasvim ok..imala sam nekih problemčića tipa upale,loš bris,papa gljivične upale itd. uglavnom sve to sad riješeno i drugi tj. idem na Hsg. A suprug je prošle god radio 1. spermiogram dng. teratozoospermija, novi nalaz sad od 10.mj asthenozoospermija i rečeno od moje gin i njegovog dr opče prakse da nemamo kaj čekati nego prikupiti još sve kaj trebamo i za zg.   U Sv.Duhu su me već stavili na listu bez obzira kaj još nemam ljek jer se dugo čeka (tak mi je rečeno) primila me dr Ivkošić.  To bi bilo ukratko,mene sad ubiti zanima šta je sljedeće? rekli su nam da kad prikupimo sve nalaze nazovem da se naručimo. I onda???  Unaprijed hvala

----------


## sladja01

Vincekica...evo da ti ja napišem svoje iskustvo...iako sam gore višlje pisala. Uglavnom,ja sa u 10mj došla na razgovor i pošto mi je bio 3Dc taman mi je pasao da krenem sa tabletama,klomifenom...pila sam ih od 3-8 DC i bila na folikulometriji 8dc, 10dc ..taj dan sam a dobila štopericu(inekciju )i 12dc sam išla na inseminaciju (AIH)...koja nam nažalost nije uspjela...sljedeći mjesec opet na klomifenima i kao opet inseminacija,ali razvila su se 4 folikula pa sam išla na punkciju jer se inseminacija ne smije raditi sa tako velikim brojem folikula...i trebala sam na IVF, ali nažalost jajne stanice mi se nisu oplodile...
Eto ukratko od mene  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

> Pozdrav! Nova sam na forumu i imam hrpu pitanja,nadam se da vas nebudem s njima zagnjavila. U braku smo 4,5 god od trudnoće ništa. U 9 mj smo napokon krenuli s prikupljanjem nalaza koje traže na Sv.Duhu ,moja gin nas je tamo poslala. Ja imam 25 mm 29 god . E sad moja gin kaže da su moji nalazi sasvim ok..imala sam nekih problemčića tipa upale,loš bris,papa gljivične upale itd. uglavnom sve to sad riješeno i drugi tj. idem na Hsg. A suprug je prošle god radio 1. spermiogram dng. teratozoospermija, novi nalaz sad od 10.mj asthenozoospermija i rečeno od moje gin i njegovog dr opče prakse da nemamo kaj čekati nego prikupiti još sve kaj trebamo i za zg.   U Sv.Duhu su me već stavili na listu bez obzira kaj još nemam ljek jer se dugo čeka (tak mi je rečeno) primila me dr Ivkošić.  To bi bilo ukratko,mene sad ubiti zanima šta je sljedeće? rekli su nam da kad prikupimo sve nalaze nazovem da se naručimo. I onda???  Unaprijed hvala


Kad prikupite nalaze odredit će ti stimulaciju ali imaj na umu da se čeka skoro oko godinu dana na lijekove ,što je katastrofa.Možda te u međuvremenu ubace u koji prirodni ili klomifenski ciklus (to ti je bez prave stimulacie) .Ne znam koliko imate godina i ako vam vrijeme čekanja  igra ulogu onda toplo preporučujem neku drugu bolnicu jer se jedino na SV.Duhu toliko dugo čeka na lijekove.Sretno...

----------


## linalena

> .i trebala sam na IVF, ali nažalost jajne stanice mi se nisu oplodile...


samo mali ispravak, ti si bila na IVFu, samo nažalost nije došlo do oplodnje
fertilizacija (F) je napravljena na dan punkcije

Vincekica oni su te stavili na listu za lijekove, dakle čekaš svoj red - negdje su ti na papir napisali neki broj tipa 259/13 što znači da si 259 po redu u 2013 godini

ovdje je nekada bilo puno življe pa se i moglo pratiti koji je tvoj broj i kada će cca doći na red, ali nemoj računati manje od pol godine od trenutka kada su te upisali
a ako i dođe red na tebe, oni bi te trebali nazvati, iako je najbolje svako malo nazvati gore

a do tada odi obaviti sve ono što su ti rekli, iako je problem što neki nalazi moraju biti noviji a toliko se čeka

----------


## sladja01

Ja sam tek nedavno krenula proucavati sve te pojmove vezane uz MPO pa mozda krivo pisem, ali nauciti cu ja svasta od vas koji imate vise iskustva. A to sa lijekovima je koma. Znaci li to da ako se ja tek u prvom mj.upisem na listu po kojoj cu biti tko zna kada na redu, da cu do cekanja lijekova moci samo pokusavati sa klomifenom posto je njega lako dobiti?

----------


## linalena

eto ti moje zadnje iskustvo: zadnji postupak gore je bio negdje u 10.mj 2012, nakon neuspjeha sam odmah stavljena na novu listu, broj je bio oko 250/12. Zvali su me negdje sada u 9/10 mj. U međuvremenu sam odradila 2 postupka na drugim klinikama, drugi je uspješan i eto upravo sam ušla u 7mi mjesec

ja bi na tvom mjestu bila sretna kaj možeš nekako pokriti vrijeme čekanja, jer naša dijagnoza (teški OAT, visoke godine...) nije to opravdavala

----------


## sladja01

Drago mi je zbog tebe! A nije da sam ja nesretna sto je procedura takva,nego samo zelim biti upucena i informirana u stanje u bolnici. I kako god, uvijek se nadam da cemo brzo uspjeti, na koji god nacin.

----------


## vincekica

Ja imam 25 mm 29. Dr nas je poslala dosta rano pošto već znamo da njegov spermiogram nije dobar i rekli su nam da nemamo kaj čekati.

----------


## vincekica

znači ako sam dobro shvatila kad skupimo sve nalaze i papire  ubiti se naručim na nove konzultacije i onda bum dalje čula. Sve mi se pomješalo,više opče neznam kam bi prije krenula. I zanima me ako možda neko zna,nisam iz zg i za sve te postupke treba dolaziti u bolnicu ili neke stvari radim doma sama?? dobim bolovanje za te dane ili? nema šanse da mi na poslu daju slobodno

----------


## vincekica

Ja sam bila kod dr Ivkošić i primila me bezobzira na štrajk  :Smile:    Stavili su me na listu 267/2013 bezobzira kaj još nemam terapju.

----------


## vincekica

Držim vam fige da ćete uspijeti jer znam kolko želite!  :Smile:

----------


## sladja01

I ja svima držim fige  :Smile:  A Vincekica...nisam ni ja iz Zg, iz Kutine sam i na sve folikulometrije idem u bolnicu i mislim da sve dalje postupke moraš tamo obavljati..a ja osobno imam sreće što radim gdje radim i što mi toleriraju izostanke, ali mislim da svatko ima pravo na bolovanje za taj dan kada te nema na poslu...iako sve zavisi o poslodavcu. A što se liste tiče,meni ju u ova 2 mj koliko sam tamo nitko nije spomenuo, ali kako idem ponovno u 1.mj tražiti ću da me stave s obzirom na duga čekanja.

----------


## vincekica

Meni je odma rekla da se na ljekove čeka i da me stavlja odma na listu jer dok dođem na red već budemo vznali koji mi treba i kaj budemo radili. A dobro neznam zašto se opče brinem oko posla,rekla budem gin da mi piše bo i gotovo.

----------


## linalena

kada ste u postupku, pritom mislim na stimulirani, ovisi o protokolu (načinu liječenja) ćete ići na UZV tzv folikulometrije ujutro oko 7-730 nekoliko puta (recimo 3 puta za vrijeme stimulacije. svaki drugi dan)
dugi protokol - kreće se potkraj prethodnog ciklusa oko 23-25dc sa supresijom 
kratki- kreće se 2-3dc odma sa stimulacijom
kada se ustanovi da su folikuli dovoljno veliki dobijete jednu posebnu injekciju tzv štopericu i nakon (ajme zaboravih) 36 sati je punkcije (oko pol9)pa onda nakon 2,3,4,5 dana i transfer (oko 10)
dakle recimo jedno 6-7 dolazaka - vremena uzmite okvirno jer sve ovisi koliko ima parova, doktora i sl

bolovanje vam određuje vaš socijalni ginekolog pa je moja preporuka vidjeti da li je kooperativan i da li se razumije u MPO problematiku i specifičnost hr-radnog prostora jer ipak on radi u državnoj službi. Neke cure se snalaze i pomoću doktora opće prakse ali on ne može davati bolovnaj temeljem MPO postupka nego neke druge dijagnoze. 

Sve kaj sam napisala molim Vas uzmite sa rezervom, nađite neku dobru brošuru o postupcima, protokolima, pročitajte stranice urikverc jedno godinu dana i želim vam puno sreće

----------


## vincekica

[QUOTE=linalena;2535594]kada ste u postupku, pritom mislim na stimulirani, ovisi o protokolu (načinu liječenja) ćete ići na UZV tzv folikulometrije ujutro oko 7-730 nekoliko puta (recimo 3 puta za vrijeme stimulacije. svaki drugi dan)
dugi protokol - kreće se potkraj prethodnog ciklusa oko 23-25dc sa supresijom 
kratki- kreće se 2-3dc odma sa stimulacijom
kada se ustanovi da su folikuli dovoljno veliki dobijete jednu posebnu injekciju tzv štopericu i nakon (ajme zaboravih) 36 sati je punkcije (oko pol9)pa onda nakon 2,3,4,5 dana i transfer (oko 10)
dakle recimo jedno 6-7 dolazaka - vremena uzmite okvirno jer sve ovisi koliko ima parova, doktora i sl

bolovanje vam određuje vaš socijalni ginekolog pa je moja preporuka vidjeti da li je kooperativan i da li se razumije u MPO problematiku i specifičnost hr-radnog prostora jer ipak on radi u državnoj službi. Neke cure se snalaze i pomoću doktora opće prakse ali on ne može davati bolovnaj temeljem MPO postupka nego neke druge dijagnoze. 

Sve kaj sam napisala molim Vas uzmite sa rezervom, nađite neku dobru brošuru o postupcima, protokolima, pročitajte stranice urikverc jedno godinu dana i želim vam puno sreće[/QUOTE




Hvala na malo jasnijem objašnjenju. pročitala sam več hrpu foruma,brošura,uputa i sve mi se već pomješalo  :Smile:

----------


## zabrinuta9899

Pozdrav svim trudilicama! Najprije vas moram pohvalit da ste stvarno super i da vasi savjeti stvarno puno znace! I ja takoder muku mucim vec dvije godine sa suprugom i nikako da zatrudnim. Napokon i ja otisla na Sv.Duh,u nadi da cu se maknuti sa mrtve tocke i da i mi cim prije imamo svoju bebu koju toliko zarko zelimo.! I krenuli mi tako sa pretragama....! Suprug radio spermiogram,ja vadila hormone, radila papa test, cb briseve (aerobe/anaerobe) Clamidie, i sad kad sam dobila nalaze ljuta sam na samu sebe.... Jer koliko ja znam po nalazima hormona-konkretnije androstendiona,vidim da nalaz nije ok. Clamidiu nemam,papa-los,pokazalo mi je Streptokok. Naravno,dobila sam antibiotik Klavocin,kao i suprug,ali me ljuti to sto moram do drugog mjeseca cekat za papu,jer kaze ginekologica da mora proc 4tj.od zadnje popijene tablete,a da ne pricam koliko dugo se jos ceka da dodem na red za Sv.Duh.... Sve me to ubija... Taman jednu bakteriju rijesim,u nadi da bude sve ok i da mogu krenut za Zg dokroru,i pojavi se na ponovljenom papa testu ova bestija.... E sad,da vas pitam.... Da li je koja prolazila kroz isto kao i ja i da li postoji nesto,neki caj ili bilo sto sto bi jos pripomoglo da mi ta bestija ode?! I da,dobila sam i vaginalete uz klavocine da slucajno ne dobim jos i gljivice od ovih tableta.! Ajde zene,znam da vas ima puno! Pomognite i meni nekako! Nekim savjetom! I da,suprug i ja nemamo odnose,odlucili smo se cuvat do papa testa,da bude sve ok.! Pusaaa svima i zelim vam puno srece da uspijete na Sv.duhu.! I

----------


## MalaMa

zabrinuta, mi smo se dugo borili s beštijama. produžilo nam čekanje na godinu i po. ono što ti ja preporučam da ojačaš imunitet. mi smo počeli piti matičnu mliječ. pili smo i beta glukan jedno vrijeme ali on je jako skup. važno je da to traje duže vrijeme. zeznuto je što antibiotici poremete floru pa nakon jedne rasplamsa se druga bakterija. meni su preporučene linex lady vaginalete za održavanje flore. nadam se da ćete se brzo riješiti beštije. sretno!

----------


## bubii

Pozdrav!
Ja 79,bez desnog jajovoda,lijevi nije u funkciji,Amh-4.4
MM 79,sve OK.
1.ivf Sveti duh 2012,beta 0
2.ivf Sveti duh 2013,beta 0
Sad sam na listi za lijekove broj 421-2013

Prirodni postupak još nisam probala jer imam zadnje vrijeme stalno neke bakterije.Zanima me kakvo je stanje na svetom duhu sa lijekovima,jel tko zna do kojeg su broja stigli?

----------


## sladja01

Ja bi u srijedu ponovno trebala na Sv.Duh kod dr.Turudić ako će raditi, a nadam se da hoće jer sam naručena pa ću ju tražiti da me stavi na listu za lijekove pa onda možda saznam i koji broj je sada na redu....

----------


## Inesz

bubi,

vidim da ste napravili svega 2 postupka u 2 godine. na tvom mjestu, ne bih se samo oslonila na čekanje da dođeš na red na SD jer je poznato da ta bolnica nema financijskih sredstava za mpo i da se radi toga predugo čeka. prijavi se u neku drugu državnu bolnicu, ili ako možeš idi privatno.

imaš 35 godina, imaš nizak amh, zbilja ne čekaj da dođeš na red za lijekove na SD, pokušaj još negdje dok čekaš.

kakve si stimulacije do sad primala i kakva je bila reakcija? koliko si imala transferiranih embrija?

----------


## KLARA31

Molim vas da me uputite na temu ako postoji mpo u Vinogradskoj, Sestre milosrdnice,ne mogu pronaći,iz Splita sam pa bi probala mpo u Zg preko uputnice

----------


## Argente

Klara31, evo ovdje je: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83012-P...u-VINOGRADSKOJ
Inače, sve su klinike stickane na vrhu podforuma: http://forum.roda.hr/forums/87-Potpomognuta-oplodnja

----------


## bubii

Inesz,

slažem se da to sve predugo traje,moram se raspitati za negdje drugdje,privatno si ne mogu priuštiti.
bila mi je jako slaba reakcija do sad na lijekove,u 1.postupku sam primala menopur i decapeptyl i dobila samo 3 jajne stanice,od toga 2 vraćene dvostanične
a u 2.gonal i cetrotide isto 3 stanice,vraćena jedna osmostanična.rekli su da mogu probati prirodni ili sa klomifenom ali sam izgubila i dosta vremena 
jer sam imala eshirihiju coli par mjeseci a prije toga između postupaka ureaplazmu tako da nisam ni mogla ići nigdje drugdje.

----------


## bubii

sretno sutra ako što saznaš za lijekove javi...

----------


## bubii

ispričavam se,krivo sam napisala,na listi za lijekove sam broj 241-2013 a ne 421.

----------


## kika222

Ja sam se bila upisala u lipnju 2013 i dobila br 198.. Od onda sam obavila jedan postupak u VV i sljedeći mi je u ožujku, a na SD su u 11 mj djelili lijekove za 2012 ...Tak da mi je taj br bezveze jer ću potrošit sve postupke na VV...
A vama žene želim puno sreće i strpljenja!!!

----------


## Inesz

znači, na SD se čeka preko godina dana. 
je li koja od vas što čeka toliko dugo možda pisala ministartvu i hzzo-u i tražila objašnjenje?

uglavnom, u mpo nitko nema vremena čekati više od godinu dana na postupak. idite u druge bolnice, ali i obavjestite nadležne o problemu.

----------


## sladja01

Ja sam danas bila na SD i dobila broj za lijekove 342/2013....a tek su nedavno krenuli sa upisanima u 2013....i pitam je zašto se tako dugo čeka i kaže meni dr.da će se sada vidjeti šta će ravnatelj reći, tj.koliko će se izdvajati novaca pa kao moooožda brže krene... A do tada ću sa klomifenima pokušavati...sljedeći ciklus idem na inseminaciju,opet, ali bolje i to nego ništa kada ionako moram čekati...

A Kika222...koliko ste vi dugo čekali za prvi pregled na VV? Mi smo htjeli prvo tamo ići pošto su svi zadovoljni s njima, ali muž je na SD brzo došao na red za spermiogram pa smo zato i ostali tu...

----------


## Inesz

slađa,

hvala na vijestima sa SD.

kako ti računaju postupak klomifenom-kao stimulirani ili prirodnjak?

znaš da imaš ograničen broj pokušaja na teret hzzo-a? 

koliko imaš godina? koliko dugo pokušavate začeti?

----------


## sladja01

Imam 27, muz 37...a pokusavamo dvije godine, iako smo 8 skupa pa nam je cudno da se i slucajno nije desilo... 
A ne znam kako mi racunaju, sta nije stimulirani cim je neka terapija u pitanju? 
To za ogranicen broj sam nesto citala, ali iskreno, malo sam izgubljena u svemu tome jer smo prije 3 mj krenuli u mpo pa stalno nesto novo i sto vise citam, kao da manje znam...zato sam i dosla na forum jer ste pune savjeta .

----------


## kika222

Došli smo u lipnju a u postupak smo išli u listopadu, valjda bi i prije došli na red da nije bilo ljetnih godišnjih... Sretno ti bilo slađo!!!

----------


## Inesz

> Imam 27, muz 37...a pokusavamo dvije godine, iako smo 8 skupa pa nam je cudno da se i slucajno nije desilo... 
> A ne znam kako mi racunaju, sta nije stimulirani cim je neka terapija u pitanju? 
> To za ogranicen broj sam nesto citala, ali iskreno, malo sam izgubljena u svemu tome jer smo prije 3 mj krenuli u mpo pa stalno nesto novo i sto vise citam, kao da manje znam...zato sam i dosla na forum jer ste pune savjeta .


ti si bila na jednoj inseminaciji i jednom postupku  uz klomifene koji je prvotno trebao biti inseminacija, ali se je dr odlučio na ivf radi velikog broja folikula.

prema zakonu imaš pravo na teret hzzo-a 4 inseminacije i 6 ivf postupaka od kojih 2 trebaju biti prirodnjaci.

ti si već iskoristila 1 inseminacju i jedan stimulirani postupak.

što su ti rekli zašto nije došlo do transfera u ovom ivf-u sa klomifenima?

sljedeći put kad budeš išla u stimulirani postupak nemoj pristati da ti stimulaciju rade klomifenima, već traži odgovarajući protokol stimulacije lijekovima poput gonala, menopura, puregona...

----------


## sladja01

Da, takav je dogovor bio da cemo prvo probati sa inseminacijama, ali je slucajno doslo do ivfa.
Hvala puno na savjetu i objasnjenju. 
Sto se lijekova tice, tek sam na listi, a ti se lijekovi sto si napisala ocito ne mogu dobiti prije reda. 
A sto se transfera tice, samo su mi rekli da js nisu bile dobre kvalitete, sta god to znacilo. 
I da, sad iza ove inseminacije, ako ne uspije, dr.je spominjala da bi mogli probati jedan prirodni...jel to znaci da ce samo sa tom jednom js ako je bude pokusati nesto napraviti?
I kak cesto se uopce smije ici na ivf?

----------


## Nera29

Cure mislim da se postupak s klomifenima ne racuna kao stimulirani, samo injekcije se racunaju kao stimulirani. Bar se kod nas u Ri tako racuna, tako su nam bili objasnili.

----------


## dea84

Molim pomoć...
Naime kolegica je bila na konzultacijama na SD i dobila popis pretraga koje mora napravit prije postupka. Ono što mi je čudno da od hormona ne piše progesteron??? Da li to stvano ne traže na SD u što ne mogu vjerovat ili je došlo do zabune?

Hvala

----------


## Inesz

bazalni status hormona (fsh, lh, estradiol) radi se od 2. -5. dc. porgesteron se radi oko 21. dc, tj oko 7 dana nakon dana očekvane ovulacije. dakle, treba 2 puta raditi analizu krvi, npr 3. dc i 22. dc.

----------


## dea84

Inesz, sve je to meni jasno. Samo mi nije jasno da na popisu pretraga za SD ne piše progesteron
I naravno da nije dobila uputnicu za to kad nije na popisu.
Piše FSH, LH, E2, PRL i TSH 2-4 dc; AMH  a za progesteron ništa

----------


## Inesz

treba i progesteron. zar to ne zna njen odabrani ginekolog? uh... ako su greškom ovi sa SD ispustili progesteron, odabrani ginekolgo mogao je samoinicijativno dati uputnicu. neka nazove SD i pita za pojašnjenje. 

moe i privatno izvaditi progesteron, ako joj je previše muke oko dobivanja uputnice, ali neka svakako nazove SD i pita za pojašnjenje.

----------


## Argente

Progesteron 21dc služi samo da bi se dokazala ovulacija, zar ne? Možda nije greška nego im ta info zasad nije bitna.

----------


## frka

to sam i ja pomislila. meni na VV nikad nisu vadili progesteron.

----------


## dea84

Mene su to uvijek tražili u Vg pa mi je sad bilo jako čudno da nju nisu. Bilo bi super kad bi se javila neka cura koja je nedavno radila pretrage za postupak na SD da javi da li je to tamo praksa da se ne radi ili je došlo do zabune?

----------


## sladja01

Ja sam na Sd, ali meni je moj ginekolog dao uputnice za hormone koje sam tamo vadila, izmedju ostalog i prog.21Dc...i kada sam dobila nalaze narucila sam se na prvi pregled i tako krenula...nisam bas od pomoci,ali eto...najbolje nazvati pa provjeriti.

----------


## Inesz

mpo-ovcu je za kompletnu sliku ženinog hormonskog statusa važno da li je došlo (dolazi li) do ovulacije ili ne, kao da zna i koliki je progesteron na 21 dc. 
tako da je u sklopu obrade neplodnosti ne traženje vrijednosti progesterona na 21. dc vjerojatno greška ili novo hrvatsko zdravstvo na djelu čije je parola-štedi gdje god možeš.

----------


## Morin

Ja sam prosle god bila SD I nisu trazili progesteron

----------


## mima32

Meni uopce nisu trazili hormone..,

----------


## mima32

Imamo pojacanje na SD ili je samo ja dosad nisam vidila? Dr. Sirovec

----------


## sladja01

Mene su samo pregledavali dr Bauman, Turudić i Ivkošić...i tu i tamo dodu praksikanti ili volonteri  :Smile:

----------


## mima32

Pa i meni je dosad bilo samo ovo troje a danas na punkciji ta nova dr.

----------


## Argente

Podsjetnik za zaboravne, poticaj za neodlučne:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84111-v...ODA-neplodnost

----------


## Argente

Cure, dečki - tko još nije vidio, tko je zaboravio, tko je u mogućnosti: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84150-T...nosti-donacije

Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## dijanaa

i nakon 4 godine dođoh vidjeti šta ima novo na Sv. Duhu....
Kakve su liste, koliko se ceka na lijekove, dali dr. Bauman radi jos gore ????
Vidim trebat cu imati više zivaca nego što sam mislila.

----------


## Jim

Curke, ne znam zašto nitko ne piše na ovoj temi ali zanima me ako ikaoga ima da mi kaže imate li iskustva šta se dogodi na sd ako punkcija padne pod vikend(sub.ili ned.)?

----------


## Aliki

Dijanaa, dr. Bauman je još gore, a radi i privatno u Betaplus klinici.
Jim, to i mene zanima, jer uvijek se može desiti da unatoč pustim naštimavanjima ciklusa i štoperice punkcija padne za vikend. Nije mi privlačna ideja da se pikam danima i onda mi sve bude uzalud, pored svega ostalog.

----------


## kika222

Koliko znam oni te dane ne rade :Sad:  i nema punkcija ni transfera... Ali u pet postupaka nikad nisam imala taj sl da mi punkcija pada u subotu tako da ne znam... Trebala bi pitat sestre :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sladja01

Kao što se iz potpisa vidi, ja sam krenula na SD i nakon par mjeseci otišla...
Dr.Bauman još uvijek radi, iako mene nije vodio, bila sam kod dr.TUrudić...svi su jako dragi i sve 5 što se toga tiče, ali otišla sam iz razloga što su liste za lijekove strašno duge...mene su npr.u prosincu 2013.upisali pod tristo i neki broj, a kao početkom ove godine su krenuli oni koji su bili na listi za početak 2013...što znači da se na lijekove čeka oko godinu dana...a čitajući po forumima, vidjela sam da u drugim bolnicama nema takvog čekanja, kao npr.na VV..kada se izvade svi nalazi kod njih,kreće se u postupak...
Što se punkcije tiče i samih postupaka, ne mogu točno tvrditi, ali ja bi rekla da vikendom ne rade jer ja sam jednu punkciju imala u četvrtak, a dva aiha u petak, i to su mi ja bi rekla tako naštimali štopericom...ali kako nisam sigurna, bolje nazvati i pitati. 
Ako još kako mogu pomoći, tu sam  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

> Curke, ne znam zašto nitko ne piše na ovoj temi ali zanima me ako ikaoga ima da mi kaže imate li iskustva šta se dogodi na sd ako punkcija padne pod vikend(sub.ili ned.)?


Na zalost vikendom i praznikom ne rade nego tempiraju petak ili ponedjeljak,iako svi dobro znamo da se to bas i neda nastimat  :Sad:

----------


## Aliki

Mene zanima je li ikad Sveti Duh radio vikendom? Mislim, jasno mi je da je sad postupaka relativno malo, liste su duge, ali nekad je, vjerujem, bilo puno postupaka.

----------


## nina977

Prije se radilo vikendom a sad zadnjih par godina ne rade (mislim da je to sve stednja-da ih bolnica ne treba platit za dolazak vikendom).Sta se tice postupaka ima ih dosta,mislim da nista manje nego po drugim bolnicama,bare mi se  tako cini kad sam gore.

----------


## Kadauna

> i nakon 4 godine dođoh vidjeti šta ima novo na Sv. Duhu....
> Kakve su liste, koliko se ceka na lijekove, dali dr. Bauman radi jos gore ????
> Vidim trebat cu imati više zivaca nego što sam mislila.



ako dobro čitam tvoj potpis, ti si 77. godište dakle imaš ili ćeš ove godine imati 37 godina. Unatoč PCOS-u vjerujem da nemaš puno vremena za gubljenje te obzirom da je lista čekanja na S. Duhu kako pišu 1 godina i više, ja bih otišla sa Svetog Duha. A što sam danas skužila i saznala, a pojma nisam imala, da ne rade vikendom punkcije ni transfere je toliko loše i onima kojima bi trebala biti aspiracija vikendom upravo takav stav i način rada hoće uvelike umanjiti šansu na trudnoću. 

Moj savjet iskreni: nađi si novu bolnicu i SRETNO!

----------


## Aliki

> Prije se radilo vikendom a sad zadnjih par godina ne rade (mislim da je to sve stednja-da ih bolnica ne treba platit za dolazak vikendom).Sta se tice postupaka ima ih dosta,mislim da nista manje nego po drugim bolnicama,bare mi se  tako cini kad sam gore.


Čitam da po drugim klinikama žene doslovce ispadaju iz čekaonice koliko ih je. Nas bude na f-metriji 10-ak. To mi ne daje baš neki ludi dojam o broju postupaka.

----------


## sladja01

Ja dok sam bila na SD znalo je biti gužva, ali kako sam otišla na VV, tamo mi se na prvu čini puuuuno veća, iako relativno brzo sve ide kod njih...i iako sam tek krenula tamo, čitajući po forumu, mislim da se zaista isplati ići k njima, upravo zbog toga što se ne čeka tako dugo za lijekove.

----------


## Jim

Curke, može pomoć, prije suprug nije morao dolaziti na et, a sada su mi rekli da na et povedem i supruga radi potpisa, ali moj suprug nikako ne može dobiti slobodan dan a na sd kažu da bez mm ne mogu raditi et. Ima li tko sličnog iskustva? Zar ne postoji neko rješenje?

----------


## sladja01

> Curke, može pomoć, prije suprug nije morao dolaziti na et, a sada su mi rekli da na et povedem i supruga radi potpisa, ali moj suprug nikako ne može dobiti slobodan dan a na sd kažu da bez mm ne mogu raditi et. Ima li tko sličnog iskustva? Zar ne postoji neko rješenje?


Kada sam ja slučajno završila na punkciji zbog prevelikog broja folikula, i kada su me naručili za et, isto tako je muž morao doći sa mnom, ali mi smo taj dan saznali da neće biti transfera jer nije došlo do oplodnje, ali očito da je, muž bi trebao nešto potpisati pošto je morao doći...tako da eto...iako on taj dan zapravo nema šta raditi.

----------


## nina977

> Curke, može pomoć, prije suprug nije morao dolaziti na et, a sada su mi rekli da na et povedem i supruga radi potpisa, ali moj suprug nikako ne može dobiti slobodan dan a na sd kažu da bez mm ne mogu raditi et. Ima li tko sličnog iskustva? Zar ne postoji neko rješenje?


Pitaj ih da ti daju unaprijed papire koje on treba potpisati pa ih ti samo doneseš na transfer,mislim da bi tako moglo proć ...Sretno..

----------


## Joss

Curke  :Bye: .
Nakon 4 godine izvan postupaka evo me opet na SD u drugom krugu.
Jel mi može netko reci u koliko sati su punkcije, trebam doc u cetvrtak ali nisu rekli u koliko sati?

----------


## Jim

> Curke .
> Nakon 4 godine izvan postupaka evo me opet na SD u drugom krugu.
> Jel mi može netko reci u koliko sati su punkcije, trebam doc u cetvrtak ali nisu rekli u koliko sati?


Najbolje je da dodes u 8 h jer sve ovisi o broju folikulometrija, ja sam u petak bila na punkciji prva na redu u 9 h. Sretno  :Smile:  .

----------


## Joss

Jim tnx.

----------


## Aliki

*Jim*, kakvo je stanje kod tebe? Koliko js ste dobili? Znam da je bila frka oko eventualne punkcije vikendom, kako ste ju izbjegli?

----------


## sladja01

Zna li netko do kuda su došli sa listom lijekova, tj.otprilike do kojeg rednog broja i jel oni zovu kada određeni broj dođe na red ili ih treba zivkati i pitati ?

----------


## Aliki

Ne zovu sigurno, barem mene nisu. Početak 2013. sam ja, a nadam se da su ipak malo dalje odmakli. Nazovi i provjeri.

----------


## sladja01

Ja sam broj 342/2013 tako da ću vjerovatno doći pred kraj godine..a iako sam prešla na Vv upravo zbog tog čekanja, ipak neka me broj čeka za svaki slučaj, pa ću vidjeti gdje ću prije doći. Znači, ti si sada na redu a na listi si za početak 2013. ako dobro kužim? I jel ih se samo može nazvati i pitati do kojeg broja su došli ili kako to ide?

----------


## Aliki

Možda je moj red i prošao (nadam se, stvarno se nadam da je), ali ja se nisam javljala ranije jer mi nije odgovaralo ranije. Najbolje ti je nazvati pa da ti barem okvirno kažu kad bi mogla doći na red sa svojim brojem.

----------


## sladja01

Ali koliko kuzim, ti si sada gore u pripremi za postupak?

----------


## Aliki

Da, ja sam u postupku gore sad. No, nitko mi se nije javio, javila sam se sama, a nakon dogovora, sestra me zaokružila u onoj svojoj tekici da sam preuzela lijekove. I čini mi se da sam way in the past u tekici, zato kažem da ti moj početak 2013. nije mjerilo do kojeg broja su stigli. Tim više što su žene kojima se žuri sreću potražila na drugim klinikama pa je sigurno nešto brojeva i preskočeno. Sretno!

----------


## sladja01

Hvala, sretno i tebi pošto si već u velikim pripremama. A mozda jedan dan nazovem tek toliko da vidim do kuda su stigli.

----------


## mala11111

> Da, ja sam u postupku gore sad. No, nitko mi se nije javio, javila sam se sama, a nakon dogovora, sestra me zaokružila u onoj svojoj tekici da sam preuzela lijekove. I čini mi se da sam way in the past u tekici, zato kažem da ti moj početak 2013. nije mjerilo do kojeg broja su stigli. Tim više što su žene kojima se žuri sreću potražila na drugim klinikama pa je sigurno nešto brojeva i preskočeno. Sretno!


Aliki draga može li se znati koji si broj bila  :Smile:

----------


## mala11111

> Zna li netko do kuda su došli sa listom lijekova, tj.otprilike do kojeg rednog broja i jel oni zovu kada određeni broj dođe na red ili ih treba zivkati i pitati ?


Draga ne zovu jucer sam bila gore i dobila ljekove po bilježnici izgleda nema pravila za brojeve jer ih je na primjer puno prije mene nisu dobile ljekove samo te zaokruži jesi li ih predignula i potpišeš.

----------


## bubekica

Cure, molim vas kontakt doktora koji na SD radi punkcije i biopsije testisa. Hvala!

----------


## Kadauna

> Draga ne zovu jucer sam bila gore i dobila ljekove po bilježnici izgleda nema pravila za brojeve jer ih je na primjer puno prije mene nisu dobile ljekove samo te zaokruži jesi li ih predignula i potpišeš.




ovo nema smisla uopće, ne ide to tebe nego njih na S. Duhu... pa jesu li oni normalni  :Smile: )

koliko si ti mala11111 čekala svoje lijekove onda ukupno?

----------


## Korny77

Pozdrav svima,

evo mene nakon četiri godine.
Čitam da se na SD dugo čeka.Ja sam bila gore prije četiri godine i čini mi se da je to sve puno brže išlo...
Htjeli bismo po drugu bebu i sad uopće ne znam šta da radim i u koju bolnicu da idem.
Ne bih htjela sa SD jer sam bila zadovoljna-tu sam vodila cijelu trudnoću i tu sam i rodila.

Imam jedno pitanje da li da ovih dana nazovem gore sestru i da se pokušam dogovoriti za prvi pregled kod dr.T na jesen.U međuvremenu bi ja obavila one osnovne pretrage kod svojeg ginekologa.Koliko znam vjerojatno sada pred godišnji ne naručuju nove pacijente....

I još jedno pitanje-ja sam prije ivf prošla dvije inseminacije- da li ću morati opet ili mogu odmah na ivf - jer od inseminacija ionako kod mene nema koristi...

Hvala svima....

----------


## sladja01

*Korny77* ja sam krenula na SD prošle godine i stavili su me na listu za lijekove po kojoj bi tek za otprilike godinu dana došla na red i nakon neuspjelih postupaka kod njih, otišla sam na VV u veljači i sada u 6.mj sam na redu za ivf ( s tim da sam morala ponavljati nalaze, briseve, pa se riješavala cisti...)...inače, meni je na SD bilo sasvim ok što se doktora tiče, ali sam na sam prvi pregled čekala skoro 2 mj...tako da je po meni ovo pametna ideja da si obavite prek ljeta sve što treba i da vam za jesen čuvaju termin i da krenete....
A što se samog postupka tiče, moje mišljenje je ako do sada inseminacije nisu uspjevale i ako je ivf bio uspješan trebali bi te i sada odmah staviti na ivf...kako god, sretnoo  :Smile:

----------


## Korny77

Hvala na savjetu.
Mislim da će tako i biti...
Sretno svima u postupku.

----------


## Mury

Cure moje evo mene padobranca, i ne bih vas htjela prepadati po pitanju cekanja na red za postupak na SD,ali jutros oko 10 prolazim kroz humanu prema amb.za visokorizicnu trudnocu,i vidim samo dvije zene sjede u cekaoni.Kasnije oko 11 opet prolazim,i opet te iste dvije zene cekaju....cekaona izgleda sablasno prazna  :Sad: .Kao da se postupci uopce ne rade... :Sad: 
Zelim vam svima puno srece!!!!

----------


## sladja01

*Mury*, ja dok sam 3 mj bila na Sv.Duhu nikada nije bila kao što je na VV...i uvijek sam brzo dolazila na red za preglede i inseminacije, ali za ivf i lijekove su mi rekli da je lista duuuuga, preduga i da se ceka oko godinu dana jer im je limit za te lijekove mali pa ocito ne mogu puno postupaka raditi i mislim da je kod njih samo to problem...mozda se sada lista čekanja smanjila jer puno pacijenat upravo zbog toga odlazi od njih....iako šteta jer je sve ok što se ostalog tiče.

----------


## Mury

Ovo je tuzno i jadno  :Sad:

----------


## nina977

> Cure moje evo mene padobranca, i ne bih vas htjela prepadati po pitanju cekanja na red za postupak na SD,ali jutros oko 10 prolazim kroz humanu prema amb.za visokorizicnu trudnocu,i vidim samo dvije zene sjede u cekaoni.Kasnije oko 11 opet prolazim,i opet te iste dvije zene cekaju....cekaona izgleda sablasno prazna .Kao da se postupci uopce ne rade...
> Zelim vam svima puno srece!!!!


Zadnja 2 tjedna nisu radili postupke jer je biologica na godišnjem.Inače bude poprilična gužva.

----------


## nina977

> Zadnja 2 tjedna nisu radili postupke jer je biologica na godišnjem.Inače bude poprilična gužva.


Još samo da se nadovrežem,nije da ih branim ,ali stvarno se gore ne štedi na lijekovima ,ja sam uvijek u dugom protokolu i potrošim preko 40 gonala ,možda su zato liste čekanja duže jer su im limitirani lijekovi a ne štede na njima što je rezultira manjim brojem postupaka.

----------


## Kadauna

a joj, na svakoj bolnici rusvaj  :Sad: 

neću komentirati ovo zadnje, otvorit ću novi topic pa tamo možemo od nedostacima u bolnicama državnim

----------


## innu

Cure i dečki malo vam upadam na temu, ali zanimala bi me jedna info od  vas koje/i ste u tijeku, kako stoje stvari poslije punkcije kod vas, da  li možete nazvati kliniku drugi-treći dan, ili baš morate čekati do  samog dana transfera da znate kakvo je stanje sa vašim embrijima?
Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru, i sretno svima u postupcima!!!

----------


## kika222

Dan poslije punkcije se zove poslije 10h... :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## innu

> Dan poslije punkcije se zove poslije 10h...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hvala kika222  :Smile:

----------


## Marijana25

Bok svima :Smile: 
Eto ja se spremam na Sv.Duh...
Zanima me kako "disu" sa zenama kojima je TSH 4.9?
Pozz :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

Pozdrav

Ako još koga ima na ovoj temi..zanima me koliko se dugo čeka za ulazak u postupak?da li daju anesteziju kod punkcije js?Kojeg bi mi doktora preporučile?
Hvala

----------


## mala bu

Mislim da se za anesteziju dogovaraš s doktorom, ja toplo preporučam dr Baumana, a sad koliko se čeka, ovisi o stanju s lijekovima, ja osobno nisam puno čekala- svega par mjeseci, što naspram drugih bolnica i lista čekanja i nije dugo :Grin: 

Mene zanima ima li koga trenutno u postupku na SD, budući se i sama spremam sljedeći mjesec...Javite se... :Shock:

----------


## ivancica_1982

Bok mala bu...ima, evo iduci mjesec cemo ma prirodni ivf...prosli smo 2 inseminacije (bez uspjeha)...nadamo se boljem rezultatu na ivf-u...na kaj ti ides?

----------


## red pepper

Na forum.hr cura kaže da je dobila danas punkcijom 16 jajnih stanica i rekli su joj da pošto je biologica na bolovanju,a biolog iz Vinogradske radi samo nužne stvari da vjerojatno neće biti zamrzavanja embrija..To je nešto prestrašno. Treba reagirati..Ima li netko neku ideju što se može napraviti? Ja mislim da će oni njoj lagati da se jako malo oplodilo da izbjegnu bilo kakvo pitanje oko zamrzavanja,ali na ovo TREBA REAGIRATI!

----------


## Kadauna

red pepper, aj please ovdje linkni to s forum.hr

i DA, apsolutno TREBA reagirati!

----------


## red pepper

http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=838310&page=65

----------


## ljube

Nastavak priče sa Sv.Duha..ne da embriji nisu zamrznuti, nego od 16 stanica žena nije dobila niti jedan embrij.. post 1392:

http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=838310&page=70

----------


## saan

ajme strasno.... kakav nemar :Sad:

----------


## tetadoktor

prestrašno

----------


## Joss

:Shock:   strašno

----------


## bebushkica

Ima li kakvih novosti u vezi SD-a? Jos je takvo stanje ili se vratilo u "normalu"?

----------


## Joss

> Ima li kakvih novosti u vezi SD-a? Jos je takvo stanje ili se vratilo u "normalu"?



Navodno se biologica vratila...

----------


## bebushkica

Joss kaj fakat? To bi bilo odlicno...ja idem gore sad u utorak na folikulometriju pa cu vidjeti kaj ce reci...

----------


## same

Ajde javi kak je gore. Ja sam bila tamo prije desetak dana, sve pusto, nigdje žive duše. Inače jako sam zadovoljna s doktorima .Sve vele, sve objasne.. neznam u čemu je problem. Ja idem na IVF u 1/2015. i nadam se da će biti gužvice...

----------


## bebushkica

Evo bila na fm...u cet na punkciju...nadam se...sve mi se cini isto kao prije a i same znate da ni sestre ni doktori nece pricati o problemima...javim kako je bilo na punkciji  :Smile:

----------


## same

A u cemu je problem gore? Ja sam imala stanku od nekoliko godina i nisam u toku...

----------


## Joss

> Evo bila na fm...u cet na punkciju...nadam se...sve mi se cini isto kao prije a i same znate da ni sestre ni doktori nece pricati o problemima...javim kako je bilo na punkciji


sretno!!!!

----------


## zarolina

Bila gore neuspješno. Embriologica je lijena, pa imaju neobično puno neoplođenih jajnih stanic, a i bezobrazna. Iz 12 folikula, meni je Bauman izvukao 4 stanice od čega niti jednu nisu uspjeli oploditi. Ne rade vikendom, pa u ponedjeljak gospoji bude previše radit posao za koji je plaćena. 
Sada sam trudna, oboje imamo problem, a i preko 40, pa smo privatno odmah uspjeli!  :Smile: ))) 
Neću reći gdje, da ne bude reklama, ali mislim da je svugdje isti princip, samo ako postoji volja za radit kako treba, a gore to nije slučaj! 
Nakon neuspjelog pokušaja u svibnju, dogovor za dalje nije bio kod iduće menstruacije, nego tek u listopad- ljeti se isto ne radi, samo se plaća prima! A onda sam dobila broj prosinac 2015!
Sad skupljam novce za porod!
Radije doma nego gore!

----------


## Joss

> Bila gore neuspješno. Embriologica je lijena, pa imaju neobično puno neoplođenih jajnih stanic, a i bezobrazna. Iz 12 folikula, meni je Bauman izvukao 4 stanice od čega niti jednu nisu uspjeli oploditi. Ne rade vikendom, pa u ponedjeljak gospoji bude previše radit posao za koji je plaćena. 
> Sada sam trudna, oboje imamo problem, a i preko 40, pa smo privatno odmah uspjeli! ))) 
> Neću reći gdje, da ne bude reklama, ali mislim da je svugdje isti princip, samo ako postoji volja za radit kako treba, a gore to nije slučaj! 
> Nakon neuspjelog pokušaja u svibnju, dogovor za dalje nije bio kod iduće menstruacije, nego tek u listopad- ljeti se isto ne radi, samo se plaća prima! A onda sam dobila broj prosinac 2015!
> Sad skupljam novce za porod!
> Radije doma nego gore!


Ovo za biologicu je neka projerena info?
Šta, neda joj se raditi pa sjedi i gleda u stanice ili?
Moje iskustvo je baš suprotno, u prirodnjaku me nagovarala na icsi što je njoj više posla.
Jedino mislim da bi komunikaciju s biologom trebalo malo poboljšati, da se dobije malo više detalja o stanicama i embrijima na način da ona sama objasni kakva je situacija a ne da moram sve pitati.

----------


## Palcicazg

pozdrav,
eto mene nakon dugo vremena. Nakon rođenja sina, život mi je sve ljepši i ljepši. Suprug i ja odlučili smo se na drugo dijete, samo što smo znali da moramo opet na oplodnju.
Kako sam na SD imala uspjeh, išla sam ponovo gore (ako ne bi bilo uspjeha promijenila bi kliniku).
Stimulacija Puregon i orgalutran, dobilo se 5 JS, inače sam low responder 

Moj prvi postupak nakon poroda i BINO trudna sam!!!!!

Najveću ulogu odigrala je upravo biologica, kako je u prvom uzorku sperme pronašla samo 2 spermića, šalje supruga da ponovi uzorak, šok opet skoro ništa.
Uglavnom nakon punkcije dolazi do mene i kaže da je oči izgubila ma mikroskopu. Dala si je truda maximalno i od 2 vraćena oba se primaju i ostaju 2 GV (meni veliki šok)
i na pregledu sa 6TT ipak je ostala jedna GV i vidimo kako kuca jedno srćeko  :Smile: 

Moje iskustvo je sasvim pozitivno, te se nadam da će biti više ovakvih pozitivnih iskustava na SD!

----------


## nina977

Pozdrav svima,
morala sam se javiti jer se nikako ne slažem sa Zefrinom ,gore sam odradila nekih 10-tak postupaka i biologicu mogu samo pohvaliti .Bila sam u postupcima i po inozemstvu i po"renomiranim " privatnim klinikama u HR i nism imala ništa bolje rezultate u labaratoriju nego na Sv.Duh.Mišljenja sam da biologica stvarno kvalitetno odrađuje svoj posao iako je sama i sve je samo a njenim leđima..

----------


## same

Cure hvala vam na informacijama. Moje iskustvo sa SD je jako pozitivno. Komunikacija je odlična. Doktorica mi je sve objasnila.  Kod prijašnjih postupka biologica mi je čak pokazala moje js i rekla o čemu je problem, preporučila mi je i dodatne pretrage koje sam napravila... Moj prvi postupak u VV- niti sam znala koliko imam folikula, niti koliko imam stanica...Sve je bilo ko na traci...

----------


## bebushkica

Bila danas gore...biologica se vratila, obavili punkciju i imamo jednu js i sutra moram zvati da vidim jel se sve ok razvija i kada je transfer

----------


## Joss

> Bila danas gore...biologica se vratila, obavili punkciju i imamo jednu js i sutra moram zvati da vidim jel se sve ok razvija i kada je transfer


držim fige za tulum u labu...javi kako je i bilo i bio bi red da malo krenu trudnoće sa SD a ti si nam sad prva na redu, nema izmotavanja...

----------


## bebushkica

Joss it's a deal  :Smile: )) jucer sam zvala-sve je u redu i transfer je pon...pa onda malo mirovanja i vidjet cemo hoce biti uspjesno  :Smile:

----------


## jelastela

Drage forumašice, sve najbolje za blagdane i puno sreće u 2015. vam želim! Imam pitanje. Na Duhu ne rade vikendima i zanima me koliko je to problem, tj. je li vam netko stručan to komentirao. Ako nam optimalno vrijeme za punkciju ili transfer pada na vikend, jesmo li u problemu? Znači li to da će nam vaditi malo manje zrele stanice pa nek držimo fige, tj. izvoditi transfer dan prije nego što procjenjuju kao najbolje ili? Brine me da nam padaju šanse. Vjerojatno daju lijekove za ubrzanje/usporavanje nekih procesa, ali može li se to kvalitetno napraviti? Nadam se da pruveličavam. Nisam u literaturi našla objašnjenje.? Inače, ja idem na 1. IVF u siječnju. Sretno svima!!!

----------


## Argente

jelastela, dobrodošla! Nažalost ne preuveličavaš, nerad vikendom je veliki problem baš iz razloga kojeg si navela. Transfer nije problem jer ga se može raditi od 2. do 5. dana bez dokazanih prednosti ili nedostataka jednog dana pred drugim, ali tajming punkcije se ne može tako precizno naštimati i nije se jednom desilo da je postupak otišao u vjetar radi toga...

----------


## jelastela

Argente, hvala na odgovoru. Nadala sam se da preuveličavam. Čovječe, to je stvarno veliki problem. Nagutati se silnih hormona i onda sve uzalud. Gdje je tu strategija? 'Potrošimo' lijekove i sve propadne jer nemaju makar samo jutarnje dežurstvo. Dobro, neću sada širiti negativnu energiju. Sretno svima! Nekad stvari uspiju i against all odds.  :Wink:

----------


## Paulina28

pozz curre, već duže vrijemerazmišljam da se registriram , i evo me! 
Moram vas pohvaliti jer sam na ovom forumu naišla na korisne savjete !
Ovaj tjedan  idem na AIH na Sveti duh  :Smile:  
Zanima me dali nas ima??  :Smile:

----------


## Joss

> pozz curre, već duže vrijemerazmišljam da se registriram , i evo me! 
> Moram vas pohvaliti jer sam na ovom forumu naišla na korisne savjete !
> Ovaj tjedan  idem na AIH na Sveti duh  
> Zanima me dali nas ima??


Dobro nam došla!
U postupcima ima dosta cura ali ovdje se nekako ne piše baš puno, ne znam zašto.Mi smo tamo 2008-2009 pisale svakodnevno tako da je bilo lako pratiti sve novosti.
Šteta da i sad nije tako, meni su te informacije ali i pozitivna energija koja je vladala na ovom pdf-a a i na odjelu puno značili.
Uglavnom sretno, i nek ti prvi aih bude dobitni!!

----------


## Paulina28

Šteta jer bi se moglo dosta informacija saznati!!
Hvala , čekam sada nestrpljivo  :Smile:

----------


## marinav

pozdrav cure, nova sam ovdje i bila sam na prvom razgovoru gore na SV Duhu sa nalazima koje sam imala. nalazi su: papa, cerv brisevi, hormoni, horm štitnjače, hsg te od mm sperm. moji nalazi svi osim hsg su dobri, hsg (jajovodi začepljeni skroz) te imam trombofiliju.
spermio mora ponoviti na sv duhu ponovno. te još moramo napraviti testove na hiv i hepatitis. te im se opet javiti sa svim nalazima. zanima me da li se dugo čeka na postupak?

----------


## kika222

Marinav jesi se upisala na listu za lijekove? Nadam se da se je situacija popravila gore i da se više ne čeka godina dana za postupak... u svakom slučaju sretno!!!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## marinav

Nisam se upisala kad mi doktorica nije nista rekla o tome.rekla samo neka se narucim opet  sa svim nalazima kad ih budem imala i da bi se krenulo onda... E sad, nadam se da. E bude to dugo trajalo.

----------


## Paulina28

Pozz cure, kada prikupiš sve nalaze onda ce te doktorica staviti na listu za lijek! 
dok čekaš lijek ideš na AIH postupak , tako je samnom ! 
vjerojatno ćeš i ti tako ! 
uglavnom javi šta ti je rekla doktorica  :Smile:

----------


## Paulina28

Kika imam pitanje ! 10 dan mi je od AIH sa klomifinima i utrogenstan vaginaletama i boli me jajnik
na trenutke ! pa me zanima dali si ti imala takvih problema?
tnx na odgovoru

----------


## kika222

Jel te inače boli jajnik nakon ovulacije?  Koliko si imala folikula?  Pij puno tekućine i izbjegavaj duže sjedenje :Smile:  i sretno!!!

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

----------


## nina977

Pozdrav svim curama,htjela bi samo reći kako se situacija na Sv.Duhu lijepo popravila,dobivaju više ljekova,u čekainici gužva kao nekad i stigla još jedna biologica..☺

----------


## Paulina28

Inače me manje boli . imala sam dva folikula!
idem početkom tjedna vaditi betu pa cemo vidjeti ! 
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Paulina28

Jao ja sam skoro poludjela čekajući postupak! 
U pola devet sam došla u bolnicu a oko pola jedan sam bila za postupak!
Malo previše čekanja, još mi je bio prvi put pa sam bila sva iznevjerena, preplašena i nestrpljiva !
Nisam očekivala toliku gužvu ! 
Ali kažu sestre i doktori da je cijeli tjedan bila gužva , očito se tako poklopilo  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Sretno sa betom  :Smile:

----------


## Paulina28

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## laine

Pozdrav svima,
Nova sam ovdje pa evo ukratko o meni: ja 27 PCOS, MM 35 sve ok.
Kod privat ginekologa sam prosle godine 4 mjeseca pila klomifen kada se desila biokemijska trudnoća, s obzirom da su to bili isključivo ciljani odnosi bez folikumetrije ipak sam se odlučila na bolnicu.
Bila sam na pregledu kod dr. Sirovec, na SD, jako je draga. Neke pretrage nas je trazila ponovit, narucena sam 2.3. na kontrolu.
Napisala mi je za aih sa femara, da li je netko od vas bio na femari? I kolike su šanse da krenem odmah na ciklusu koji bi trebao početi 4.3.?

----------


## Paulina28

Pozz, ja klomifenima pa tako da neznam za femara!
Mislim da ce ti dozvoliti da ideš u 3 mj na aih! 
ako ćeš ici onda odmah poslije pregleda trebaš ići po uputnice

----------


## nina977

Paulina,jesi radila betu?

----------


## Paulina28

Nije uspjelo iz prve  :Sad:  
Krećem ponovo  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

> Nije uspjelo iz prve  
> Krećem ponovo


Sretno!Evo moja frendica prije 2 tjedna imala  drugi AIH na SV.Duhu i beta pozitivna,držim fige za isti scenarij..

----------


## Paulina28

> Sretno!Evo moja frendica prije 2 tjedna imala  drugi AIH na SV.Duhu i beta pozitivna,držim fige za isti scenarij..


Hvala  :Smile:  
Drago mi je radi tvoje frendice  :Smile: 
Javim kako je prošlo, samo da ponovo ne čekam tako dugo na postupak, izmorilo me to  :Sad: 
Dali i ti ideš na Sveti Duh ?

----------


## nina977

Ja sam ispucala sve postupke, većinu sam odradila gore a sad ni sama ne znam kako dalje...

----------


## Paulina28

> Ja sam ispucala sve postupke, većinu sam odradila gore a sad ni sama ne znam kako dalje...


Ajoj  :Sad:  Nemoj samo prestati vjerovati da će se jednog dana dogoditi čudo  :Smile: 
A privatno?

----------


## nina977

Sve smo već prošli i državno i privatno i inozemstvo, oko 20 postupaka..Zato i kažem da više ni sami ne znamo kako dalje..

----------


## Paulina28

Nemoj gubiti nikada nadu , znam da si to čula već sto puta
ali....
Ja sam na početku, još optimistična ali tko zna šta će sve biti samnom ...  :Smile: 
uglavnom želim ti puno sreće i upornost, mislim da je to najvažnije u našim slučajevima  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Hvala ti..

----------


## angie17

da li ima neko trenutno u postupku za ivf na sv.duhu ???

----------


## laine

Angie17 ja trenutno cekam ciklus da počnem s terapijom- puregon... Prvi puta, odmah je preporuka icsi zbog lošeg spermiograma.

----------


## angie17

Jaoo napokon neko...  :Very Happy:  vec sam mislila da sam sama... Kada bi ti trebao biti ciklus?  Ja takodje cekam ciklus pa pocinjemo.... Kakav je nalaz spgrama?

----------


## laine

Hehe, nisi sama. Trebala bi dobit 5.4. Pa krenut... Moram priznat da kolko sam uzbuđena toliko me i strah. Nalaz je oligoasthenozoospermia, iako je imao prije god dana normalan nalaz, a sada su mu nasli e.coli u ejakulatu pa se nekako nadamo da je to uzrok i da ce to rijesit antibioticima, iako kaže dr. da je nalaz dovoljan za icsi. Ja "mantram" pozitivu da će sve uspjet iz prve. Ti ideš prvi put?

----------


## angie17

Da isto idem prvi put...i ja bi trebala dobiti 5.4.  :Very Happy:  kod muza mi je isti slucaj sa spgramom....samo sto nema e-col,ali isto je taj oligo...Ali sta tocno dodje taj icsi nisam sigurna da mi je to dr.pomenuo?

----------


## laine

Kod ivf-a ostave jajnu stanicu i spermije da se "druže" i da spermiji nađu samu svoj put, a kod icsi sa injekcijom stavljaju spermij u jajnu stanicu, ponekad to odluče kad vide kakav je uzorak. - ovo sam tako stručno objasnila  :Smile: 
Možda se i sretnemo na folikometrijama. Jesi li dobila lijekove ili ti ideš bez? Ja svoje pokupila i ježim se kad ću morat sama sebe pikat  :Sad:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Koju si terapiju dobila za pikanje? Jer ako je sa bilo kojim Penom-vrlo je jednostavno i bezbolno (naravno ako imaš i "zalihe" na stomačiću)...ja sam se bockala paralelno sa 2 kom i ok..nigdje niti bolno niti plavo...jedino me štoperice malo peckale, ali ubrizgavaš polako i super  :Smile: 
Sretno...

----------


## angie17

Nisam dobila nikakve lijekove nego injekciju koju moram dobiti 3. Dan menstruacije. Posto sam iz ST. 7.dc se moram javiti njima tamo...hvala ti sto si mi icsi objasnila na jezilu koji razumijem  :Wink:  ali i dalje mi nije jasno zadto mi to dr Bauman nije spomenuo....jesi li i ti kod njega Iaine?  
Zelimo bebu jesi li ti u postupku ili si to sve prosla?

----------


## laine

Ja sam kod dr. Sirovec, žena je stvarno super, ali moram priznat da sam i ja nju zagnjavila pitanjima. Meni nije spominjala ivf, već mi je rekla odmah za icsi pa sam i ja malo googlala  :Smile: 
Zelimo bebu, za početak sam dobila puregon pen. Vidim da si ti već prošla neke postupke, možeš li mi reći jel istina da ne rade vikendom? Što ako mi se potrefi vikend, sve propada? I daj mi reci jel jako bolno vađenje js? Pitam jer ne znam dal uzmem bolovanje ili slobodan dan... I tebi želim svu sreću

----------


## angie17

E da i mene to sa vikendom zanima kakve sam srece bas ce me tako zadesit  :Undecided:

----------


## Paulina28

Pozz cure 
Ja u pon idem na drugu inseminaciju  :Rolling Eyes: 
Za vikend neznam dali rade, mogle bi ih pitati ! 
Uglavnom želim vam sreću  :Smile:

----------


## angie17

> Pozz cure 
> Ja u pon idem na drugu inseminaciju 
> Za vikend neznam dali rade, mogle bi ih pitati ! 
> Uglavnom želim vam sreću


jaoooo paulina to bi mi puno znacilo...naime ja moram doci 7.dc prvi put na folikulometriju a sta ako to bude bas nedjelja ?' da li je onda ok da dodjem 8,dc u pon ? iz splita sam pa mi je malo nezgodno... si tebi sretno u pon !!!!

----------


## Paulina28

Meni je ovaj ciklus ispalo da sam išla na folikumetriju prvi put 10 dc u pon jer mi je 8 dc bio u subotu ! 
Tako da nebi trebalo biti problema ako dođeš 8 dc u pon!
tnx

----------


## angie17

eeeh onda super, hvala puno <3

----------


## Paulina28

Nema na čemu  :Smile: 
Ako budeš imala još pitanja slobodno pitaj, i javi kako je bilo  :Smile:

----------


## angie17

Naravno da hocu, a i ti isto... Ako se ne varam ti si danas tamo?  Javi nam novosti  :Kiss:

----------


## laine

Lako za foliukumetriju a kaj ako ovulacija pada za vikend  :Sad: 
Paulina želim ti sreću!

----------


## angie17

Da...hm e to ne znam...ali se nadam da ce nam Paulina i na to dati odgovor  :Wink:

----------


## sara79

> Nisam dobila nikakve lijekove nego injekciju koju moram dobiti 3. Dan menstruacije. Posto sam iz ST. 7.dc se moram javiti njima tamo...hvala ti sto si mi icsi objasnila na jezilu koji razumijem  ali i dalje mi nije jasno zadto mi to dr Bauman nije spomenuo....jesi li i ti kod njega Iaine?  
> Zelimo bebu jesi li ti u postupku ili si to sve prosla?


angie ti si dobila Elonvu ako se nevaram pa ako ti nije problem da nam napises kad krenes u postupak kako si reagirala...
a kakvi su ti nalazi hormona?? ovo ti je prvi postupak???

----------


## angie17

sara79 da dobila sam elanovu 150mg, javicu sve...prvi mi je postupak nadam se i zadnji hehe , amh-11.58, fsh-8.8 lh-2.8...itd jesi li i ti u postupku ili ?

----------


## sara79

> sara79 da dobila sam elanovu 150mg, javicu sve...prvi mi je postupak nadam se i zadnji hehe , amh-11.58, fsh-8.8 lh-2.8...itd jesi li i ti u postupku ili ?


Angie nisam jos..planiram u 6 ili 7 mj. Prvi sad odradila u petrovoj u prvom mjesecu. Tebi nek je sretno i javljaj nam kako napreduje postupak. Moj amh je nizi od tvog 7,9.....jel znas mozda koliko antralnih folikula imas...???

----------


## angie17

nemam pojma draga neznam ni  sta je to...jos nisam totalno upucena u sve te izraze...  :Rolling Eyes:  naravno sve cu vam javljati, a jel imas ti sve nalaze ?  savjetujem da ih na vrijeme povadis....meni je to oduzelo nekoliko mjeseci...

----------


## laine

U kojoj jedinici vam je izražen amh? Ja ako pomnožim formulom dobijem 47,76 pmol, ali ja imam pcos pa je vjerojatno to uzrok što je visok.. Dr. ga nije komentirala...

----------


## angie17

Woow!  Pa kod mene je izrazeno u pmol/L 11,58 i u ng/mL 1,62. E sad to spada u "smanjenu plodnost", a tvojih 47,76 spada u "optimalnu plodnost",zar mislis da je to lose?  Ne znam zaista...nek neko pametniji odg.  :Undecided:

----------


## sara79

> nemam pojma draga neznam ni  sta je to...jos nisam totalno upucena u sve te izraze...  naravno sve cu vam javljati, a jel imas ti sve nalaze ?  savjetujem da ih na vrijeme povadis....meni je to oduzelo nekoliko mjeseci...


Imam draga sve nalaze.
Antralni fol.su ti mali folikuli kojih u prvoj fazi ciklusa ima po njih vise na oba jajnika i velicine 10 mm. U drugoj fazi ciklusa se izdvoji samo jedan i bude vodeci i velik je od 20 do 28 mm kako kod koga.
E u stimulaciji se trebaju svi potaknuti lijekovima da narastu.
Eto nadam se da sam ti bar malo to objasnila.
Pitaj dr koliko ih imas. Jel ides na ultrazvuk prijd davanja elonve??

----------


## angie17

Da idem iduci tj.da dr vidi jeli sve ok,da nema neka cista ili nesto slicno...a nije mi nikad gin rekao koliko ih ima...potacu ga sada kad budem isla...mada to ce biti par dana pred mengu  :Undecided:

----------


## sara79

> U kojoj jedinici vam je izražen amh? Ja ako pomnožim formulom dobijem 47,76 pmol, ali ja imam pcos pa je vjerojatno to uzrok što je visok.. Dr. ga nije komentirala...


Moj isto u pmol.

----------


## sara79

> Da idem iduci tj.da dr vidi jeli sve ok,da nema neka cista ili nesto slicno...a nije mi nikad gin rekao koliko ih ima...potacu ga sada kad budem isla...mada to ce biti par dana pred mengu


E to neznam dal se prde kraj ciklusa moze vidjeti....al pitaj bas te briga  :Wink:

----------


## angie17

Pitacu...ja svakako uvjek nesto ispitujem mislim da mu je vec muka kad me vidi hihi  :Very Happy:   mada prije kad sam isla uvijek je govorio da je meni dole sve extra i da misli da bih mogla i bez stimulacije, medjutim kako ne mogu to odraditi tu u Splitu valjda su mi dali Elanovu da to bude lakse kontrolirati...?? Nemam pojma...

----------


## laine

I ja idem na uzv u pon da se vidi za ciste i sl... Da li si se trebala naručivat, meni je dr rekla da dođem u vrijeme folikumetrija. Nadam se da će me primit...

----------


## angie17

Mislis za uzv da li am se narucila ? Ja to radim kod svog gin.u srijedu....ne idem na sv.Duh. tamo dolazim tek 7.dc na folikulometriju. Ali ako se sijecam tebi bi M trebala stici oko 5.,zar nije to rano za uzv ?ja se sve mislim da je i meni rano u srijedu jer je dr.B rekao da na taj uzv odem 2-3dana prije M. Ali kako su blagdani moram malo prije...

----------


## laine

Meni je rekla da odem 25. dan ciklusa... (Ja dobivam svakih 30-31 dan). Ne znam... Valjda oni znaju zašto i kako  :Smile:

----------


## angie17

Aha,možda to oni nekako po duljini ciklusa steluju...ko ce im ga znati...meni je ciklus od 26-28 kako kad...ajde hoces li se raspitati kad budes isla sta ako ovulacija pada vikendom?? Da mi preneses inf.bas sam se o ja malo ustrtala sto se toga tiče... I da,znas li daje li se neka anestezija za punkciju?

----------


## angie17

Curee molim za savjet i da li se ikome slično desilo? Dakle,danas mi je 16dc,i boli me trbuh kao kad treba stici M i sluzava sukrvica,mislim da mi je O bila prije 2-3 dana pa se sada pitam sto je ovo? Inace u srijedu trebam kod gin.na uzv da mi prije pocetka postupka IVF provjeri jeli sve ok. Sad me strah da se nesto nije poremetilo...bas sad kad krecemo sa svojim prvom postupkom jel se ikome ovo dogodilo?

----------


## laine

Pitat ću za vikende pa javim. Meni je reka da će sugerirat anesteziju ali to ti je sve upitno, dal će bit anesteziologa, dal će smatrat potrebnim itd...
Da li si na kakvim lijekovima? Ako ne, da ti nije došla M ranije? Ako ti je M da počneš odmah s lijekovima i postupkom. Možda da zoveš svog ginekologa i pitaš..

----------


## sara79

> Curee molim za savjet i da li se ikome slično desilo? Dakle,danas mi je 16dc,i boli me trbuh kao kad treba stici M i sluzava sukrvica,mislim da mi je O bila prije 2-3 dana pa se sada pitam sto je ovo? Inace u srijedu trebam kod gin.na uzv da mi prije pocetka postupka IVF provjeri jeli sve ok. Sad me strah da se nesto nije poremetilo...bas sad kad krecemo sa svojim prvom postupkom jel se ikome ovo dogodilo?


angie mislim da je to od O. Vjerojatno ti je bila prije 1-2 pa zato ta sluzava sukrvica. Slicno je se meni dogodilo nedavno pa sam zvala svoju dr i tako mi je objasnila. A mene ti uredno trbuh bolucka odmah od O pa sve do menge.

----------


## angie17

Evo me...ziva  :Very Happy:  jutros u 8 sam vec bila kod gin.toliko me prepade taj krvavi iscjedak i bol u trbuhu... I da Sara bila si u pravu,kaze dr.da je to sluznica od O koja je uredno bila na lojevom jajniku...dr.kaze da je sve apsolutno savrseno!  Uh...koje olaksanje...ne mogu vam opisati...
Iaine javi se svakako sa novostima  :Wink:  cula dam da je punkcija svakome razlicito bolna...a sobzirom da ja imam toliko niski prag boli bojim se da bi se onesvijestila bez anestezije ili bar neki koktel protiv bolova...heh,ajde vidjet cemo...

----------


## sara79

> Evo me...ziva  jutros u 8 sam vec bila kod gin.toliko me prepade taj krvavi iscjedak i bol u trbuhu... I da Sara bila si u pravu,kaze dr.da je to sluznica od O koja je uredno bila na lojevom jajniku...dr.kaze da je sve apsolutno savrseno!  Uh...koje olaksanje...ne mogu vam opisati...
> Iaine javi se svakako sa novostima  cula dam da je punkcija svakome razlicito bolna...a sobzirom da ja imam toliko niski prag boli bojim se da bi se onesvijestila bez anestezije ili bar neki koktel protiv bolova...heh,ajde vidjet cemo...


Eto vidis  :Smile:  
Bitno je da je sve ok  :Wink:

----------


## laine

Evo cure info kome treba. Folikumetrija ide extra brzo, pitaš tko je zadnji i za njom ideš (ne proziva), uputnicu ili bilo što drugo daješ unutra.
Na pitanje što ako mi folikumetrija padne za vikend rekla je da bolje da se dođe ranije čak i ako menstruacija nije završila. Za dalje nisam ništa stigla pitat, to je brzina da se ni ne okreneš  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

ne radi se subotom ni nedjeljom?

----------


## laine

Ne, barem ne možeš na folikumetriju, nisam stigla pitat za ostalo ali sam negdje pročitala na forumu da su ženama znale proći ovulacije a padala im je za vikend i propalo im sve za taj ciklus, ali ne znam da li je još uvijek tako.

----------


## sara79

> Ne, barem ne možeš na folikumetriju, nisam stigla pitat za ostalo ali sam negdje pročitala na forumu da su ženama znale proći ovulacije a padala im je za vikend i propalo im sve za taj ciklus, ali ne znam da li je još uvijek tako.


Ovo je prestrasno i zalosno ako je tako  :Sad:

----------


## angie17

heh...znaci preostaje nam samo moliti se bogu da nam ovulacija ne padne na vikend...cccc. a jel se za svaku folikulometriju moze sa jednom uputnicom ?

----------


## Paulina28

> heh...znaci preostaje nam samo moliti se bogu da nam ovulacija ne padne na vikend...cccc. a jel se za svaku folikulometriju moze sa jednom uputnicom ?


Kada dođeš na prvu folikumetriju predaš uputnicu i ta ti vrijedi za sljedeče folikumetrije!

----------


## Paulina28

Curke dali ste išle na postupke ?

Ja čekam betu

----------


## tanatana

Ja sam trenutno u prirodnom postupku i danas mi je 11 d.c.
Ako zaista ne rade punkciju vikendom, ne znam što će biti sa ponedjeljkom, onda će mi ovaj mjesec sve propasti.

----------


## laine

Evo ja danas dobila, od sutra se pikam... Želim ti svu sreću, kad vadiš betu? To ide na uputnicu, kolko čekaš nalaz? Kak je postupak prošao, bilo bolno?

----------


## laine

I ako netko zna, kada uzimati puregon, ujutro ili navečer?

----------


## sara79

> I ako netko zna, kada uzimati puregon, ujutro ili navečer?


Zovi ih i pitaj....to su ti odmah trebali reci.
Netko uzima popodne a netko kasno navecer.
Moras ih ipak nazvati i pitati. Nemozes se po nekoj od nas ravnati.
Kad trebas poceti s pikanjem, sutra ili?

----------


## laine

Da, sutra, onda cu nazvat, nista mi nije rekla... Samo da je doza 100...

----------


## Paulina28

> Evo ja danas dobila, od sutra se pikam... Želim ti svu sreću, kad vadiš betu? To ide na uputnicu, kolko čekaš nalaz? Kak je postupak prošao, bilo bolno?


U utorak vadim betu ! 
Medicinska sestra ti daje uputnicu za betu (neznam kada je gotov nalaz) i za kontrolni pregled !
Ja sam bila na AIH i nije me boljelo , samo neugodan osječaj i to je sve! 

Za šta je puregon?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Puregon je jedan od lijekova za stimulaciju jajnika....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

I ovo nije bas normalno da se radi tako...ko u drz.uredima od pon do petka(bez uvrede zaposlenima u drz.uredima)...pa ne mogu si zene namjestat ovulacije i velicine folikula...uzas

----------


## Paulina28

Curke želim vam Sretan Uskrs  :Smile: 
Imam pitance , dali ste išle vaditi betu iako ste dobile mengu?
Koliko i kojih postupaka se može ići preko hzzo-a?

----------


## angie17

Sretan Uskrs i od mene...paulina nisam ti sigurna za te informacije ali sigurna sam da ce ti cure odgovoriti...mene isto nesto zanima...3.dc trebam primiti elanovu,e sad ja sam danas kao dobila nesto smedjkasto popodne...ne znam sad jel mi se to racuna kao prvi dan ili sutra kad bas krene...

----------


## sara79

> Sretan Uskrs i od mene...paulina nisam ti sigurna za te informacije ali sigurna sam da ce ti cure odgovoriti...mene isto nesto zanima...3.dc trebam primiti elanovu,e sad ja sam danas kao dobila nesto smedjkasto popodne...ne znam sad jel mi se to racuna kao prvi dan ili sutra kad bas krene...


Angie kad krene bas krv crveno to je prvi dan..znaci danas nista.

Sretan Uskrs svima koji slave.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

PaulinA....4 stimulirana i 2 prirodna preko HZZO....

----------


## Paulina28

Radila sam betu i <0,5  :Sad: 
Postajem se luđa i jadnija

----------


## angie17

Paulina zao mi je...ne odustaj. :-S

----------


## laine

Paulina ne odustaj!!! Znam da je teško, ja sam prošla jednu biokemijsku trudnoću dok sam bila na klomifenima, znam da te shrva neuspjeh, ali isplači se i glavu gore i ajde dalje... Bit će to sve ok.
Jedan info za sv Duh za folikumetrije treba uputnica D1 koja vrijedi i za cijeli postupak aih ili ivf...

----------


## angie17

Iane meni je doktor B.napisao da ce mi za postupak trebati uputnica B1,a kad je sestra pecatirala spomenila neku D1 i ja odem svom gin i uzmem i jednu i drugu hehe neka ne bude zabune....danas idem primiti Elanovu u pon sam u ZG!

----------


## Paulina28

Tnx cure, sada radim malu pauzu pa dalje  :Smile: 
Hvala Laine na obavijesti za uputnicu

Angie sretno  :Smile:  Držim fige da sve super prođe  :Smile:

----------


## angie17

Primila sam Elanovu jutros,u trbuh , ako kakvih simptoma bude javim...sada cekam ponedjeljak i svoju prvu folikulometriju  :Wink:  hoce li tko biti u pon.na sv.Duhu?

----------


## laine

Vjerojatno ja, ali to ću znat sutra  :Smile: 
Ja si dala orgalutran ali u natkoljenicu, nisam mogla u trbuh, predebela mi igla za razliku od puregona, sad me pere vrtoglavica, jaka, ne znam jel povezano...

----------


## angie17

Iane sad sam malo guglala nuspojave i nista nisam saznala dakle moze a i ne mora biti... Kazi mi za folikulometriju znas li kada trebam biti na sv.Duhu? Znas li neki br.na koji mogu pitati?

----------


## Paulina28

Na folikumetriju se inače ide u 7:30 pa kada dođeš na red, 
uglavnom brzo to ide

----------


## angie17

Super, hvala Paulina  :Kiss:

----------


## laine

Da, od 7:30-8, to ide jako brzo samo pitas tko je zadnji, udes iza nje i sve papire, uputnice i slicno predaš sestrama unutra dok si ti na stolu  :Smile:

----------


## angie17

Iaine htjela sam ti poslati poruku u inbox a ne mogu... Ne znam zasto?? :-?

----------


## laine

Cure, evo da ispravim netočne navode, izgleda da rade subotom, jer su meni rekli da dođem na uzv sutra!  :Smile:

----------


## angie17

Ajde bar neka dobra vijest  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivanais

Pozdrav svima! Evo i ja sam nova na kako na forumu tako i u ovim vodama! Pitanja je mnogo !!
Ja imam 27-pcos, ... narucena za histeroskopiju u 5/15, mm 33 tezak oblik oligo. Krenuli smo na sveti duh kod doktora Baumana koji nas je zapisao za Ivf u 8/15. E sad par pitanja sto bi to znacilo da krecemo u postupak u 8 mjesecu - koliko se ceka na lijekove!! zar nisu oni na go u 8 mjesecu! kako tece sam postupak.....
svima koji su u postupku puno srecee  :Smile:

----------


## laine

Pozdrav, evo ja ti mogu reći da sam lijekove čekala tjedan dana, ako ti je napisao u 8 mjesecu pretpostavljam da češ tada krenut. Iako si na dogovoru bila kod Baumana ne znači da će ti on bit na folikumetrijama i punkciji itd... Znači ak i bude na GO vjerojatno će biti netko drugi. Želim ti sreću, ako mogu još pomoći pitaj  :Smile:

----------


## ivanais

Hvala ti na odgovoru! Ma ono sto me najvise zanima je kako tece sam taj postupak, koliko cesto se mora u bolnicu, vidjela sam da se dosta cura same pikaju a sta ako ides na pikanje u bolnicu! Ako transfer uspije kojiko se miruje .... sorry imam puno pitanja....  :Wink:  procitala sam dosta toga ali mi se sve pomjesalo!

----------


## laine

Prvo ideš na dogovor u bolnicu, nakon toga češ ić na folikumetrije, e sad ovisi, bude ih 3-4 odlaska, nskon toga punkcija, i transfer. Ako uspije transfer preporučaju 2 tjedna mirovanja, što je opet individualno, ti ne moraš.
Što se tiće injekcija, nema razloga da se sama ne bodeš ili muž, vjeruj meni koja sam živi pekmez da ne boli ništa, pretanke su iglice.

----------


## sara79

> Primila sam Elanovu jutros,u trbuh , ako kakvih simptoma bude javim...sada cekam ponedjeljak i svoju prvu folikulometriju  hoce li tko biti u pon.na sv.Duhu?


angie jesi bila na prvom uz poslije elonve? 
Kakva je situacija sa folikulima?

----------


## sara79

> Prvo ideš na dogovor u bolnicu, nakon toga češ ić na folikumetrije, e sad ovisi, bude ih 3-4 odlaska, nskon toga punkcija, i transfer. Ako uspije transfer preporučaju 2 tjedna mirovanja, što je opet individualno, ti ne moraš.
> Što se tiće injekcija, nema razloga da se sama ne bodeš ili muž, vjeruj meni koja sam živi pekmez da ne boli ništa, pretanke su iglice.


leine kako si?
Kad si pocela sa pikanjem?

----------


## sara79

laine tek sad vidim da si pisala na temi velicina folikula.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## laine

Da, danas sam zvala da vidim jesu li se opliodile, dobila sam odgovor neka nazovem sutra - više nisam optimistična  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

Laine,
Vjerojatno su vam radili oplodnju ivf-om. Kakav vam je spermiogram,  kakve druge dijagnoze, koji vam je ovo pokušaj?

----------


## laine

Sprmiogram je oligoastenozoospermia i ja imam pcos, ovo nam je prvi pokušaj. Brine me što mi nije rekla da su se oplodile a prošlo je 24h. Zar može i dulje trajat?

----------


## bubekica

*laine* moguce je da su ih gledali u trenutku kad je tesko procijeniti je li ili nije doslo do oplodnje. desilo mi se jednom da sam zvala dan nakon punkcije i nisu znali reci jel se ijedna oplodila, a na kraju su bile 2 oplodjene, od 4 jajne stanice.
ako je radjen icsi, cijeli razvoj moze kasniti pa i to dodatno komplicira situaciju.

----------


## angie17

Sara79 situacija je srednja zalost,bila sam juce na prvoj folikulometriji imala sam samo 2f od 11,12mm sutra idem ponovo nadam se da ce se situacija bar malo popraviti,nisam jos nikakve druge lijekove dobila...

----------


## ivanais

Laine hvala na odgovorima! 
drzim fige za dobar tulum u labu i da se lijepo oplode!  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

> Sara79 situacija je srednja zalost,bila sam juce na prvoj folikulometriji imala sam samo 2f od 11,12mm sutra idem ponovo nadam se da ce se situacija bar malo popraviti,nisam jos nikakve druge lijekove dobila...


Draga drzim fige da bude jos folikula, nekad je i jedan dovoljan.
I bitno je da se prate u velicini  :Wink:  
Sretno i javi se  :Kiss:

----------


## angie17

Sara79 danas su vijesti bolje,dakle 9.dc  folekuli L-18,18,17.       D-17,16.  E-12. Primila 2 injekcije,veceras u 22h stoperica, u petak rano punkcija! Cidicemo kako ce to proci,pa se javim!

----------


## kika222

Laine jel ima kakvih novosti?
U mojem sl u prirodnom ciklusu kad sam zvala drugi dan rekli su mi da se još ne vidi, onda ja zvala treći dan i rekli mi da se nije oplodila..nadam se da to nije slučaj kod tebe :Smile:  držim fige :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## laine

Evo danas bila na transferu, jedna se oplodila, danas je 3. dan osmostanična, sad čekanje...

----------


## Inesz

Laine, sretno! Koliko ste js Imali?

----------


## sara79

> Sara79 danas su vijesti bolje,dakle 9.dc  folekuli L-18,18,17.       D-17,16.  E-12. Primila 2 injekcije,veceras u 22h stoperica, u petak rano punkcija! Cidicemo kako ce to proci,pa se javim!


Odlicno. Javi nam kako je prosla punkcija. Drzim fige za sto vise js  :fige:

----------


## laine

Hvala Inesz, imali mo 4 js ali se samo jedna oplodila.

----------


## angie17

Sara Punkcija je prosla ok,bila sam pod anestezijom i sva sreca jer imala sam 10js,sutra cu znati je li se koja oplodila...nadam se da hoce...drzite fige cureee :$ 
Laine. Jedna ali vrijedna bice to za dva tj dvije crtice  :Kiss:

----------


## sara79

> Sara Punkcija je prosla ok,bila sam pod anestezijom i sva sreca jer imala sam 10js,sutra cu znati je li se koja oplodila...nadam se da hoce...drzite fige cureee :$ 
> Laine. Jedna ali vrijedna bice to za dva tj dvije crtice


E ovo volim cuti  :Smile:  
Ma bravo mila. Ljubim te  :Kiss:  
Da ih se sto vise oplodi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivanais

Cure molim vas pomoc da li koja zna da li se na svetom duhu moze zamrznuti sperma zbog loseg spermiograma i koliko to kosta!

----------


## tanatana

ivanais, mi smo zamrznuli spermu jer mm radi vani pa da se ne bi dogodilo da ne može doći na dan punkcije. Ne košta ništa.
Jedino mi nije jasno što znači zamrznuti spermu radi lošeg spermiograma?

----------


## sara79

Angie nista nam nejavljas.
Kakvo je stanje, jel bio transfer?

----------


## Paulina28

Curke imam pitance, gdje ste išle na prohodnost jajovoda u bolnicu ili privatno?
ako ste išle privatno gdje ste išle i koliko ste platile?
čula sam da to dosta boli

----------


## ivanais

mm ima dijagnozu tezak oblik oligo- na zadnjem nalazu je ukupan broj spermija bio 0 ( a napomena da su u uzorku nadeni rijetki tesko brojivi spermoni). U 8 mj idemo na prvi Ivfpa si ja sada razmisljam sta ako ih na dan punkcije uopce nebude pa sve propadne pa ako je moguce zamrzavanje da proba do tada koji put dat uzorak i ako ih bude da ih zamrznu!?

----------


## nina977

Ivanais, na Sv.Duhu se može pohraniti sperma i ide na uputnicu,to sve vrijedi ako ste njihovi pacijenti,ne znam kako funkcionira ako si u nekoj drugoj ustanovi.
Možda sa nazoveš lab ..

----------


## ivanais

Hvala ! Mi smo pacijenti ma sv.duhu tamo idemo na ivf pa onda ne bi trebalo biti problema, ali nazvat cu lab. da vidim tocno kako to ide

----------


## nina977

Onda super.Naši prijatelji tako rade,on ima azoosp. ali ponekad ipak nešto izađe,tako da 2-3 tj. prije punkcije on probava i onda smrznu.Vi možete veći sad smrznut.Sretno

----------


## angie17

Sara79   stanje je ovako,od mojih 10js samo 2 mrvice su se oplodile...jedna 4 druga 6 stanicna vrcene u pon.smrzlica nema...cekam 30.04.za beticu i nadam se najboljem....

----------


## sara79

> Sara79   stanje je ovako,od mojih 10js samo 2 mrvice su se oplodile...jedna 4 druga 6 stanicna vrcene u pon.smrzlica nema...cekam 30.04.za beticu i nadam se najboljem....


Znaci to je treci dan ako se nevaram??
Glavu gore i nemoj gubiti nadu.
Ima ovdje cura kojima je vracen embrij treci dan 6stanicni i sad bezbrizno spavaju u svojim kreveticima  :Kiss:  
Drzim fige  :Wink:

----------


## angie17

Da,treci dan..
Hvala ti Sara79, cuj nisam previse optimistična ali nada umire posljednja jel tako  :Smile:  do tada krkanjac hormonima i laganini...

----------


## bubekica

*angie* drzim fige! jesu li ti rekli zasto su oplodjene samo 2? sto se dogodilo s ostalima?

----------


## angie17

Ne,nisu nista rekli...samo je dr rekao kad mi je vidio 10js da je bio baš optimistican...medjutim kad su se samo 2 oplodile shok...eto utjesio me samo kada je rekao da su te 2 bas lijepe i pravilne... Citala sam statistike i moze biti i dobro i ne... :-?

----------


## angie17

Ne znam zastio onda nisu isli na icsi??  Heh...  :Undecided:

----------


## sara79

> Ne znam zastio onda nisu isli na icsi??  Heh...


Angie a kakav vam je sgram??

----------


## angie17

Spermiogram ne bas idealan...oligoasthenozoospermia :-S prepisala sam slovo po slovo  :Smile:

----------


## ivana1810

Bok svima
Pratim Vas već dugo i puno mi koriste Vaši postovi.Ukratko ,imam 36,MM 37.!0 godina smo u braku od toga 8 pokušavamo zatrudnjeti.Spermiogram je dobar,ja imam endomatriozu ali je toliko mala da nije bila za operaciju.U 1 mjesecu prošle godine dr.Bauman uklonio mali polip i miom.Postupak je bio odmah IVF,dva tjedna lyndinet 30,i 9 dana decapeptyl,no jako loše sam reagirala na terapiju koja je odmah prekinuta.Pauza je bila tri tjedna,nakon toga krečeo sa 1dc decapeptyl,2,3,4 dc 3 menopura i 1 decapeptyl,5,6,7 dc,2 menopura i 1 decapeptyl..3 folikolumetrije svaki dan uz jos dva menopura i decapeptyl.Utorak je bila štoperica.Srijeda punkcija uz opću anesteziju.Izvađeno 6 jajnih stanica,sve oplođene ali dnas vračen samo jedan jako dobar embrijo jer su ostale bile premale.Tako da ih nisu ni mogli zamrznuti.Svim curama koje prolaze postupke želim svu sreću ovog svijeta i dao Bog da što prije postanete mame.Pratim Vas i dalje,držite fige.

----------


## angie17

Ivana1810 dobrodosla,mi smo sve bile citalice foruma ali lakse ti je kad neke stvari mozes pitati i reci potpunome strancu zato nas obavjestavaj o svemu, drzim ti fige za tvoju mrvicu, nemam ni ja smrzlica ali kako god bude odustajanja nema!!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## Paulina28

Pozz cure, ponovo sam radila sve pretrage i sve je ok sa svim nalazima
osim kod brisa imam 0-1 polimorfonuklearnih leukocita , mislim da je to
neka upala ali neznam dali je to zabrinjavajuće?
Dali je itko od vas imao takav nalaz?

----------


## sara79

> Pozz cure, ponovo sam radila sve pretrage i sve je ok sa svim nalazima
> osim kod brisa imam 0-1 polimorfonuklearnih leukocita , mislim da je to
> neka upala ali neznam dali je to zabrinjavajuće?
> Dali je itko od vas imao takav nalaz?


Paulina posto ti nitko nije nista napisao ja cu samo prokomentirati da meni ovo ne vuce na upalu!!
0-1 leukocita je doslovno nista i ravno nuli.
Kad ides dr s tim nalazom?? Ili ga bar nazovi.

----------


## Paulina28

> Paulina posto ti nitko nije nista napisao ja cu samo prokomentirati da meni ovo ne vuce na upalu!!
> 0-1 leukocita je doslovno nista i ravno nuli.
> Kad ides dr s tim nalazom?? Ili ga bar nazovi.


Tnx na odgovoru , zvala sam doktoricu i kaže da je to ok
Imam takav nalaz jer sam bila prehlađena pa mi se malo 
poremetilo!

----------


## ivana1810

Bok curke
Ja danas dobila nalaze bete,nemoram ni reći,s obzirom da sam to sve prvi puta prolazila da sam mislila da će me kap udariti kad sam se spuštala prema labosu.Uglavnom vrijednosti bete su 0.5 ,dr,Bauman mi je ipak ostavio terapiju još do pon.za svaki slučaj jer misli da je još možda rano,ali rekao da se ne veselim da je to čisto da imamo dva testa bete .Čekam vješticu pa sa mengom 18.6 idemo na prirodni ciklus.
Dalje u nove radne pobjede.
Pozdrav svim trudlicama )))

----------


## Paulina28

Ej curke, 
ivana1810 i meni je zadnji puta bila beta 0,5 
ali od sljedečeg tjedna ponovo krećem , konzultacije pa ....... ( vidjet cemo šta cemo dalje )

Opet ja sa pitanjem,  :Smile: 
dobila sam uputnicu D1 za konzultacije i kaže doktorica da vrijedi za cijeli postupak ( ali mi nije bila baš uvjerljiva ) (pa sam ostala zbunjena )
pa me zanima za šta sve vrijedi (konzultacije, postupak, folikumetriju) ????, nije mi to baš jasno!

----------


## antony34

Paulina draga uputnica D1 ti je za cijeli postupak da se ne mora nositi svaki put neka. U postupku je sam jedna i to je to. Cak ima i bolnica u kojima ides na konzultacije i ako je D1 ne traze dalje nista. Sretno.

----------


## Paulina28

O pa to je odlična vijest  :Smile: 
tnx na odgovoru  :Smile: 
tnx, i tebi sretno  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Pozdrav cure!
S obzirom da iza sebe imam 1 neuspio ivf na vuk vrhovcu ( beta 0  :Sad:  ), za sljedeci postupak moram cekati do 10 mjeseca ( tako mi je dr rekla da je guzva) zanima me kakvo je stanje na svetom duhu? 
Imam sve nalaze friske ( sve iz 4mj/2015) 
Kako funkcionira gore narucivanje ? Zovem 1 dan ciklusa ili ? Puno hvala! 
Puno srece svima !  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## laine

Pozdrav Iva, probaj se odmah naručit na prvi pregled da ti zakažu ivf, neovisno o ciklusu, još bolje ako nemaš da naprave uvz... Ne znam za gužvu ali ja moram u 7 mj na pregled za drugi ivf u 8 mj, a frendica ide sad u 6om. Ni za prvi ivf nisam dugo čekala. Nazovi pa probaj! Sretno

----------


## iva777

> Pozdrav Iva, probaj se odmah naručit na prvi pregled da ti zakažu ivf, neovisno o ciklusu, još bolje ako nemaš da naprave uvz... Ne znam za gužvu ali ja moram u 7 mj na pregled za drugi ivf u 8 mj, a frendica ide sad u 6om. Ni za prvi ivf nisam dugo čekala. Nazovi pa probaj! Sretno


Draga laine hvala ti puno !!!   :Smile:   :Kiss: 

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Paulina28

Ej cure, dali znate kada doktori idu na godišnji odmor u 8 mj , 
i dali ima postupaka?
Ja se nadam da rade , jer sam također naručena u 7 mj za dogovor
za ivf u 8 mj

----------


## nina977

Oni to obično svake godine počinji raditi iz 15.8.,vjerujem da će tako i ove ..

----------


## Paulina28

Nadam se, tnx na odgovoru

----------


## Paulina28

Ej cure , imam dogovoren ivf u 8 mj ( joj što je bliže  nervoza sve veća) , 
dobila sam lijekove (uuuhhh pikanje )!
Kada vi idete na konzultacije ili postupak??

Baš je zatišje ovdje nastalo  :Sad:

----------


## tanatana

Hej  :Smile: 
Evo, ja sam danas bila na konzultacijama.
Dolazim folikulometriju u utorak. Znači danas mi je 2 d.c. i odmah ovaj ciklus idem dalje.
Do sada je na Sv. Duhu, barem meni, sve išlo jako brzo.

----------


## laine

Ja 13og idem na kontrolu pa će vidjet idem li odmah ili u 8 mjesecu  :Smile: 
I meni sve ide brzo na sv duhu  :Smile: 
Paulina koji ti je ovo pokušaj?

----------


## ivana1810

Pozdrav curke

Ja danas bila na transferu prirodnog IVF ciklusa.Punkcijom je dobivena 1 js i razvio se osmostanični zametak.Bila je doktorica Ivkošić,jako draga doktorica.I sad opet dva tjedna čekanja.

----------


## ivanais

Pozz! Evo da se i ja javim i mi imamo dogovoren postupak u 8 mjesecu. 14.7 idem na kontrolu nakon histeroskopije pa cemo vidjeti dal cemo ici u postupak pocetkom 8 ili 9!

----------


## Paulina28

Laine bila sam na 2 AIH i sada prvi IVF !
Bit ce gužva u 8 mj  :Smile:  
Ja sam zadovoljna sa svime na Sv.duhu , ide sve brzo  :Smile: 

Koje ste lijekove koristile za ivf?
Ja moram od 2 dana koristiti gonale do 7 dana, i citrotide  !!

tanatana držim fige i javi  :Smile: )
ivanais  ovo ti je prvi postupak?

----------


## ivanais

Paulina da ovo je prvi postupak! Dijagnoze imamo vec tri godine ali evo se se oteglo i sad se stvarno nadam da cemo u postupak! Ja sam isto zadovoljna kako sve ide na SD!

----------


## laine

Kod mene je dijagnoza ista kao i kod ivanais, ja sam dobila puregone i orgalutran ali male doze jer se dr bojala hiper zbog pcos, dobila samo 4js od koje se 1 oplodila. Sad je rekla da će ići sa jačom dozom... Vidjet ćemo. Sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## Paulina28

Cure držim vam fige svima  :Smile:

----------


## ivana1810

Bok cure
 Ja jos 7 dana do vadenja bete.Simptomi apsolutno nikakvi.Osjecam se kao da se nista ne desava.
Drzim fige svima vama koji cekate poZitivnu betu. :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## username

Cure! Veliki pozdrav! Da vas pitam koji razmak vremenski treba biti između decapeptila i menopura? I da li uopće treba biti? Zaboravila sam pitati...

----------


## nina977

Ne treba biti razmak...

----------


## username

> Ne treba biti razmak...


Hvala Nina!

----------


## Paulina28

Cure koliko ste dana bile na bolovanju za IVF postupak?

----------


## ivana1810

Ja sam od dana transfera koji je bio 2.7 do sutra kad idem vaditi betu,znaci dva tjedna.

----------


## laine

Ja 1 tjedan pon punkcija, sri transfer i u  pon sam isla radit  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Cure za 1 pregled je uputnica A2 ili A1 ?? : zbunj ...sutra sam gore 

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Paulina28

Ja sam isto mislila da mi je dovoljno tjedan dana bolovanja ali vidjet cu kako ce biti!
Ja sam donjela uputnicu D1 prvi put za dogovor a ostale mi oni daju uputnice osim spermiograma za postupak

----------


## Paulina28

ivana1810 jesi vadila betu ?  držim fige :Smile:

----------


## iva777

> Ja sam isto mislila da mi je dovoljno tjedan dana bolovanja ali vidjet cu kako ce biti!
> Ja sam donjela uputnicu D1 prvi put za dogovor a ostale mi oni daju uputnice osim spermiograma za postupak


Paulina28 hvala ! 
Znaci d1 

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

Cure evo me u postupku u 9 mjesecu negdje oko 15.9 mi je ciklus krecemo u nas 2ivf puna  stimulacija, 2.9 me dr.Turudis narucila da dodjem po lijekove!  :Smile: s obzirom da imam sve friske nalaze iz 4 mjeseca , suprug je samo ponovio spermiogram jucer , 
Ima koga u 9 mjesecu?

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tinka_31

Curke može li mi netko više reći o dr. Turudić? Ja sam sada zvala na Sv. Duh da se naručim za prvi pregled i dobili smo termin 19.08. Vidim da vi pišete kako tamo sve ide brzo, a meni je sada sestra rekla da ne zna hoćemo prije zime doći na red, pa mi baš nije jasno :/
Inače mi smo iz Osijeka i sada prvi puta krećemo za Zagreb, pa kad sam to rekla sestri pitala me zašto idemo za Zg, a ja sam joj odgovorila kako smo novi termin u Osijeku dobili tek u siječnju nagodinu, na što mi je ona odgovorila kako ne zna hoćemo li i tamo prije doći :O

----------


## mikipika32

Odi u Petrovu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tinka_31

> Odi u Petrovu
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U Petrovoj su nas prije godinu dana otkantali, kao svi nalazi su odlični, ja sam uspjela ostati t (vanmaternična) pa da pokušavamo još nekoliko inseminacija, tako da se tamo baš i ne bih vraćala

----------


## iva777

> Curke može li mi netko više reći o dr. Turudić? Ja sam sada zvala na Sv. Duh da se naručim za prvi pregled i dobili smo termin 19.08. Vidim da vi pišete kako tamo sve ide brzo, a meni je sada sestra rekla da ne zna hoćemo prije zime doći na red, pa mi baš nije jasno :/
> Inače mi smo iz Osijeka i sada prvi puta krećemo za Zagreb, pa kad sam to rekla sestri pitala me zašto idemo za Zg, a ja sam joj odgovorila kako smo novi termin u Osijeku dobili tek u siječnju nagodinu, na što mi je ona odgovorila kako ne zna hoćemo li i tamo prije doći :O


Ja sam za konzultacije dobila termin 2 tjedna  nakon sto sam zvala(krajem 6.og mj)odmah sam zvala nakon propalog postupka na vv .1 put sam donijela sve nalaze koje imam ( svi su iz 4 i 5 mj /2015) svi uredni .Tad me upisala na listu za lijekove .Mjesec poslije jos jedan dogovor , taman je bio gotov spermiogram -sredina 9mj/2015 postupak 
Znaci 3 mjeseca sve skupa...sad meni to nije dugo ...
Vjerujem da bi i prije inace dobila termin al dr Turudic nema do 17.8 ( tako su sestre rekle) 

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

Tinka_31, jeste radili kakve pretrage? Imate li nalaze neke? Ako ne iskoristi priliku da obavis sto vise do 1 dogovora.nemam iskustva na sv.duhu ovo mi je 1 postupak tamo , na vv je malo drugacije ,za sad sam zadovoljna kako sve ide.mozda iskusnije curke imaju vise info..pozz i sretno ! ☺

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tinka_31

iva777 imamo mi hrpu nalaza, a najnoviji su od ožujka ove godine, možda čak nešto ima i od travnja jer mi smo se u ožujku spremali za prirodni IVF koji je završio kao AIH, a u svibnju ove godine smo prošli naš prvi stimulirani IVF, pa mogu reći da su onda svi nalazi relativno friški
a otići ćemo na taj prvi pregled pa ćemo vidjeti kada, šta i kako dalje
hvala puno na informacijama  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

> iva777 imamo mi hrpu nalaza, a najnoviji su od ožujka ove godine, možda čak nešto ima i od travnja jer mi smo se u ožujku spremali za prirodni IVF koji je završio kao AIH, a u svibnju ove godine smo prošli naš prvi stimulirani IVF, pa mogu reći da su onda svi nalazi relativno friški
> a otići ćemo na taj prvi pregled pa ćemo vidjeti kada, šta i kako dalje
> hvala puno na informacijama


Tinka_31 super da imate sve nalaze !
Odi na 1 pregled pa ces imati vise informacija . Moj savjet je ako vidis da ces cekati dugo postupak i lijekove , budi uporna da te ubace prije.ne kosta nista pitati  :Smile:  .Ja sam bila dosta uporna  !vec sam im se popela na vrh glave sa pitanjima i zvanjem  :Smile:  Zelim Vam puno srece ! I javi nam kako je bilo!! 

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ivana1810

Curke moje nakon mjesec dana transfera beta mi je bila 2200 po doktorima premala ,to je po njima bilo vec 6+4 a oni nisu nista vidjeli na uzv i troje doktora mi je potvrdilo vanmaternicnu.Umrla sam od straha.Odmah sam ostala u pon u bolnici ,u utorak su napravili kiretazu i beta je pala.Sto znaci da je nesto bilo u maternici ai oni nisu mogli vidjeti vjerojatno se presporo razvijalo.
Uglavnom plakala sam cijelo vrijeme u bolnici i na kiretazi i u totalnoj sam komi,moram skupit snage za dalje a kad se sjetim svega ispocetka zlo mi je.

----------


## Paulina28

ivana1810 jako mi je žao  :Sad: 
Neznam šta da ti kažem osim da se držiš i 
da skupiš snage za dalje  :Smile:  pozitiva 
 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## iva777

Ivana1810 jako jako  mi je zao!

----------


## Inesz

Udruga Roda od HZZO-a je primila informaciju o novougovorenim IVF/ICSI postupcima u privatnim poliklinikama koji se  radi smanjenja lista čekanja u bolnicama trebaju provesti do 31. 12. 2015.:

Poliklinika Škvorc u Samoboru je ugovorila: 
a) 100 postupaka IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu
b) 150 postupaka IVF/ICSI u blago stimuliranom ciklusu
c) 200 postupaka IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu

Poliklinika Betaplus u Zagrebu je ugovorila:
a) 10 postupaka IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu
b) 30 postupaka IVF/ICSI u blago stimuliranom ciklusu
c) 10 postupaka IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu

Natječajem za sklapanje ugovora o provođenju dijagnostičkih/terapijskih postupaka  radi smanjenja Nacionalne liste čekanja od 03. lipnja 2015. godine bilo je predviđeno 900 IVF postupaka, a dodijeljeno je ukupno 500 postupaka.

Link na Odluku o izboru najpovoljnijih ponuditelja:
http://docdro.id/nYfvz8C

----------


## sejla

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87807-N...holoske-pomoci!!!!!

----------


## Tinka_31

Vezano za ugovor HZZO-a i poliklinike Škvorc evo samo da kazem da mi 27.08. imamo zakazane prve konzultacije tamo, pa rado podijelim informacije ako koga budu zanimale, a prekosutra smo na sv. Duhu prvi puta

----------


## iva777

Tinka_31kako je prosao pregled i konzultacije?

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tinka_31

Iva777 konzultacije su prosle super, dr. Turudic je lijepo razgovarala s nama i dogovoreno je da 7.10. Idem po lijekove i cim taj mjesec dobijem krecem sa bockanjem, u biti samo jedan ciklus cekamo sto je stvarno super
I iz tog razloga smo onda otkazali i Škvorc jer cisto sumnjam da bi i tamo dosli prije
A sto je jos super, dr. T nam je priznala sve nalaze, nista ne moramo dodatno raditi

----------


## iva777

Bas mi je drago da je sve proslo super i da ide sve brzo! Ja se veselim kako se priblizava 9 mjesec , 2.9 idem po lijekove  pa krecem po srecu !  :Smile:  
Tebi draga Tinka_31 zelim isto puno puno srece ! 

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tinka_31

Iva777 hvala ti puno, a isto želim i tebi  :Smile:

----------


## Paulina28

Ej curke, evo krenula sam sa pikanjima za ivf
sutra mi je 8 dan pa ćemo vidjeti šta će reći kada je punkcija 
zanima me dali ste dobile anesteziju ili ste popile normabel i ketonal?

----------


## nina977

Možeš tražiti anesteziju samo im moraš reći na zadnjoj folikulometriji  da te upišu,ako imaš više folikula bolje sa anestezijom da se ne patiš...sretno

----------


## Paulina28

Hvala na odgovoru! joj neznam šta bi radije

----------


## nina977

> Hvala na odgovoru! joj neznam šta bi radije


Kako je prošla folikulometrija?

----------


## Paulina28

Na lijevom jajniku 15,16,16 a desni 13,13,12
9 dan mi je
Kaže doktor da je to super, pa ćemo vidjeti
u pon ili utorak punkcija

----------


## laine

Meni ih jucer nije ni brojao... Samo je rekao brojni folikuli. Jel se to kome desilo?

----------


## Paulina28

Meni uvijek zapišu na papir koliko imam folikula, tebi nisu ništa napisali?
koji ti je dan?

----------


## laine

Pa i meni su zapisivali prošli ivf. Bio mi je 5. dan al sam morala ići jer mi je 7. bio u nedelju, iako me i sad naručio za nedjelju. Možda mi tad kaže broj. Baš mi je čudno bilo... Ništa zapisano, samo komentar brojni folikuli.

----------


## Paulina28

čudno, možda jer je peti dan
mislim da će ti u nedjelju zapisati , mora 
javi uglavnom

----------


## nina977

> Pa i meni su zapisivali prošli ivf. Bio mi je 5. dan al sam morala ići jer mi je 7. bio u nedelju, iako me i sad naručio za nedjelju. Možda mi tad kaže broj. Baš mi je čudno bilo... Ništa zapisano, samo komentar brojni folikuli.


Nije ti ništa zapisao jer je još jako rano,pa ih nema smisla več mjeriti pišto su jako sitni

----------


## laine

Pa danas su 13mm al mu se svejedno nije dalo brojat  :Smile:  ma samo nek ih ima  :Smile:

----------


## Paulina28

Bila sam jučer na punkciji i danas sam nazvala labos i kaže da ima oplođenih i 
da u petak dođem na embriotransfer sa suprugom!
Dali su vama isto tako rekli da ima dosta oplođenih ili su vam rekli broj koliko ih je oplođeno
i zašto treba ići ponovo moj muž samnom ?

----------


## Paulina28

Zbog potpisa i odlučivanja koliko ćemo vratiti?

----------


## laine

Meni nisu ni a rekli osim dođite tad i tad s mužem i ponesite vode. Muž mora potpisat papir sličan onom s punkcije... Malo bzvz... Sretno!

----------


## Paulina28

ja sam ih pitala šta se događa sa mojim jajnim stanicama pa mi je rekla :Smile: 
e da vodu moram, jer treba biti pun mjehur jel?
to sam i mislila da treba doći ali ok 
hvala laine

----------


## laine

Da, da pun mjehur, ali ne prepun  :Smile: 
Ponesi vode jer ne znaš kolko češ čekat dr. pa da ne trpiš dugo  :Smile:

----------


## Paulina28

ovako sam napuhnuta a kamoli da još trpim  :Smile: 
lagano cu pijuckati vodu i čeketi i čekati  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Cure ,kako su prošli transferi?

----------


## Paulina28

Na ET su mi vratili 2 šestostanična !  :grouphug: 
i sada čekam 12 dana  :Smile:  :Coffee:  :Raspa:  :fige:

----------


## nina977

Odlično,sretno!

----------


## Paulina28

Hvala

----------


## Paulina28

laine kako ide sa postupkom?

----------


## laine

Evo čekam transfer. Od 12 ih se oplodilo 10 ali 7 ih se razvija za sada. U srijedu (5.dan) transfer pa ću vidjet šta je ostalo. Za sada je sve super, da ne ureknem  :Smile: 
I moram pohvaliti sve na SD, ne znam što se dogodilo u proteklih 6 mjeseci ali ovaj put su svi bili extra ljubazni i voljni davat informacije.
Kako je kod tebe?

----------


## BillieJean

Kakva su vam iskustva s Dr Baumanom? Naručeni smo kod njega na konzultacije (ali u privatnoj poliklinici). Ne znam nista o njemu, osim sto su mi iskočili neki negativni Članci pa sam stvorila neku losu sliku, ali se nadam da sam u krivu...

----------


## Paulina28

Oooo super, držim fige da ih bude puno  :Smile: )) 
držim fige za srijedu  :Smile: bit ce sve super
i meni je bilo super, svi ljubazni , normalni, sestre super!
ja sam nekako jako dobre volje od početka pikanja do sada a nadam se da ce i tako ostati !!
ja sada čekam betuuuuuuuuuuu, malo sam nastrpljiva ali se dobro osječam

javi kako je prošao ET

----------


## Paulina28

> Kakva su vam iskustva s Dr Baumanom? Naručeni smo kod njega na konzultacije (ali u privatnoj poliklinici). Ne znam nista o njemu, osim sto su mi iskočili neki negativni Članci pa sam stvorila neku losu sliku, ali se nadam da sam u krivu...


Meni je doktor Bauman bio na folikumetriji cijelo vrijeme i na punkciji 
Ja sam jako zadovoljna sa njim, uz to da sam imala sto pitanja i nisam znala jel cu lokalnu itd.. neodlučna sam bila
ali ima stvarno strpljenja i lijepo sve objasni, i punkciju je super odradio

gle, ja to ovako gledam meni može biti super a tebi ne, a i uz to ima svakakvih ljudi 
sa različitim karakterima!

vidjet ceš na konzultacijama  :Smile: 
ja sam čula dobre stvari o njemu

----------


## Inesz

Sretno cure!
Paulina, je li imate smrzlića?

----------


## BillieJean

> Meni je doktor Bauman bio na folikumetriji cijelo vrijeme i na punkciji 
> Ja sam jako zadovoljna sa njim, uz to da sam imala sto pitanja i nisam znala jel cu lokalnu itd.. neodlučna sam bila
> ali ima stvarno strpljenja i lijepo sve objasni, i punkciju je super odradio
> 
> gle, ja to ovako gledam meni može biti super a tebi ne, a i uz to ima svakakvih ljudi 
> sa različitim karakterima!
> 
> vidjet ceš na konzultacijama 
> ja sam čula dobre stvari o njemu



Hvala, drago mi je to cuti  :Smile:  Nadam se da ce nam se svidjeti

----------


## nina977

Evo ja sam prošla minimalno 10-12 postupaka na kod dr.Baumana i mogu samo reći pozitivne komentare.Otvoren za dogovore,jednostavan a najvažnije stručan.Nadam se da će te i vi steći takav dojam...sretno i javi kako je prošlo

----------


## Tinka_31

Ako sam dobro shvatila, tu folikulometrije i punkciju odrađuje doktor kod kojeg se zatekneš, a ne doktor s kojim sve dogovaraš, jel tako?

iva777 kakva je situacija kod tebe?

----------


## iva777

Tinka_31 evo cekam 1 dan ciklusa joji ce bit danas ili sutra po mom izracunu.u svakom slucaju sutra sam na sv.duhu na kontrolnom pregledu kod doktorice pa ce mi odrediti terapiju...kako si ti? U kojoj si fazi?

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tinka_31

Čekaj, doktorica ti još nije odredila terapiju?  Ja 7.10. idem po lijekove i meni je odmah ispisala šta trebam koristiti i da joj tek 6. ili 7. dc dođem na prvu folikulometriju
A inače sam isto u isčekivanju m koja je još jučer trebala doći, bojim se da će mi sve poremetiti kako ne dolazi :/

----------


## Paulina28

> Sretno cure!
> Paulina, je li imate smrzlića?


Nismo !

----------


## Inesz

Paulina, koliko ste imali js, kakvu stimulaciju? Koliko imaš godina, kakve su vam dijagnoze?

Puno sreće ~~~~~

----------


## Paulina28

> Paulina, koliko ste imali js, kakvu stimulaciju? Koliko imaš godina, kakve su vam dijagnoze?
> 
> Puno sreće ~~~~~


Ja, 30 g: sve uredu , muž:  oligoasthenozoospermia
stimulacija: od 2 dn gonali+ 6 dn cetritide i od 8 dn menopur
dobila sam 7 jajnih stanica od kojih su 3 dan od punkcije razvile 2 šestostanična zametka ,
koja su vraćena!

hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Paulina28

> Ja, 30 g: sve uredu , muž:  oligoasthenozoospermia
> stimulacija: od 2 dn gonali+ 6 dn cetritide i od 8 dn menopur
> dobila sam 7 jajnih stanica od kojih su 3 dan od punkcije razvile 2 šestostanična zametka ,
> koja su vraćena!
> 
> hvala


koja je kod tebe dijagnoza?

----------


## Inesz

> Ja, 30 g: sve uredu , muž:  oligoasthenozoospermia
> stimulacija: od 2 dn gonali+ 6 dn cetritide i od 8 dn menopur
> dobila sam 7 jajnih stanica od kojih su 3 dan od punkcije razvile 2 šestostanična zametka ,
> koja su vraćena!
> 
> hvala


Draga Paulina, od srca ti želim da za 8 mjeseci zagrlite svoje dijete.

Ali tuga i očaj me hvata kad vidim da u našim bolnicama rade stimulirane postupke u kojima mlade, zdrave žene dobivaju nekoliko jajnih stanica i jedva neki embrij za svježi transfer.  Embrija za kriopohranu u bolnicama  rijetko da bude. Ako tako prolaze parovi u kojima je žena mlada i zdrava a muškarac bez osobito teške dijagnoze,   kakve su onda šanse za dijete onih parova gdje žene više nisu tako mlade, gdje žene imaju dijagnozu i/ ili se radi o teškom muškom faktoru neplodnosti?

----------


## Paulina28

> Draga Paulina, od srca ti želim da za 8 mjeseci zagrlite svoje dijete.
> 
> Ali tuga i očaj me hvata kad vidim da u našim bolnicama rade stimulirane postupke u kojima mlade, zdrave žene dobivaju nekoliko jajnih stanica i jedva neki embrij za svježi transfer.  Embrija za kriopohranu u bolnicama  rijetko da bude. Ako tako prolaze parovi u kojima je žena mlada i zdrava a muškarac bez osobito teške dijagnoze,   kakve su onda šanse za dijete onih parova gdje žene više nisu tako mlade, gdje žene imaju dijagnozu i/ ili se radi o teškom muškom faktoru neplodnosti?


Hvala Inesz 
koja je kod tebe dijagnoza?

----------


## iva777

> Čekaj, doktorica ti još nije odredila terapiju?  Ja 7.10. idem po lijekove i meni je odmah ispisala šta trebam koristiti i da joj tek 6. ili 7. dc dođem na prvu folikulometriju
> A inače sam isto u isčekivanju m koja je još jučer trebala doći, bojim se da će mi sve poremetiti kako ne dolazi :/


Pa da jos mi nije nista rekla ni koje lijekove ni nista .upravo se spremam imam dogovoreno u 13h.m jos nije stigla neznam sta zeza ovaj mjesec...nadam se da cu imati neke informacije poslije pregleda pa javim..

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tinka_31

iva777 kako je prošao pregled jučer?

----------


## iva777

Tinka_31 jucer pregled ultrazvuk , odredjeni mi ljekovi , te su mi ih odmah i dali.prosli mjesec sam vadila spolne hormone , te mi je amh 39 !?? Nikad nisam imala tako visok amh , lh mi je isto malo povisen kao i fsh.... doktorica mi je odgodila postupak za 10 mjesec i moram ponovno vadi hormone.jos sam u iscekivanju m ...sad mi kasni vec 3 dana inace mi je u dan tocno,pripisat cu to stresu i poslu ......neznam cemu drugome uvijek sam imala uredne nalaze.7.10 sam u 12h na pregledu. 


> iva777 kako je prošao pregled jučer?





> iva777 kako je prošao pregled jučer?



Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mima32

Iva777 mozda si trudna?
Sretno

----------


## iva777

Mima32  a jesi me nasmijala ...uz uzasan suprugov nalaz mislim da je nemoguce ali hvala na lijepim zeljama  :Smile:  sretno i tebi!

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Paulina28

Ej curke danas mi je 8 dan od ET i malo me bole jajnici kao da cu dobiti mengu,
trbuh mi je napuhnut , cicke me bole , i čak se često podrigujem (hahahha, muž me jadan samo gleda i šuti )!
Jeste vi imale takve simptome ili je to od utrogenstana ?
jedva čekam bettttuuuuu

----------


## mima32

Paulina sretno

Iva777 nista nije nemoguce. Tak sam i ja mislila. Drzim fige

----------


## Tinka_31

> Paulina sretno
> 
> *Iva777 nista nije nemoguce. Tak sam i ja mislila. Drzim fig*e


Iva777 draga ovo moram debelo potpisati.... znaš da sam ja 7.10. gore trebala po lijekove, ali u utorak sam napravila test, onako bez veze i u srijedu mi je uzv-om i betom potvrđena T, danas sam 4+4 iako ni sama to još ne mogu vjerovati, ali naša točkica raste :D

A jesi probala iako napraviti test?

----------


## Tinka_31

I još nešto što se tiče amh, jesi ga vadila ikada prije? hoću ti reći, on može samo padati, nikako ne može rasti a pokazuje rezervu jajnih stanica, koja se nažalost ne obnavlja

----------


## Tinka_31

> Ej curke danas mi je 8 dan od ET i malo me bole jajnici kao da cu dobiti mengu,
> trbuh mi je napuhnut , cicke me bole , i čak se često podrigujem (hahahha, muž me jadan samo gleda i šuti )!
> Jeste vi imale takve simptome ili je to od utrogenstana ?
> jedva čekam bettttuuuuu


Paulina draga ne bih te htjela plašiti ili ubiti nadu, ali jedini i sigurni pokazatelj je beta... kad sam bila u postupku u svibnju imala sam hrpu simptoma, ali beta to nije potvrdila, iako te razumijem i znam kako se osjećaš

----------


## Paulina28

> Paulina draga ne bih te htjela plašiti ili ubiti nadu, ali jedini i sigurni pokazatelj je beta... kad sam bila u postupku u svibnju imala sam hrpu simptoma, ali beta to nije potvrdila, iako te razumijem i znam kako se osjećaš


Draga Tinka da znam da je svima drugačije ali jednostavno mi je više dosta čekanja
pa pratim svaki simptom i stalno o tome razmišljam, ali uskoro ću znati pa .....
I čestitam  :Smile:  

mima32 hvala  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

> Iva777 draga ovo moram debelo potpisati.... znaš da sam ja 7.10. gore trebala po lijekove, ali u utorak sam napravila test, onako bez veze i u srijedu mi je uzv-om i betom potvrđena T, danas sam 4+4 iako ni sama to još ne mogu vjerovati, ali naša točkica raste :D
> 
> A jesi probala iako napraviti test?


Aaaaaaa nemogu vjerovati prelijepe vijesti!!!! Jako sam sretna zbog tebe !!! Draga Tinka_31 uljepsala si mi dan!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

> I još nešto što se tiče amh, jesi ga vadila ikada prije? hoću ti reći, on može samo padati, nikako ne može rasti a pokazuje rezervu jajnih stanica, koja se nažalost ne obnavlja


Jesam vadila sam ga vise puta na vv u 5mj/2015 bili su mi svi nalazi uredni zato ni nerazumijem ovakav nalaz...neznam kako je meni tako visok a nemoze rasti ...zbunjena sam ?!.sad mi kasni m vec 5 dana nisam radila test mozda je i prerano ...neznam iskreno ni kada bi trebala raditi najranije test??

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mima32

Tinka cestitam. Uzivajte. 

Iva ja sam radila nakon 2 dana kasnjenja. I to 4 testa jer nisam mogla vjerovat. I odmah trcala vadit betu. Prije godinu i pol. Taj ciklus smo trebali pocet novi postupak. Drzim fige i javi

----------


## iva777

> Tinka cestitam. Uzivajte. 
> 
> Iva ja sam radila nakon 2 dana kasnjenja. I to 4 testa jer nisam mogla vjerovat. I odmah trcala vadit betu. Prije godinu i pol. Taj ciklus smo trebali pocet novi postupak. Drzim fige i javi


Mima32 nakon 2 dana vec? Isto prekrasne vijesti, cure ulijevate nadu  :Smile:  
Sutra cu i ja test....bez puno nadanja, pa kud puklo!  :Wink: 

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mima32

Iva uzmi osjetljiviji. Oni mogu pokazat i 2-3 dana prije ocekivane menge. A 1 danom zakasnjenja bi vec svi trebali pokazat. Drzim fige. Sretno

----------


## iva777

Test negativan.jos nisam dobila...valjda se kod mene nesto poremetilo...nisam pametna sta da radim...

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tinka_31

> Test negativan.jos nisam dobila...valjda se kod mene nesto poremetilo...nisam pametna sta da radim...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk


Iva777 jel ti doktorica šta komentirala kad si bila na uzv u srijedu? sad ti kasni 6 dana i test bi trebao pokazati, osim ako O nije bila dosta kasno
hvala ti puno na lijepim riječima  :grouphug: 

hvala i ostalim curkama na čestitkama  :Smile: 

Draga Paulina znam točno o čemu pričaš, apsolutno te razumijem jer i sama sam tako radila u svibnju, svaki boc koji sam osjetila ili bilo šta odmah sam išla guglati da vidim jel to znači T, već sam rekla da bi bilo najbolje kad bi nas ta dva tjedna čekanja mogli nekako uspavati i da se probudimo kad treba raditi betu, jer to vrijeme čekanja najviše ubija, mislim čak i više od samih priprema za postupak kao i on sam

----------


## Paulina28

> Iva777 jel ti doktorica šta komentirala kad si bila na uzv u srijedu? sad ti kasni 6 dana i test bi trebao pokazati, osim ako O nije bila dosta kasno
> hvala ti puno na lijepim riječima 
> 
> hvala i ostalim curkama na čestitkama 
> 
> Draga Paulina znam točno o čemu pričaš, apsolutno te razumijem jer i sama sam tako radila u svibnju, svaki boc koji sam osjetila ili bilo šta odmah sam išla guglati da vidim jel to znači T, već sam rekla da bi bilo najbolje kad bi nas ta dva tjedna čekanja mogli nekako uspavati i da se probudimo kad treba raditi betu, jer to vrijeme čekanja najviše ubija, mislim čak i više od samih priprema za postupak kao i on sam


U pravu si trebalo bi nešto izmisliti da ne mislimo toliko na simptome , ali...
uglavnom još par dana i znat cu ,pa ćemo vidjeti!!

kako se ti osječaš (mučnine) , osim šta si sretna  :Smile: 
drago mi je radi tebe :Smile:  a pogotovo mi je drago kada netko ide na oplodnju 
i nakon toliko muke i truda zatrudni  :Smile: 

iva777 idi kod ginekologice na pregled , žao mi je šta ti je test neg
tako je i meni u 7 mj kasnila 10 dana i ništa, bila sam kod gin i sve je bilo ok
vjerojatno stres i neke promjene u organizmu

----------


## nina977

Paulina zar ti ne vadiš sutra betu?

----------


## Paulina28

U srijedu idem ujutro pa se nadam da će popodne znati

----------


## Tinka_31

Paulina iskreno još uvijek nisam svjesna, jer nakon 7 dugih godina ne mogu vjerovati da je naše malo čudo stiglo prirodno (iako sam ja navodno i prvi puta kad je bila vanmaternična u pitanju ostala prirodno t  :Shock:  i to sam tek nedavno saznala)
uglavnom nikakvih simptoma nemam, ali apsolutno i vidim da je i to normalno tako da se trudim ne uzrujavati se zbog toga... jedino osjetim bolove u stomaku a to je zbog rastezanja maternice, znači beba raste pa me to smiruje

tebi iskreno i od srca sutra želim svu sreću svijeta da nam javiš veeliku betu

iva777 možda stvarno da opet odeš kod dokice na pregled, ha?

----------


## iva777

Evo danas sam dobila , imam bas bolove inace mi m nije bolna...
Danas radim pa cu ujutro na sv.duh vadit spolne hormone a pregled imam 7.10 pa cu se strpit do tad .kad sam prosli put radila ultrazvuk nije mi nista doktorica rekla osim da izvadim hormonw 2-4 dan ciklusa.valjda mi se samo malo.poremetilo jer sam iskreno strasno pod stresom zadnjih mjesec dana od posla tako da....hvala cure ....

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tinka_31

> Evo danas sam dobila , imam bas bolove inace mi m nije bolna...
> Danas radim pa cu ujutro na sv.duh vadit spolne hormone a pregled imam 7.10 pa cu se strpit do tad .kad sam prosli put radila ultrazvuk nije mi nista doktorica rekla osim da izvadim hormonw 2-4 dan ciklusa.valjda mi se samo malo.poremetilo jer sam iskreno strasno pod stresom zadnjih mjesec dana od posla tako da....hvala cure ....
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk


iva777 draga šaljem ti biiig hug  :grouphug:  drži mi se i nadam se da ćeš nam i ti uskoro javiti lijepe vijesti, iako vjeruj mi znam koliko ti je teško

----------


## Paulina28

Tinka_31 jako mi je drago radi tebe, 
uglavnom ti sada uživaj i budi pozitivna i vesela  :Smile: 
hvala  :Smile:  javit cu 

iva777 drži se  :Smile:

----------


## Tinka_31

Paulina jel ima kakvih novosti?

----------


## Paulina28

Ima novosti , beta 0,5 znači ništa :Sad:

----------


## Tinka_31

> Ima novosti , beta 0,5 znači ništa


Jako mi je žao jer znam točno kako ti je... takva je bila i moja u petom mjesecu nakon ivf-a  :Sad: 
Nema sada riječi koje te mogu utješiti, isplači se, odtuguj i onda opet u novu borbu i nove pobjede... ja ću ti samo poslati jedan big, big  :grouphug:

----------


## laine

Paulina, baš mi je žao. Glavu gore i ne odustaj!

----------


## Paulina28

Hvala curke , bit cu ja ok, 
već sam se naručila na kontrolu u 10 mj pa da se dog za postupak
ne odustajem  :Smile: 
jedino mi se neda opet ići sve pretrage ponovo raditi 

Tinka_31 i  laine želim vam puno sreće !

----------


## Tinka_31

Iva777 kako je prošao pregled kod doktorice?

Paulina jesi i ti već bila, ima kakvih novosti?

----------


## Kadauna

Dr. Bauman odlazi raditi u Irsku, ne znam da li se već pisalo ovdje o tome - ali evo da znaju novi pacijenti.

----------


## mima32

Zna li se kada odlazi?

----------


## tanatana

Pročitala sam na Forum.hr da odlazi sa 1.11.2015.

----------


## laine

Evo da nije samo glasina. Odlazi sigurno s 1.11. Pacijentice će se raspodjelit drugim dr.

----------


## Paulina28

> Iva777 kako je prošao pregled kod doktorice?
> 
> Paulina jesi i ti već bila, ima kakvih novosti?


Bila sam na konzultacijama i u 12 mj idem na prirodni ivf a doktorica me odmah 
stavila na listu za lijekove u 1-2 mj !! 
Nekako nisam baš pozitivna za prirodni ali idem probati 
kako si ti tinka?

----------


## Paulina28

tanatana vidim da si bila na postupku, kada ideš na betu?

----------


## tanatana

Evo, danas sam bila na punkciji. Uz svu tu stimulaciju imala sam jedan folikul 20.4 mm i jedan 16.2 mm. Dobili smo jednu jajnu stanicu i to me veseli s obzirom na moje prošle postupke. Zamolila sam duplu dozu Brevactida (10000 IU) pa je možda to pomoglo. Sad čekam ponedjeljak da mi jave da li se oplodila, ali još mi je to sve sa rezervom. Ne želim se previše nadati pa razočarati.

----------


## Paulina28

Uglavnom ja ti želim puno puno sreće da bude uspješno  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## tanatana

Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Tantana sretno  :Smile: 
Jel to znači da je Sv.Duh konačno ponovno počeo sa radom vikendom?

----------


## tanatana

Joj ne znam. Ja sam prije bila na Sv. Duhu i tu sam odgovorila jer mi je tu bilo postavljeno pitanje.
Sad sam kod Škvorca i on radi punkcije i subotom i nedjeljom.

----------


## tanatana

Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## Tinka_31

tanatana ima kakvih vijesti?

Paulina ja sam dobro, borimo se sa glavoboljama i mučninama, ali sve će se to izdržati  :Smile: 
Što se tiče tvog prirodnog vjerujem da si skeptična, bila sam i ja... najviše me bilo strah da folikul ne pukne prije vremena i na kraju se to dogodilo pa je odrađen AIH...  
tebi želim svu sreću, da već to uspije

----------


## tanatana

Tinka evo ima. Jajna stanica se oplodila, podjelila i sutra je embriotransfer  :Smile:

----------


## Tinka_31

Jeeeej, jupiiii :D
Sretno i od srca ti želim da se mrva čvrsto primi i ne pušta narednih 9 mjeseci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tanatana

Hvala ti puno!  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

> Iva777 kako je prošao pregled kod doktorice?
> 
> Paulina jesi i ti već bila, ima kakvih novosti?


Pregled prosao super, krecem sa pikanjem sa 2.dan m .a to je srijeda ili cet!  :Smile:  



Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Paulina28

Curke želim vam puno sreće i držim fige  :Smile: 
javite kako je sve prošlo  :Smile: 

Tinka_31 hvala

----------


## iva777

Evo danas prvi dan m. Sutra krecem s pikanjem.puregon 3 dana po 300 , pa folikulometrija.nisam se dosad susretala sa puregon penom ima koja savjet? Jedino sto znam je da se daje potkozno u trbuh.vjerujem.da ima neki video 

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## laine

Ja sam koristila puregon i nikakvih nuspojava ili nešto neugodno nisam imala. Pen je super i lagan za koristit. Namjestiš na 300 iglu u trbuh i stisneš da pokazuje nula.  :Smile:  Ima video sigurno!
Sretno!!!

----------


## iva777

> Ja sam koristila puregon i nikakvih nuspojava ili nešto neugodno nisam imala. Pen je super i lagan za koristit. Namjestiš na 300 iglu u trbuh i stisneš da pokazuje nula.  Ima video sigurno!
> Sretno!!!


Laine hvala puno!

Poslano sa mog SM-N9005 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

Evo da javim, danas folikulometrija na 7 dc, kaze doktorica da je.jako zadovoljna folikuli.se.lijepo razvijaju na oba jajnika 14mm velicine , smanjena doza puregona na 100 do petka i dodan orgalutran 0.25mg.nije bila guzva bila sam gotova za 10 min!

----------


## Paulina28

Odlično, samo neka lijepo rastu folikuli ! Glavno da doktorica zadovoljna !
Javljaj i dalje  :Smile: 

tanatana kako je prošao ET? Kada vadiš betu?  :Smile:

----------


## tanatana

Et je prošao super.  :Smile: 
Betu vadim u ponedjeljak.

----------


## Paulina28

Baš mi je drago  :Smile: 
Držim fige za veelikku betu  :Smile: 
Kako se osječaš?

----------


## iva777

> Et je prošao super. 
> Betu vadim u ponedjeljak.


Drzim fige za betu!!

----------


## tanatana

Cure hvala vam, ali evo danas sam napravila test i negativan je  :Sad:  Danas mi je 13dno i test je onaj osjetljivi 10mIU/ml.
Nastavljam s utrićima do bete u ponedjeljak, a onda u prirodni postupak slijedeći ciklus.
Samo da napomenem pošto odgvaram na ovoj temi, nisam na Sv. Duhu neko u poliklinici Škvorc.

----------


## Paulina28

:Sad:  baš mi je žao 
ali hrabro dalje
onda ćemo vjerojatno u usto vrijeme ići u pripodni  :Smile: 
I ja sam razmišljala o Škvorcu ali ću odraditi par postupaka u bolnici pa cu vidjeti kako dalje
jel si sve postupke radila u Škvorcu? to je u Samoboru?
Čula sam da tamo Radončić radi poostupke, samo neznam jel još uvijek?

----------


## tanatana

Hvala paulina. Odgovorila sam ti u inbox.

----------


## iva777

> Cure hvala vam, ali evo danas sam napravila test i negativan je  Danas mi je 13dno i test je onaj osjetljivi 10mIU/ml.
> Nastavljam s utrićima do bete u ponedjeljak, a onda u prirodni postupak slijedeći ciklus.
> Samo da napomenem pošto odgvaram na ovoj temi, nisam na Sv. Duhu neko u poliklinici Škvorc.


Draga tanatana zao mi je mozda beta ipak iznenadi!

----------


## iva777

Bok cure! Evo danas folikulomerija 9dc , danas i sutra puregon , sutra navecer stoperica ponedjeljak punkcija!   :Smile:  samo pitanje: punkciju radim pod opcom sta trebam ponijeti,( spavacica , ogrtac....) kako funkcionira, do kad sam otprilike tamo? Ako sam dobro vidjela u ponedjeljak nas ima 3 na punkciji..hvalla

----------


## tanatana

iva777, meni je trebala samo spavaćica, tj. ja imam nešto kao majicu do koljena. pod nju sam si ostavila majicu da mi ne bude hladno.
Nakon punkcije bez lijekova su me odmah poslali u slačionu da se obučem i to je bilo to.
Dok sam dobila onaj koktel intavenozno onda sam tamo još ležala oko 2 sata mislim. Sestre su me pokrile i nije mi bilo zima. 
Onda donesu tvoju robu iz slačione za tobom pa je meni bilo zgodnije da ju spakiram u ruksak.

----------


## iva777

> iva777, meni je trebala samo spavaćica, tj. ja imam nešto kao majicu do koljena. pod nju sam si ostavila majicu da mi ne bude hladno.
> Nakon punkcije bez lijekova su me odmah poslali u slačionu da se obučem i to je bilo to.
> Dok sam dobila onaj koktel intavenozno onda sam tamo još ležala oko 2 sata mislim. Sestre su me pokrile i nije mi bilo zima. 
> Onda donesu tvoju robu iz slačione za tobom pa je meni bilo zgodnije da ju spakiram u ruksak.


Tanatana hvala!
Ja sam pod opcom tako da vjerujem da sam do 11-12h gotova... danas je doktorica zurila nisam ni stigla pitati koliko folikula zna samo da su velicine 17 mm i 18 mm

----------


## laine

Iva na sv Duhu ti ne treba ništa. Moraš stavit njihov ogrtač... Onaj zeleni kao od papira -ako znaš na što mislim  :Smile:  Sestre te pokriju, dobiš i dekicu, odležiš 2 sata i kući  :Smile: 
Držim fige!

----------


## tanatana

laine, to je po novom? ja sam zadnji postupak na Sv. Duhu imala u 7. mjesecu i bilo je isto na sve tri punkcije.
Ako je od onda drugačije, isprike na krivoj info  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Cure hvala na informacijama.ja cu ponijeti svoju spavacicu i ogrtac, ja sam tip koji voli imati sve pri ruci , nikad se nezna kad ce zatrebati.. zato koju god torbu ponesem, mala ili velika uvijek je puna da je jedva zatvaram

----------


## laine

Ja sam bila u 4om mjesec i nije bilo tog ogrtača i na transferu sam morala bit na pun mjehur. Sada u 9om mjesecu dobila taj ogrtač i na transferu prazan mjehur. Čini mi se da oni mijenjaju način rada tako da tko zna kako je sada  :Smile:

----------


## tanatana

iva sretno na punkciji  :Smile: 
Bauman odlazi pa se možda odjel regrupira?

----------


## Paulina28

Iva sretno  :Smile: 
Mislim da ce netko doći novi, nadam se da bude ok kao dr Bauman

----------


## iva777

Hvala cure , u iscekivanju punkcije hvata me nervoza neznam kako zaspati....uh ...nek prodje samo sutra sve ok , neznam ni sto bi ocekivala....

----------


## iva777

Punkcija prosla dobro, dobili smo 12js, doktorica mi je preporucila strogo mirovanje i puno tekucine zbogmoguceg hipera.sutra moram nazvati da vidim jel se sta oplodilo.
Do 12 :30 su me drzali gore, dosta me boli sad nakon svega.

----------


## tanatana

Iva, 12 j.s.!  :Smile:  Držim fige da se oplode  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

> Iva, 12 j.s.!  Držim fige da se oplode


Hvala i ja se nadam da ce mozda bit i  koji smrzlic ☺

----------


## Paulina28

Ooooo 12 odlično, držim fige
javi nam sve  :Smile: 


tanatana jesi vadila betu?

----------


## iva777

Evo zvala sam lab i kazu mi da dodjem u cetvrtak na transfer!!! Jupi!! Koliko se oplodilo i ostale informacije cu dobit u cetvrtak

----------


## tanatana

iva, pa što su toliko škrti za informacije? ja sam na telefon pitala za kvalitetu moje jedne jajne stanice i dali su mi na telefon biologicu s kojom sam onda pričala bar 5 minuta.
super za transfer i nadam se da ima smrzlića  :Smile: 

paulina, evo danas ujutro sam dobila rezultat... beta 0.4
idem odmah dalje ovaj mjesec

----------


## iva777

> iva, pa što su toliko škrti za informacije? ja sam na telefon pitala za kvalitetu moje jedne jajne stanice i dali su mi na telefon biologicu s kojom sam onda pričala bar 5 minuta.
> super za transfer i nadam se da ima smrzlića 
> 
> paulina, evo danas ujutro sam dobila rezultat... beta 0.4
> idem odmah dalje ovaj mjesec


Pa neznam i ja zasto su skrti rekli su mi samo da o tome nece na telefon.e sad si me iznenadila, a ja isto ko ko tuka ne pitam nista! Sve cu ih u cetvrtak ispitat

----------


## elizabeta

Pozdrav svima, želim vam svima puno sreće i strpljenja... Ja sam 2012 bila na IVF-u na SD, odmah prvi bio uspješan i eto curka i dečko još malo pa slave 3. rockas. Planiramo ponovno u postupak pa me zanima samo kakva je situacija gore? Koliko se otprilike čeka? Kaj stvarno dr.B odlazi? Pozz svima

----------


## laine

Bok Elizabeta, blago tebi za uspjeh iz prve  :Smile: 
Ja sam ove godine bila na 2 ivf-a sad čekam m da idem na fet i ne čeka se dugo. Zapravo nakon nalaza koje trebaš ne čekaš ništa osim svog ciklusa. Da, dr B je otišao radit u Irsku. Moram priznat da je to od 1.11. pa ne znam jel to stvorilo kakvu gužvu. Želim ti da i ovaj put bude iz prve!!!

----------


## Black Girl

Nova sam ovdje. Trenutno skupljamo nalaze, pripremamo se za ivf. Treba odabrati i bolnicu.. Kakvo je stanje na sv.duhu? Koliko se cekaju prve konzultacije, a koliko iza njih ivf, tj. kolike su liste cekanja. Kao najveci minus bolnice vidim da su neradni vijekendi. Jel se tu sto promijenilo? Koliko doktora radi ivf?

----------


## elizabeta

Znaci nema vise liste cekanja po brojevima za lijekove? Znam da sam tada od listopada 2011. do svibnja 2012. cekala. Ok, hvala... Sretno svima i samo hrabro.

----------


## iva777

Danas 3dan vracene 2 lijepe mrvice - 2 osmerostsnicna! Nazalost nema smrzlica jer je suprugov spermiogram ovaj put bio los pa nisu ni mogli oploditi ( od 12js 6 je bilio zrelo)

----------


## tanatana

Iva, držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## Paulina28

Iva držim ti i ja fige  :Smile: )
Sada samo polako i nemoj previše razmišljati o simptomima jer 
je mene to izludilo !! Samo opušteno !!

----------


## Inesz

cure, sretno svima!~~~~~~

molim vas, pratite malo i ovu temu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/88605-%...83#post2818783

----------


## iva777

Hvala cure, ovaj put sam odlucna , o simptomima ne razmisljam! Sad samo uzivam .... prosli put sam izludila razmisljajuci !

----------


## Tinka_31

Tanatana jako mi je žao zbog bete, ali nema predaje, samo hrabro naprijed  :Wink:  iako znam da je teško

Iva777 tebi šaljem cijelu vojsku dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da čuvaju tvoje dvije mrvice i da ih čvrsto drže narednih 9 mjeseci

----------


## evella

Pozdrav curke,jel znate mozda sto se dogada na Sv.Duhu? Dr.Bauman je otisao,dr. Alenka Sirovec je takoder na "godisnjem" do kraja 11 mjeseca.. Danas sam bila na folikulometriji i bila je samo dr.Turudic koja mi uopce nije legla,bila sam kod nje samo jedan put na AIH i zatim se prebacila kod dr.Sirovec ,s obzirom da dr.Sirovec nema- danas me pregledala dr.Turudic i prebacila me sa ICSI na IVF.. Ne razumijem zasto niti mi je ista govorila,bila zivcana pa je nisam nista ni pitala. Ovo mi je sve novo, i sad sam skroz zbunjena jer mi je bez objasnjena samo rekla da u ponedjeljak dodem na punkciju.. :Confused:

----------


## iva777

> Pozdrav curke,jel znate mozda sto se dogada na Sv.Duhu? Dr.Bauman je otisao,dr. Alenka Sirovec je takoder na "godisnjem" do kraja 11 mjeseca.. Danas sam bila na folikulometriji i bila je samo dr.Turudic koja mi uopce nije legla,bila sam kod nje samo jedan put na AIH i zatim se prebacila kod dr.Sirovec ,s obzirom da dr.Sirovec nema- danas me pregledala dr.Turudic i prebacila me sa ICSI na IVF.. Ne razumijem zasto niti mi je ista govorila,bila zivcana pa je nisam nista ni pitala. Ovo mi je sve novo, i sad sam skroz zbunjena jer mi je bez objasnjena samo rekla da u ponedjeljak dodem na punkciju..


Zao mi je sto ti doktorica nije sjela, meni je bila skroz ok.radila mi je punkciju, i sve folikulometrije i sam transfer, poslije je obisla sve cure , sve likepo objasnila vidjela sam prosli tjedan na folikulometrijama da je stalno bila u guzvi pa se malo duze cekalo nego inace.
Ako se odlucila na ivf sigurno zna zašto, nemoj se brinuti.bit ce sve ok! Sretno na punkciji da bude lijepih js☺

----------


## evella

Ma da mi je bar objasnila zasto me prebacila na ivf  :Undecided:  Ali nema mi druge nego se nadati da ce biti sve ok ma kojim god postupkom isla..

----------


## tanatana

Dr. Turudić meni nije pregledala štitnjaču i tek nakon 8 mjeseci kad sam ju pregledala na vlastiti zahtjev se ustanovilo da mi je TSH povišen i da uopće nisam smjela na IVF s takvom vrijednosti. Više se nisam vratila k njoj. Nije mi zapisivala veličinu folikula na papir tokom postupka pa je doktor na slijedećoj folikulometriji bio ljut radi toga. U nekoliko navrata mi je tvrdila da ja nemam ovulacije makar potvrđeno od više doktora imam normalnu ovulaciju svaki mjesec. Ja sam low responder i sa mnom ima više posla i doktorica jednostavno nije dokazala da se snalazi s težom dijagnozom. I sad se samo držim tehničkih detalja.
A što se tiće IVF/ICSI, mislim da se to odlučuje nakon što se vidi mužev spermiogram.

----------


## iva777

Bas imamo razlicita iskustva.iako sam imala sve friske nalaze ( od postupka na vv u svibnju) ja sam na svoju ruku jos jednom sve prekontrolirala i nalazi su bili uredni( brisevi, stitnjaca) .doktorica me vec pri prvom pregledu poslala vadit hormone jer na nalazima iz 5 mj - lh , fsh su bili jako poviseni pa se pak dr.cudila kako su me na vv uopce pustili u postupak.odgodila mi je postupak ibpotpuno promijenila terapiju( trebala sam primit elnovu)pri sljedecoj kontroli je bilo ok , sve se primirilo pa sam konacno krenula.
Neznam sta bi rekla , prema vasim iskustvima vidim da dr.ima pristup kako kad joj dodje( cula sam od jos cura)malo mi je to bezveze .
Iako , meni je bila zaista ok.jedino sam skuzila da ako ne pitam nista i ne informiram se sama , ostanem zbunj kad izadjem .kasnije sam pitala sve pa u detalje sta me zanima.
Slazem se tanatana , meni je dr.rekla da ce vidjeti hocemo li na icsi ili ivf na dan punkcije kad se vidi spermiogram

----------


## evella

Mene je dr. Turudić kad sam prvi put došla poslala kući jer san imala tri biokemijske trudnoće.. Međutim tad je suprugov nalaz bio uredan,dok sada svi doktori koje smo obišli su nam rekli da nam se preostaje ništa drugo nego mpo, primila me tek kada sam joj rekla da imam problema sa ovulacijom, pa me poslala na AIH u 9mj, nažalost to je završilo sa hiperstimulacijom -beta 0. 
Tek tada sam bila slučajno završila kod dr.Sirovec,oduševila sam se njenim razgovorom, objasnila da sam ovakvim spermiogramom nema smisla ići na AIH nego da idemo na ICSI, od tad sam ja njena pacijentica.. Ja ne kažem da dr Turudić nezna svoj posao, ali mogu reći da nezna sa ljudima bar sam ja takav dojam dobila..

----------


## Black Girl

Već sam pitala, ali nitko još nije odgovorio.. Što je s radnim vremenom, rade li vikendom ili ne? Kolike su liste čekanja sada?

----------


## evella

Sv.Duh koliko ja znam ne radi vikendom, koliko sam čula iznimno pozovu na hitnoj da se obavi neki pregled.. Ja sam vrlo brzo krenula u postupak, lijekove sam odmah dobila..

----------


## laine

Koliko ja znam nema lista. Dođeš, dobiješ terapiju, eventualno pričekaš tjedan dva na lijekove i to je to. Subotom rade. Barem sam ja bila na uzv jer sam trebala dobit štopericu. A i ako ti punkcija pada na vikend rade. Sretno.

----------


## Paulina28

Cure,
 jel se zna tko će doći kao zamjena za dr. Baumana?

----------


## laine

Ja sam danas ljuta na njih sve. Trebala sam ići na fet i danas 7dc dođem na uzv jer mi je tako dr rekla i eventualno da mi uvedu estrofem. Danas na uzv bila druga dr i kaže vi ste trebali bit od drugog dana ciklusa na estrofemu, nema mjesta u 12. mjesecu, pa krenite u 1. mjesecu!!!! Ko je tu lud? Zar dr koja mene vodi nema pojma? 
Mislim da nema konkretne zamjene za njega nego kojoj dr pripadneš. Gore je sad dr Turudić. Sirovec je na GO. Ne znam ima li još tko...

----------


## iva777

> Ja sam danas ljuta na njih sve. Trebala sam ići na fet i danas 7dc dođem na uzv jer mi je tako dr rekla i eventualno da mi uvedu estrofem. Danas na uzv bila druga dr i kaže vi ste trebali bit od drugog dana ciklusa na estrofemu, nema mjesta u 12. mjesecu, pa krenite u 1. mjesecu!!!! Ko je tu lud? Zar dr koja mene vodi nema pojma? 
> Mislim da nema konkretne zamjene za njega nego kojoj dr pripadneš. Gore je sad dr Turudić. Sirovec je na GO. Ne znam ima li još tko...


Laine zao mi sta ti se dogodilo! Ne razumijem kako mogu tako pogrijesiti??!!Apsolutno te razumijem i ja bi dobila fraz !! Znaci sad nista do 1mj???

----------


## laine

Nije to pogreška. To je očito ne znanje dr koja mene vodi.. Ne mogu vjerovat da jedan tim od par liječnika pobija terapiju od drugog... Uf baš sam ljuta. Da, do 1. mj ništa. Tebi držim fige za betu!!!!

----------


## Paulina28

laine baš mi je žao ! 
koji te doktor vodi?
znači kaos je nastao  :Sad:  samo nam još treba takva situacija 
da doktori pobijaju terapije jedni od drugog , kaos
baš me zanima kako će biti sa mojim postupkom

----------


## iva777

Cure, sutra vadim betu na sv.duhu, labaratorij radi do 9:00h jel tako? Kad otprilike bude nalaz gotov ? Pretpostavljam da nalaz nosim doktorici? Pokusala sam danas nekoliko puta dobit ih gore pa nikako il je zauzeto ili se ne javljaju...hvala vam..

----------


## Inesz

Beta je bila oko 13 h ( u moje vrijeme)

----------


## iva777

Hvala Inesz ☺

----------


## Krisss

> Ja sam danas ljuta na njih sve. Trebala sam ići na fet i danas 7dc dođem na uzv jer mi je tako dr rekla i eventualno da mi uvedu estrofem. Danas na uzv bila druga dr i kaže vi ste trebali bit od drugog dana ciklusa na estrofemu, nema mjesta u 12. mjesecu, pa krenite u 1. mjesecu!!!! Ko je tu lud? Zar dr koja mene vodi nema pojma? 
> Mislim da nema konkretne zamjene za njega nego kojoj dr pripadneš. Gore je sad dr Turudić. Sirovec je na GO. Ne znam ima li još tko...


Žao mi je! I potpuno razumijem ljutnju i razočaranje! Ako je već njihova pogreška onda su se mogli potruditi da te uguraju odmah idući mjesec, ali očito ih boli briga!  :Mad: 
Mene je baš strah da će sad gore nastati kaos nakon odlaska dr. Baumana! Kad sam ih zvala jučer sestra mi je rekla da me može naručiti kod dr. Turudić ili kod dr. Sirovec, pa pretpostavljam da za Baumana nema zamjene  :Sad:  
Koma! 
Odlučila sam se za dr. Sirovec jer sam kod nje mogla ranije doći na red, 4.1.2016  :Rolling Eyes:  ... 
Možda u međuvremenu ipak promijenim bolnicu  :Smile:

----------


## mmmm4

bok cure borci... :Wink: 
evo moje iskustvo sa sv duha....
znači nakon neuspiješnih 3 AIH i 2 IVF ( koji su u privatnoj klinici napravljeni) mogu reći da imam pozitivno iskustvo na sv duhu....

evo mojih pozitivnih i negativnih stavki:

- u roku 3 mjeseca sam ušla u postupak ( imala sam doduše svu dokumentaciju, samo smo spermiogram morali baš kod njih napraviti...na koji dođeš na red u roku 2-3 tjedna)
- dr Bauman koji je tada još radio ....po meni odličan, nekako smiren pozitivan, bez neke žurbe me pregledao i objesnio sve što sam pitala 
- nažalost taman kad sam ušla u postupak dr Bauman je otišao i preuzela dr Turudić, opet imam pozitivna iskustva s njom...isto sve objasni...
-čekaonica je uvijek puna cura ali za razliku od ostalih državnih klinika nekako je domaća atmosfera i čeka se na red cca 2 sata, relativno manje nego u Petrovoj...gdje sam čekala i po 4 sata....
-sestre su ok ima dana kad su nabrijane, ali većinu slučajeva sve kažu i objasne po stoti put...
-jedino što mi se nije svidilo je to što nemaju anesteziju za aspiraciju vikendom....tako da cure koje dočeka vikend ....joj ne želim ni znati....
-aspiracija je prošla ok, malo bolno ali se preživi....odmah mi je došla biologinja i sve objasnila  ...super mi je to jer u nekim privatnim klinikama taj info nisam dobila odmah....
-et je bio 3 dana vraćena 2 osmerostanična uz objašnjenej na dan vraćanja od strane biologa zašto baš taj dan...meni se biologinja jako svidjela..
-odmah nakon et se ide kući....to mi se malo nije svidilo jer me malo bolio pa sam htjela malo se odmoriti...ali ok
- eto ali na žalost 12 dn od et-a test negativan...tako da krećem u novu borbu i ostajem za sada na sv duhu....

----------


## iva777

> bok cure borci...
> evo moje iskustvo sa sv duha....
> znači nakon neuspiješnih 3 AIH i 2 IVF ( koji su u privatnoj klinici napravljeni) mogu reći da imam pozitivno iskustvo na sv duhu....
> 
> evo mojih pozitivnih i negativnih stavki:
> 
> - u roku 3 mjeseca sam ušla u postupak ( imala sam doduše svu dokumentaciju, samo smo spermiogram morali baš kod njih napraviti...na koji dođeš na red u roku 2-3 tjedna)
> - dr Bauman koji je tada još radio ....po meni odličan, nekako smiren pozitivan, bez neke žurbe me pregledao i objesnio sve što sam pitala 
> - nažalost taman kad sam ušla u postupak dr Bauman je otišao i preuzela dr Turudić, opet imam pozitivna iskustva s njom...isto sve objasni...
> ...


Mmmm4 ,zao mi je za negativan test
 :Sad:   razumijem u potpunosti kako se osjecas, ali idemo dalje moramo biti pozitivne !i  ja sam prije tjedan dana ponovno vidjela minus i veliku nulu....
Brzo sam se vratila u realnost i cekam pregled prekosutra da vidim sto i kako dalje!

bas si sve lijepo detaljno objasnila☺ 
I ja imam jako dobro iskustvo na sv.duhu , zaista dobijem odgovore na sva pitanja , biologica sve objasni , ne ceka se dugo, za pregled nisam cekala nikad duze od pol sata , a na folikulometriji sam do 8h uvijek bila gotova .
Sve super , a valjda nas budu i ++ krenuli vec jednom. :Smile:  i ja ostajem na svetom duhu( prebacila sam se sa vuka), osjecam se dobro, sve mi je nekako leglo , i sto je najvaznije pozitivna mi je atmosfera i imam povjerenja u dr, biologicu , sestre su susretljive zaista.
Nisam znla da ako punkcija pad na vikend nema anestezije... ajme prva informacija. :Sad: 
Bez obzira, ostajem gore...

----------


## mmmm4

kako je gore na vv kakve usporedbe možeš iznjeti?

----------


## iva777

Na vv mi je najvise smetalo to cekanje od 9h do 14h , uvijek sam zadnja bila na redu ,nisam mogla organizirati posao nikako zbog toga. puno veca je bila guzva , pregledi kraci, sture ili nikakve informacije..
Biologica - nisam od nje dobila nikakve informacije, glupo malo sto moras doci recimo 2 dan od punkcije da vidis kako napreduju pa ti onda kazu kad ce transfer( umjesto na sv.duhu se nazove samo)
Dr j .mi nije sjela , cak mogu reci da je imala dane da je bila i bezobrazna , nismo se kliknile.
Aspiracija je bez anestezije( iako sam ja bila iznimka pa sam dobila anesteziju - njihova sugestija). kad sam dosla vadit krv za betu , nakon 5h cekanja , dr je otvorila vrata i proderala se u punoj cekaoni: nije uspjelo beta je 0 - i zatvorila vrata ???!!
Sad sam malo iznijela subjektivno misljenje , znam da ima dosta cura koje su zadovoljne , ovo je moje iskustvo, ima toga jos ali necu zachatavati.

----------


## mmmm4

iva777, ja sam prestala sa utrićima kad sam vidjela debelim minus na testu tako da mi procuri. da li si i ti tako?
Sutra ih zovem da mi dogovore termin kod dr. Turudić da se dogovorimo za slijedeći IVF. Vjerujem da će biti tamo u 3 mj...
Možda se i susretnemo... :Wink: 
ali d,a svatko ima svoje misšljenej i dobro je da iznesemo tako da se malo dobije neki dojam....o svemu i klinikama i doktorima....

----------


## iva777

> iva777, ja sam prestala sa utrićima kad sam vidjela debelim minus na testu tako da mi procuri. da li si i ti tako?
> Sutra ih zovem da mi dogovore termin kod dr. Turudić da se dogovorimo za slijedeći IVF. Vjerujem da će biti tamo u 3 mj...
> Možda se i susretnemo...
> ali d,a svatko ima svoje misšljenej i dobro je da iznesemo tako da se malo dobije neki dojam....o svemu i klinikama i doktorima....


Nisam prestajala cekala sam betu , uvijek se drzim toga , beta je jedini pokazatelj.u ranoj trudnoci zna biti raznih krvarenja tako da ne prestajem sa terapijom do bete.i nada naravno umire zadnja.... :Smile: 
Nadam se da cemo se sresti  :Smile:  , ja sam se narucila za pregled jos prije punkcije , tako da sam u utorak gore.
Znam da ce sigurno biti min.3 mjeseca pauze , nakon stimuliranog , a mozda budem imala srece ako nije guzva da me ubaci u prirodnjak.

Javi kad te narucila da znam sto ocekivati...sretno  :Smile:

----------


## mmmm4

> Nisam prestajala cekala sam betu , uvijek se drzim toga , beta je jedini pokazatelj.u ranoj trudnoci zna biti raznih krvarenja tako da ne prestajem sa terapijom do bete.i nada naravno umire zadnja....
> Nadam se da cemo se sresti  , ja sam se narucila za pregled jos prije punkcije , tako da sam u utorak gore.
> Znam da ce sigurno biti min.3 mjeseca pauze , nakon stimuliranog , a mozda budem imala srece ako nije guzva da me ubaci u prirodnjak.
> 
> Javi kad te narucila da znam sto ocekivati...sretno


Ma od utrica mi se maternica stalno grci..tako da sam prestala nakon 13 dn od et i sad cekam da procurim...
Neznam dal pregled znaci poslije menge ili prije? Javim sto su sutra rekle seatre i kad su me narucile. 
I ja bi voljela jedan prirodnjak prije :Smile: 
Cujemo se :Kiss: *

----------


## iva777

Ja sam pocela bas krvariti 2 dana nakon bete, u utorak ce mi biti 6dc, sad neznam uopce kakva je situacijs gore, mislim da je guzva

----------


## Paulina28

Dali po novome kod prve folikumetrije trebam donjeti fotokopiju osobne 
od mene i muža?
Dali se kod prirodnog ivf dobiva štoperica?

----------


## iva777

> Dali po novome kod prve folikumetrije trebam donjeti fotokopiju osobne 
> od mene i muža?
> Dali se kod prirodnog ivf dobiva štoperica?


Ja sam kopije osobne mene i mm donijela na dan punkcije ( 10mj/2015)
Tako su mi rekli .a za stopericu neznam , mozda ce bolje znat cure koje su gore imale prirodnjak

----------


## tanatana

Kod prirodnog se dobiva štoperica.

----------


## Paulina28

Tnx na odgovoru

----------


## iva777

Pozz cure! 
Jucer sam bila na kontrolnom pregledu prvom nakon neuspjesnog postupka.dogovorili sno se da cemo odmh ovaj ciklus probat prirodni ivf.znam da su male sanse i upucena sam u postotke ali eto mozda bude srece!
Sljedeci stimulirani je u 3mj/2016
Probat cemo sa elonovom.
Ovo ce bit moj prirodni ivf , imam 2 stimulirana iza sebe , jos ne gubim nadu , promijenila sam prehranu , krenula na pilates, mm sopam sa medom, orasastim plodovima, omega 3 , multivitaminima  ...nece skodit sigurno.
Po vsim iskustvima kada se ide u prirodni odmah sljedeci ciklus nakon stimulacije koliko je optimalno da se dobije jajnih stanica? Znam da ovisi od niza faktora ( u stimulaciji sam imala 12 js- 10 mj)

----------


## Paulina28

Kada u 11 mj ideš na prirodni? 
Nas dvije smo stvarrno blizu sa terminima  postupaka i još imamo iste dijagnoze  :Smile: 
Zašto ćete probat sa elonovom? Za šta je to točno?
Na ovo pitanje ti neznam odgovoriti jer idem na prvi prirodni,
ni ja ne očekujem previše, ali su cure zatrudnile sa tim postupkom 
pa ima nade i za nas!

----------


## iva777

> Kada u 11 mj ideš na prirodni? 
> Nas dvije smo stvarrno blizu sa terminima  postupaka i još imamo iste dijagnoze 
> Zašto ćete probat sa elonovom? Za šta je to točno?
> Na ovo pitanje ti neznam odgovoriti jer idem na prvi prirodni,
> ni ja ne očekujem previše, ali su cure zatrudnile sa tim postupkom 
> pa ima nade i za nas!


Bila sam jucer na kontroli a u petak 1 folikulometrija( 9dc)
Koliko sam shvatila elonova je jedan noviji lijek koji se daje u obliku inekcije samo jednom - traje 7 dana ( znaci nema pikanja svaki dan)  , te na taj nacin nema promjene koncentraciji lijeka u krvi, te je ujednaceniji fast folikula  i vise valjanih( zrelih js)
Jesi vec krenula u prirodni?

----------


## iva777

Nisam naglasila ali jasno elonova je lijek za stimulaciju jajnika  :Smile:

----------


## Paulina28

Čekam , za vikend bi trebala dobiti , pa 
idem na folikumetriju u sljedeči petak ili onaj pon
Možda se i vidimo !!
Jel tko od cura koristio elonovu pa da nam kažu 
šta misle o tom lijeku, kako su se osječale itd....

----------


## iva777

> Čekam , za vikend bi trebala dobiti , pa 
> idem na folikumetriju u sljedeči petak ili onaj pon
> Možda se i vidimo !!
> Jel tko od cura koristio elonovu pa da nam kažu 
> šta misle o tom lijeku, kako su se osječale itd....


Eto mozda se zaista i sretnemo  :Wink:   :Smile: 
I ja bih voljela cuti malo iskustva sa ovim lijekom .

----------


## tanatana

Ja sam dobila elonvu, ali nisam baš najsretniji izbor za to kako bi većina reagirala na nju. Uspjela sam dobiti na kraju samo jedan folikul od početna 4 koja su počela rasti. Tj. jedan veliki folikul i jedan jedva dovoljan za punkciju, ali moj AMH je jako niski. Ali to je prvi ciklus u kojem sam dobila embrio. Elonva djeluje na način da odmah daje veliki početni FSH nivo i s tim imobilizira najviše moguće folikula. Djeluje 7 dana i postupno joj se djelovanje smanjuje i od 8. dana primate do željene veličine folikula drugi lijek. Evo slike koju sam sad uspjela naći na netu razliku u djelovanju elonve i npr. gonala.

http://www.google.at/imgres?imgurl=x...BVAQMwguKBEwEQ

Elonva je mislim i najskuplji protokol koji možete dobiti. A vjerujem da neće svi reagirati jednako na nju. Sjećam se da sam čitala u nekim starijim temama da su se neke žene požalile da su s elonvom imale neravnomjeran rast folikula. Ali to može biti slučaj i s gonalima. Uglavnom, ja bih ju isprobala bar jednom ako imate problema s dobivanjem dovoljnog broja janih stanica za ivf.

----------


## zongoloni

@iva777, ja sam trebala ići na prirodni IVF nakon stimuliranog prošle godine, bila su dva folikula, ali nažalost nije bilo embriologice taj dan i sve je moralo završiti sa AIH-om. Nažalost nisam ti mjerilo jer sam ja sa full stimulacijom imala samo 1js, ali znam da mi je dr Bauman rekao da obavezno hvatam prirodni postupak nakon stimuliranog jer često bude više od jednog folikula. Sretno

----------


## iva777

> @iva777, ja sam trebala ići na prirodni IVF nakon stimuliranog prošle godine, bila su dva folikula, ali nažalost nije bilo embriologice taj dan i sve je moralo završiti sa AIH-om. Nažalost nisam ti mjerilo jer sam ja sa full stimulacijom imala samo 1js, ali znam da mi je dr Bauman rekao da obavezno hvatam prirodni postupak nakon stimuliranog jer često bude više od jednog folikula. Sretno


Hvala ti na podijeljenom iskustvu, evo ja cu pokusati , nadam se da ce embriologica meni biti taj dan , koja je to lutrija. :Sad: 
I meni je dr.Turudic rekla da idemo odmah sad u prirodni da bi moglo bit vise od jedne js jer je tijelo jos nafilano hormonima.sad je samo pitanje hoce li uspjeti uhvatiti js i hoce li biti embriologica ... zaista na premalo stvari mozemo utjecati, zato je vazno zaista ostati realan .

----------


## iva777

> Ja sam dobila elonvu, ali nisam baš najsretniji izbor za to kako bi većina reagirala na nju. Uspjela sam dobiti na kraju samo jedan folikul od početna 4 koja su počela rasti. Tj. jedan veliki folikul i jedan jedva dovoljan za punkciju, ali moj AMH je jako niski. Ali to je prvi ciklus u kojem sam dobila embrio. Elonva djeluje na način da odmah daje veliki početni FSH nivo i s tim imobilizira najviše moguće folikula. Djeluje 7 dana i postupno joj se djelovanje smanjuje i od 8. dana primate do željene veličine folikula drugi lijek. Evo slike koju sam sad uspjela naći na netu razliku u djelovanju elonve i npr. gonala.
> 
> http://www.google.at/imgres?imgurl=x...BVAQMwguKBEwEQ
> 
> Elonva je mislim i najskuplji protokol koji možete dobiti. A vjerujem da neće svi reagirati jednako na nju. Sjećam se da sam čitala u nekim starijim temama da su se neke žene požalile da su s elonvom imale neravnomjeran rast folikula. Ali to može biti slučaj i s gonalima. Uglavnom, ja bih ju isprobala bar jednom ako imate problema s dobivanjem dovoljnog broja janih stanica za ivf.


Je u pravu si to je jedan od najskupljig lijekova, neka me ispravi tko vise zna ali procitala sam na vise mjesta da je 4700kn ( neznam jel to ona od 100 ili 150- a 100 daju za manje od 60kg i do 35 g a 150 za vise od 60kg i veise od 35 g)
Vidim da nema puno cura koje su koristile elonovu, evo nadam se da ce na mene dobro djelovati iako dobijem solidan br.js sa menopurima i puregonom.

----------


## zongoloni

@Iva777, nemoj se brinuti, embriologica nije došla u našem slučaju jer je imala prometnu nesreću. To je jednostavno bila zla sreća taj dan, da sam bila na stimuliranom postpuku mislim da bih plakala od jada. Trenutno ih ima gore toliko da jedva stanu u ordinaciju za postpuke  :Smile:  

I evo za utjehu, meni su uhvatili jajnu stanicu u normalnom prirodnom ciklusu iz jednog folikula i danas sam imala transfer. Štoviše, ja imam jako loše jajne rezrve a svaka punkcija je rezultirala barem jednom js. Tako da samo pozitivno!

----------


## Vanilla

Pozdrav,

koliko čujem nije došao nitko novi na mjesto dr. Baumana??
Meni je on stvarno bio odličan liječnik, strpljiv, pedantan i ljubazan, uopće ne znam kome bih sad otišla...

----------


## iva777

> @Iva777, nemoj se brinuti, embriologica nije došla u našem slučaju jer je imala prometnu nesreću. To je jednostavno bila zla sreća taj dan, da sam bila na stimuliranom postpuku mislim da bih plakala od jada. Trenutno ih ima gore toliko da jedva stanu u ordinaciju za postpuke  
> 
> I evo za utjehu, meni su uhvatili jajnu stanicu u normalnom prirodnom ciklusu iz jednog folikula i danas sam imala transfer. Štoviše, ja imam jako loše jajne rezrve a svaka punkcija je rezultirala barem jednom js. Tako da samo pozitivno!


Bravo za jajnu stanicu, transfer i drzim fige da se primi ! To je odlucna vijest. :Smile: 
evo ja sam jucer na folikulometriji 12dc , kaze dr.da se sporo razvija na jednom jajniku folukul 6.8mm a na drugom 13mm, al meni je ovulacija uvijek negdje 17 ili 18dc pa zato valjda sutra sam opet gore ,15dc racunam ako bude sve ok petak ili sub punkcija .

----------


## iva777

> Pozdrav,
> 
> koliko čujem nije došao nitko novi na mjesto dr. Baumana??
> Meni je on stvarno bio odličan liječnik, strpljiv, pedantan i ljubazan, uopće ne znam kome bih sad otišla...


Vanilla nema jos novog lijecnika , trenutno sam svaki drugi dan gore i vidim dosta je veca guzva nego inace .
Sad je gore dr.Turudic i dr.Sirovec , obadvije budu na folikulometrijama.ja sam kod dr.Turudic i dosta sam zadovoljna.sretno!

----------


## Paulina28

iva777 ti si već blizu punkcije!! brzo mi je to prošlo
kada ideš na punkciju?
Jel je gužva za folikumetriju?

----------


## iva777

> iva777 ti si već blizu punkcije!! brzo mi je to prošlo
> kada ideš na punkciju?
> Jel je gužva za folikumetriju?


Paulina, oko 15 -20 cura je na folikulometriji.bila sam danas 14dc , folikuli su jako mali , nije se nista promijenilo od 12dc , tako da od ovog postupka nista, ne razvijaju se .jos sam dobila gripu tako da sam koma , mozda i bolje da se odmorim.
U 1 mjesecu cemo pokusati ponovno u prirodni.kakva je situacija kod tebe?
U kojoj si fazi?
Ipak ispravak mog gore posta .dr.Turudic je sama tako mi je rekla danas , jedna je dr.na porodiljni otisla tako da gore nije bas bajna situacija.

----------


## Paulina28

Joj uopće se ne veselim ići sada na prirodni ivf zbog
gužve i sigurno su svi pod stresom, nervozni i bit će čekanja i čekanja
u pon mi je prva folikumetrija 8 dn, ne dajem puno nade u postupak !

ti brzo ozdravi i psihički se odmori i  do 1 mj
ja sam početkom drugog na ivf

žao mi je šta ti nije uspio ovaj postupak

----------


## iva777

> Joj uopće se ne veselim ići sada na prirodni ivf zbog
> gužve i sigurno su svi pod stresom, nervozni i bit će čekanja i čekanja
> u pon mi je prva folikumetrija 8 dn, ne dajem puno nade u postupak !
> 
> ti brzo ozdravi i psihički se odmori i  do 1 mj
> ja sam početkom drugog na ivf
> 
> žao mi je šta ti nije uspio ovaj postupak


Hvala ti Paulina :Smile:  
Nemogu reci da bude cekanja al moj savjet dodji oko 7h vec ( tad vec ima oko 10 ak  cura) po 2 ulaze unutra ide to brzo ali vecinom oko 8h dr.ode na sastanak pa je nema nekad pol sata nekad sat .za to bolje sto ranije doci.
Sretno ti od srca i javljaj nam se !  :Shock: 
Nisam primjetila neku nervozu ali da je dr. opterecena sigurno je .

----------


## Krisss

> Paulina, oko 15 -20 cura je na folikulometriji.bila sam danas 14dc , folikuli su jako mali , nije se nista promijenilo od 12dc , tako da od ovog postupka nista, ne razvijaju se .jos sam dobila gripu tako da sam koma , mozda i bolje da se odmorim.
> U 1 mjesecu cemo pokusati ponovno u prirodni.kakva je situacija kod tebe?
> U kojoj si fazi?
> Ipak ispravak mog gore posta .dr.Turudic je sama tako mi je rekla danas , jedna je dr.na porodiljni otisla tako da gore nije bas bajna situacija.


Iva777 žao mi je što ovaj mjesec ne ide kako si planirala  :Sad:  
Koliko znam u siječnju se vraća i dr. Sirovec (navodno je na krstarenju,  :Smile:  možda je samo trač), pa će valjda biti bolje što se tiče gužve...
Cure svima puuuno sreće!

----------


## Kadauna

> Paulina, oko 15 -20 cura je na folikulometriji.bila sam danas 14dc , folikuli su jako mali , nije se nista promijenilo od 12dc , tako da od ovog postupka nista, ne razvijaju se .jos sam dobila gripu tako da sam koma , mozda i bolje da se odmorim.
> U 1 mjesecu cemo pokusati ponovno u prirodni.kakva je situacija kod tebe?
> U kojoj si fazi?
> Ipak ispravak mog gore posta .dr.Turudic je sama tako mi je rekla danas , jedna je dr.na porodiljni otisla tako da gore nije bas bajna situacija.


kakvi su prirodnjaci gore na S. Duhu? bez klomifena? sasvim prirodno?

----------


## iva777

Ja sam bila potpuno prirodno bez klomifena. Samo mi je rekla da dobijem stopericu, ali vjerujem da je to individualno.bile su gore jos 2 cure za obje znam da su isto bez klomifena.

----------


## iva777

> Iva777 žao mi je što ovaj mjesec ne ide kako si planirala  
> Koliko znam u siječnju se vraća i dr. Sirovec (navodno je na krstarenju,  možda je samo trač), pa će valjda biti bolje što se tiče gužve...
> Cure svima puuuno sreće!


Da , nazalost ne ide , ali sta je tu je sad se bar mogu poslu posvetiti potpuno jer sam ipak zadnja 2 mjeseca bila skoncentrirana na postupke.tako da taman nakon nove godine ponovno krecem u prirodni i kratim vrijeme do 3mj kad cu ponovno u stimulirani.
Nadam se da ce se do tad vratit i druga doktorica... sretno curke!  :Shock:

----------


## Paulina28

Hvala ti Iva , javit ću kako je prošlo !!
Ti sada odmaraj i uživaj preko blagdana da budeš spremna za 
nove pobjede  :Smile:

----------


## brar

Cure bok. Ja sam ovdje nova. 04.01.'16. narucena sam kod dr. Sirovec. Imam 40 godina i uzasno se bojim svega s obzirom na godine. Podnijeli smo i zahtjev za usvajanje, ali u ovoj zemlji ta djecica nisu vazna (druga je to tema). Zato krecemo u novu borbu pa sto nam Bog da prije... Vi sve baratate terminima, ja pojma nemam sto me ceka na tom prvom sastanku... Nadam se da cete mi biti podrska

----------


## laine

Brar dobrodošla, nažalost, na ovoj temi. Ne brini i ti češ barat terminima kroz mjesec dva. Ja sam kod iste dr i mogu reći da je jako draga i da ne brineš. Jedino što ne znam trenutno situaciju, cure pričaju da je gužva od kako je dr Bauman otišao. Na prvom sastanku možeš očekivat da će tebe i muža poslat radit nalaze koji su vam potrebni. Nakon što to napravite  ponovo češ ići kod nje i dobit upute što, kako i kada na postupak. Od mog prvog posjeta njoj do prvog postupka je prošlo 3 mjeseca i ne bi ni toliko da nisam morala regulirat cilkus 1 mjesec s antibaby. Eto ukratko, što te još zanima pitaj. Sretno!!!

----------


## Paulina28

brar dobrodošla, ja sam trenutno na postupku pa kada budeš
imala nekih pitanja ,slobodno pitaj pomoći ćemo ti!
Meni su cure puno pomogle na ovom forumu , tako  ćemo i tebi  :Smile: 
Nije baš tolika gužva , jedino kada imaju sastanke (kada si na folikumetriji ) 
duže čekaš ali ništa strašno! 
Uglavnom sretno

----------


## Paulina28

Cure,
 koliko vremenski prije punkcije 
ste popile ketonal i normabel?

----------


## zongoloni

Samo da obavijestim one koje zanima da je situacija trenutno u bolnici u redu, danas nije bila gužva u čekaonici i dr. Sirovec se vratila. 

@Paulina, ja ketonal/normabel uvijek popijem prije nego krenem od kuce (cca 7:30) što je sat - sat i pol prije punkcije. Sretno

----------


## Paulina28

Hvala zongoloni , i tebi sretno

----------


## brar

> Brar dobrodošla, nažalost, na ovoj temi. Ne brini i ti češ barat terminima kroz mjesec dva. Ja sam kod iste dr i mogu reći da je jako draga i da ne brineš. Jedino što ne znam trenutno situaciju, cure pričaju da je gužva od kako je dr Bauman otišao. Na prvom sastanku možeš očekivat da će tebe i muža poslat radit nalaze koji su vam potrebni. Nakon što to napravite  ponovo češ ići kod nje i dobit upute što, kako i kada na postupak. Od mog prvog posjeta njoj do prvog postupka je prošlo 3 mjeseca i ne bi ni toliko da nisam morala regulirat cilkus 1 mjesec s antibaby. Eto ukratko, što te još zanima pitaj. Sretno!!!


Baš mi je drago da si i ti kod dr. Sirovec. Ja sam dr. Baumana uspjela uhvatiti privatno i to valjda 2 dana prije njegovog odlaska, pa mi je rekao koji su mi svi nalazi potrebni, čisto da ne gubimo vrijeme. Mene je strah zbog godina da se nešto ne iskomplicira...lako mi je i za bol i sve, samo da dobijemo zdravu bebu. Evo , ništa drugo... Strah je vrag...  :Sad:

----------


## Paulina28

Prošao je još jedan postupak bezupješno  :Sad:  
Bila sam na ivf prirodni , 8 st embrij vraćen ,
i ponovo beta 0!!

----------


## zongoloni

Paulina28, zao mi je, suosjecam s tobom  :Sad:  

Znam kako se osjecas, koliko god smo svi svjesni stastitike oko prirodnih pokusaja, znam da je tesko izbjeci razocaranje nakon uspjesnog transfera. 

Mi smo se odlucili na jos jedan dugi protokol sa suspresijom Decapeptylima, sada cekam 15.1. za kontrolu i podizanje ljekova. Novi nalazi hormona su najbolji do sada (osim Estradiola sto je bilo ocekivano), tako da idemo pokusati jos jednom uhvatiti vise od jedne js. Svjesna sam rizika, ali ostalo mi je tih 2 pokusaja za isprobati (a i uputnice mi vrijede do 7-mog mj), pa idemo probati.

----------


## iva777

> Prošao je još jedan postupak bezupješno  
> Bila sam na ivf prirodni , 8 st embrij vraćen ,
> i ponovo beta 0!!


Draga Paulina jako mi je zao  :Sad: , razumijem te u potpunosti, oporavi nam se brzo! : grlim : love

----------


## Krisss

Paulina28 žao mi je! Želim ti što brži oporavak, a onda samo hrabro dalje  :Smile:  
A evo da podijelim svoje novosti...
Danas sam bila na SD, naručena kod dr. Sirovec. Ali ona je na bolovanju  :Sad:  
Primila me dr. Tikvica Luetić i dogovorila prirodni IVF za sljedeći ciklus, krajem siječnja, a stimulirani u travnju...
Pitala sam hoće li me sad voditi ona ili dr. Sirovec, a odgovor je da ne zna kada će se dr. Sirovec vratiti i što će biti kad se vrati, ali da će ona zapamtiti moje prezime i pokušati pratiti kad sam u postupku, barem ovom prirodnom...
Uglavnom, ima li netko iskustva s ovom doktoricom?

----------


## Paulina28

Hvala curke, dobro sam ja , krećem dalje
počela sam vaditi nove nalaze i sa njima se naručujem na novi postupak!
nadam se da će me staviti početkom drugog mjeseca na blagi ivf , skužila sam 
da će biti gužva !
Iva kada ti ideš ponovo?
zongoloni držim ti fige da postupsk super prođe  :Smile: 

Krisss ja nisam čula za tu doktoricu pa ti nemogu pomoći!

----------


## iva777

> Hvala curke, dobro sam ja , krećem dalje
> počela sam vaditi nove nalaze i sa njima se naručujem na novi postupak!
> nadam se da će me staviti početkom drugog mjeseca na blagi ivf , skužila sam 
> da će biti gužva !
> Iva kada ti ideš ponovo?
> zongoloni držim ti fige da postupsk super prođe 
> 
> Krisss ja nisam čula za tu doktoricu pa ti nemogu pomoći!


Bravo Paulina za stav, nema druge nego idemo dalje!  :Smile: 
Ja cekam m da dodje krajem mjeseca pa krecem u prirodni ponovno , a zapisana sam za 3mj za stimulirani.
Vidim ti si dobila u prirodnom 1js? I oplodila se , i to je dobar korak kad znamo kolikoa je uspjesnost sa prirodnim postupcima.nadam se i ja toj jednoj  :Smile:

----------


## brar

Ja sam bila jučer na dogovoru. Dr. Sirovec je bolesna (vidim, već je bila...šta joj je? da nije žena trudna') i primila me druga doktorica. Ne znam da li umišljam, ali meni tu fali topline i razumijevanja. Ja ne znam ništa o umjetnoj oplodnji, samo znam da imam problem i 40 godina. Zato sam došla tamo, da mi pomognu i da me upute. Umjesto toga, dobila sam pitanje "Što ste čekali do sada?!" Gle, čekala sam da se desi samo od sebe..pokopala sam tatu, pa mamu, čekala sam da dođem sebi...čekala sam da me prestanu zlostavljati na poslu...ma,...  :Sad: 
Ugl., idem na jaku stimulaciju u 3. mj. Istina je da se grozim lijekova, molim vas recite mi kakve ste nuspojave imale od JAKE stimulacije i što je štoperica? Kakav je to lijek? Uh...baš sam nikakva...

----------


## zongoloni

brar zao mi je sto moras prolaziti realnost naseg zdravstvenog sustava. Nazalost, jako malo doktora je 100% profesionalno i uz to srdacno i puno razumijevanja. S jedne strane pokusavam se staviti u njihove cipele i znam da oni isto tako moraju podnositi svakakve price, a na kraju su samo ljudi, tako da nazalost mozes ocekivati i dobrih i losih dana. Probaj si to ne uzimati k srcu, znam da je tesko, ja se isto s vremena na vrijeme isplacem kada dozivim neku novu grubost, ali onda se sjetim da je to samo kap u moru koju covjek mora izdrzati ako se želi boriti za bilo što u životu. I ne moras se nikome od njih opravdavati, to je tvoj zivot i svatko od nas najbolje zna u kojoj je situaciji i cak ako si je na kraju i "sam kriv", sam snosi najgoru "kaznu".

Svaki od doktora ima i dobre i lose dane, bitno je ti sama znas zasto ides k njima i trazis samo profesionalnost, makar sto se i toga tice preporucam ti da sama detaljno proucis svoju dijagnozu i moguce postupke, jer situacija je takva da niti jedan doktor ne prati pojedinacne slucajeve i jako malo korisnih informacija ces saznati tijekom postupka vec se ocekuje da sam znas i lijekove i nuspojave. 

Lijekova se ne moras groziti, nisu bezazleni, bitno je samo da si svega svjesna. Svatko reagira drugacije na pojedini lijek, tako da svakako prati simptome. Ja osobno sam imala mucnine, odbojnost prema vecini hrane, migrene i promjene raspolozenja za vrijeme terapije decapeptylom(suspresija rada jajnika) i menopurom (FSH and LH activity). 

Štoperica se daje za poticanje sazrijevanja folikula.

Preporučam ti da pročitaš ovaj dio foruma za pomoć oko pojmova: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/3200-Po...orisni-linkovi

I želim ti svu sreću da uspije.

----------


## iva777

> Ja sam bila jučer na dogovoru. Dr. Sirovec je bolesna (vidim, već je bila...šta joj je? da nije žena trudna') i primila me druga doktorica. Ne znam da li umišljam, ali meni tu fali topline i razumijevanja. Ja ne znam ništa o umjetnoj oplodnji, samo znam da imam problem i 40 godina. Zato sam došla tamo, da mi pomognu i da me upute. Umjesto toga, dobila sam pitanje "Što ste čekali do sada?!" Gle, čekala sam da se desi samo od sebe..pokopala sam tatu, pa mamu, čekala sam da dođem sebi...čekala sam da me prestanu zlostavljati na poslu...ma,... 
> Ugl., idem na jaku stimulaciju u 3. mj. Istina je da se grozim lijekova, molim vas recite mi kakve ste nuspojave imale od JAKE stimulacije i što je štoperica? Kakav je to lijek? Uh...baš sam nikakva...


Brar, razumijem te u potpunosti i ja sam na pocetku ocekivala vecu angaziranost doktora , ali nazalost nije uvijek tako.brzo sam shvazila da se o svemu sama moram informirati( upravo tu na forumu sam saznala najveci dio informacija) i slazem se da bi doktori trebali biti posveceniji jer smo svi razliciti slucaj i potreban je individulaniji pristup.ali s obzirom da nas ima jako puno nazalost tesko da nam mogu pristupiti na taj nacin tako da je puno toga na nama samima.
Sto se tice lijekova nemoj se bojati vrlo brzo ces vidjeti da nije tako strasno ( kazem ja ja sam se grozila i igli i doktora  :Shock: ) jednostavno postane dio rutine i sada pristupam svemu puno hrabrije. I ja sam u 3 mj na punoj stimulaciji , zelim ti od srca puno srece . :Shock: 
Slobodno pitaj sta god te zanima tu su cure zaista divne i pomoci cemo ti :D

----------


## evella

Brar, potpuno te razumijem i odmah ti mogu reći da će biti dana kada ih sve na odjelu želiš ispljuskati a biti će i onih dana kada ćeš ih htjeti izljubiti.. Ja sam osobno imala više ovih loših dana od kad je dr.Sirovec otišla na bolovanje/godišnji (više neznam ni sama gdje je :/ ) Što se tiče lijekova nemoj se bojati, jedino pripazi na hiperstimulaciju.. Nakon štoperice (inekcije koja će potaknuti pucanje folikula)  ako osjetiš bilo kakvu bol u predjelu jajnika pa i višlje nemoj biti poput mene i smatrati to normalnim nego otiđi na hitnu.. 
Ja sam imala jedan neuspješan AIH i jedan neuspješan stimulirani Ivf, idem u ponedjeljak na kontrolu i razgovor pa ćemo vidjeti šta ćemo dalje.. A vidim da je sada i gužva neka,s obzirom da kada sam ja krenula nije se tako dugo čekalo na stimulirani. Uglavnom, naručena sam kod dr.Sirovec i stvarno za nju imam riječi hvale.. Ali ovo me sada dosta ljuti, već razmišljam što će i tko biti u ponedjeljak.. 
Nadam se samo da ću brzo uči u postupak s obzirom da smo ja i mm odlučili da neću raditi zbog mpo-a, a ovo sjedenje kod kuće me ubija!

----------


## Paulina28

> Bravo Paulina za stav, nema druge nego idemo dalje! 
> Ja cekam m da dodje krajem mjeseca pa krecem u prirodni ponovno , a zapisana sam za 3mj za stimulirani.
> Vidim ti si dobila u prirodnom 1js? I oplodila se , i to je dobar korak kad znamo kolikoa je uspjesnost sa prirodnim postupcima.nadam se i ja toj jednoj


A moramo se boriti  :Smile: 
u 3 mj ideš na stimulativni, zar nema mjesta ili si tako željela?
čini mi se da je gužva, ja bi na stimulativni početkom 2 ali sumljam da ce me ubaciti ,
pa neznam šta ću !
da , znam da je uspješnost mala ali eto dobila sam 1 oplođenu stanicu prirodnim putem, 
pa sada me muči zašto se ne prima i tako....
nebrini, dobit ćeš i ti  :Smile:

----------


## Paulina28

> Ja sam bila jučer na dogovoru. Dr. Sirovec je bolesna (vidim, već je bila...šta joj je? da nije žena trudna') i primila me druga doktorica. Ne znam da li umišljam, ali meni tu fali topline i razumijevanja. Ja ne znam ništa o umjetnoj oplodnji, samo znam da imam problem i 40 godina. Zato sam došla tamo, da mi pomognu i da me upute. Umjesto toga, dobila sam pitanje "Što ste čekali do sada?!" Gle, čekala sam da se desi samo od sebe..pokopala sam tatu, pa mamu, čekala sam da dođem sebi...čekala sam da me prestanu zlostavljati na poslu...ma,... 
> Ugl., idem na jaku stimulaciju u 3. mj. Istina je da se grozim lijekova, molim vas recite mi kakve ste nuspojave imale od JAKE stimulacije i što je štoperica? Kakav je to lijek? Uh...baš sam nikakva...


Draga brar , probaj biti hrabra i pozitivna  :Smile: 
znam da zvuči glupo ali jedino tako možeš gurati
sa lijekovima bit će sve ok  :Smile: 
ako imaš bilo kakvih pitanja ,pitaj..
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## brar

> Brar, potpuno te razumijem i odmah ti mogu reći da će biti dana kada ih sve na odjelu želiš ispljuskati a biti će i onih dana kada ćeš ih htjeti izljubiti.. Ja sam osobno imala više ovih loših dana od kad je dr.Sirovec otišla na bolovanje/godišnji (više neznam ni sama gdje je :/ ) Što se tiče lijekova nemoj se bojati, jedino pripazi na hiperstimulaciju.. Nakon štoperice (inekcije koja će potaknuti pucanje folikula)  ako osjetiš bilo kakvu bol u predjelu jajnika pa i višlje nemoj biti poput mene i smatrati to normalnim nego otiđi na hitnu.. 
> Ja sam imala jedan neuspješan AIH i jedan neuspješan stimulirani Ivf, idem u ponedjeljak na kontrolu i razgovor pa ćemo vidjeti šta ćemo dalje.. A vidim da je sada i gužva neka,s obzirom da kada sam ja krenula nije se tako dugo čekalo na stimulirani. Uglavnom, naručena sam kod dr.Sirovec i stvarno za nju imam riječi hvale.. Ali ovo me sada dosta ljuti, već razmišljam što će i tko biti u ponedjeljak.. 
> Nadam se samo da ću brzo uči u postupak s obzirom da smo ja i mm odlučili da neću raditi zbog mpo-a, a ovo sjedenje kod kuće me ubija!


Hitna???!!!  :Shock: 
Što ti se desilo? Zašto?!

----------


## evella

> Hitna???!!! 
> Što ti se desilo? Zašto?!



http://www.roda.hr/article/read/kako...m-jajnika-ohss
Mene je natjerala bol.. Nisam uopce znala za hiperstimulaciju ,pa sam bol smatrala "normalnim" (a inace imam visok prag boli).. Uglavnom grozno iskustvo..
Jel mozda netko od cura zna kakva je situcija gore? 
Paulina28 i ja sam se isto nadala da cu uci u postupak u 2mj ali sve mi se cini da necemo..

----------


## evella

Da obavijestim curke koje će ići ovih dana možda na kontrolu /dogovor za mpo.. Bila je malo gužva, čekala sam dva i pol sata, bila sam naručena kod dr.Sirovec ali nje naravno nema. Primila me dr.Turudić, i ugodno sam iznenađena s obzirom da mi nije prvi put ostavila dobar dojam.. Dogovorili smo da u 2 mjesecu uđem u postupak. Nisam imala nalaz od AMH pa sam sada to morala hitno obavljati privatno kako bi joj to mogla odnijeti idući tjedan.. Eto ukratko.. Sretno svim curama!

----------


## iva777

> Da obavijestim curke koje će ići ovih dana možda na kontrolu /dogovor za mpo.. Bila je malo gužva, čekala sam dva i pol sata, bila sam naručena kod dr.Sirovec ali nje naravno nema. Primila me dr.Turudić, i ugodno sam iznenađena s obzirom da mi nije prvi put ostavila dobar dojam.. Dogovorili smo da u 2 mjesecu uđem u postupak. Nisam imala nalaz od AMH pa sam sada to morala hitno obavljati privatno kako bi joj to mogla odnijeti idući tjedan.. Eto ukratko.. Sretno svim curama!


Hvala evella na informacijama.krajem mjeseca krecem u prirodnjak .i ja sam kod dr.Turudic !
Sretno!!

----------


## evella

Dobila sam nalaz od AMH - 10,04 pmol/l 
Imam 25g, jel to prenisko??  Šta to uopće znači?  Pokušavam naći po internetu ali negdje piše da je normalan a negdje nizak amh.. Sad sam zbunjena  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

AMH je hormon kojeg luče preantralni i antalnim folikuli u jajnicima.
Broj tih folikula korelira s visinom vrijednosti AMH. 

Smanjen AMH znači smanjenje rezerve jajnih stanica u jajnicima.

10 pmol / L je niska vrijednost za ženu od 25 godina.

Ali 25 godina je dobra startna pozicija za ivf. Sretno!

----------


## evella

Nemogu vjerovat, dali možda postoji razlog zašto je amh manji nego što bi trebao biti i dali se to može popraviti s nečim? Baš se nisam tome nadala..  :Sad:

----------


## laine

Evella ne postoji način popravit AMH. Meni su to objasnili ovako: svaka žena kad se rodi ima određen broj jajnih stanica koji će kroz život izbacit. Amh je pokazatelj. Osobno znam žene koje su ostale putem ivf trudne s AMH manjim od 5. Nemoj se brinut. I bolje da si sada saznala, a ne sa 35 da češ uskoro u menopauzu. Cure kojima se to dogodilo kažu da bi dale sve da im je netko rekao da izvade AMH dok su još stigle reagirat. Ja svoj ne mogu izmjerit zbog PCOS, uvijek je povećan (48).Uglavnom ne brini ništa, nisi beznadan slućaj ili išta takvoga. Sretno!

----------


## evella

> Evella ne postoji način popravit AMH. Meni su to objasnili ovako: svaka žena kad se rodi ima određen broj jajnih stanica koji će kroz život izbacit. Amh je pokazatelj. Osobno znam žene koje su ostale putem ivf trudne s AMH manjim od 5. Nemoj se brinut. I bolje da si sada saznala, a ne sa 35 da češ uskoro u menopauzu. Cure kojima se to dogodilo kažu da bi dale sve da im je netko rekao da izvade AMH dok su još stigle reagirat. Ja svoj ne mogu izmjerit zbog PCOS, uvijek je povećan (48).Uglavnom ne brini ništa, nisi beznadan slućaj ili išta takvoga. Sretno!


Hvala ti na objasnjenju.. Ako sam dobro shvatila to ne znaci kvaliteta jajnih stanica vec kvantiteta? Sto znaci da svejedno postoji mogucnost za tudnocom ali slabija? Joj, bas se to spojilo sa muzevim spermiogramom! Pa me zato to najvise i brine , uz moj nizak amh i muzev spermiogram- nekako ne razmisljam pozitivno. Tek sljedeci tjedan nosim nalaz dr, bas me zanima sta ce mi reci i kakvu stimulaciju ce mi dati.. Ako nista drugo, sad mi je jasno zasto sam u proslom postupku imala samo 4js od kojih se samo jedna oplodila..   :Sad:  Neznam jel ima tema o tome pa da se prebacim, pokusala sam traziti ali nisam nista nasla..

----------


## laine

Mislim da nema posebna tema, nisam sigurna. Ne bediraj se. I ja sam od 4 js dobila 1 embrij, drugi put od 12 js samo 2 blastice. I ne prima se  :Sad:  al ne treba gubit nadu! I ja sam kao ti gledala svaki nalaz i brinula, al ako išta skužila sam da i sa dobrim nalazima nije sve tako jednostavno. Ivf je kao loto! Probaj se što manje sekirat. Dr će znat šta i kako! A što se tiće spermiograma, koliko puta ga je radio? MM je radio više puta i ide mu iz krajnosti u krajnost, nekad fenomenalan, a nekad grozota... Kod njih je to teško odredit. Bitno da ima išta!

----------


## evella

> Mislim da nema posebna tema, nisam sigurna. Ne bediraj se. I ja sam od 4 js dobila 1 embrij, drugi put od 12 js samo 2 blastice. I ne prima se  al ne treba gubit nadu! I ja sam kao ti gledala svaki nalaz i brinula, al ako išta skužila sam da i sa dobrim nalazima nije sve tako jednostavno. Ivf je kao loto! Probaj se što manje sekirat. Dr će znat šta i kako! A što se tiće spermiograma, koliko puta ga je radio? MM je radio više puta i ide mu iz krajnosti u krajnost, nekad fenomenalan, a nekad grozota... Kod njih je to teško odredit. Bitno da ima išta!


Više puta je radio spermiogram, prvi mu je bio relativno dobar. Ostali su lošiji, dr kaže da to nije jako loš spermiogram (oligozoospermija) ali ko će ga znati.. 
Koliko puta po zakonu imam pravo na mpo preko hzzo? Sve se pitam kako ćemo kasnije kad ispucam sve prilike, kako plaćati privatno postupke..

----------


## laine

Znači imaš pravo na 4 puta stmulirane cikluse i 2 puta prirodni ciklus. Svaki smrznuti i njegovo vračanje se broji pod postupak kad su vađene jajne stanice. Meni je nakon 2 puta već svega dosta... Ne znam bil imala snage nakon tih 6 ići dalje... Nadam se da nam neće trebati toliko....

----------


## evella

> Znači imaš pravo na 4 puta stmulirane cikluse i 2 puta prirodni ciklus. Svaki smrznuti i njegovo vračanje se broji pod postupak kad su vađene jajne stanice. Meni je nakon 2 puta već svega dosta... Ne znam bil imala snage nakon tih 6 ići dalje... Nadam se da nam neće trebati toliko....


Upravo se to i ja pitam.. Ja sam imala jedan AIH (polustimulirani) i jedan stimulirani IVF.. Problem je sto sam se ja vec pocela pitati kako dalje, nekako vec racunam da ova dva puta nece uspjeti.. Ubijaju me te brojke!

----------


## Inesz

Evella, 
imala si tri spontane trudnoće koje su završile 6. tjednu?  Jeste li ti i TM radili kariograme?

----------


## evella

> Evella, 
> imala si tri spontane trudnoće koje su završile 6. tjednu?  Jeste li ti i TM radili kariograme?


Jesmo, svi moji nalazi su uredi osim AMH i muzevog spermiograma..

----------


## laine

One brojke su se odnosile na ivf... Još imaš i 4 aih pravo. Tako da ti ostaje 3 ivf stimulirana i 2 prirodna.

----------


## evella

> One brojke su se odnosile na ivf... Još imaš i 4 aih pravo. Tako da ti ostaje 3 ivf stimulirana i 2 prirodna.


Znaci imam pravo na 4 stimulirana IVF-a, 4 AIH-a i 2 prirodna? Ne racunajuci moje postupke, naravno..

----------


## laine

Tako je! Samo ne znam kolko se isplati vračat na aih nakon ivf! I ova 2 u prirodnom imaš pravo na npr. klomifene tako da nije skroz uzaludno! Jer ja sam se pitala što ću u prirodnom kad ne ovuliram, pa su rekli da daju klomifene ili femaru.

----------


## evella

Uh, pa to je više nego sam ja cijelo vrijeme mislila  :Smile:  Sad si mi popravila raspoloženje  :Wink:

----------


## brar

Cure, je li prije postupka ijedn od vas pila vrkutu? Ili bilo kakav prirodni čaj? Možda nešto ayruvedsko tipa Shatavari? Ja ću sasvim sigurno krenuti s tim, pa me zanima ako ima neka od vas da podijelimo iskustva.

----------


## laine

Ja sam pila macu i vrkutu... Ali radije nemoj pit te čajeve i primat lijekove. Nije svaki čaj za tu kombinaciju. Meni čajevi nisu ništa pomogli, ali sigurno neće odmoći.

----------


## Paulina28

Curke evo ja idem u 2 mj na blagi IVF  :Smile: 
Želim svima koje idu na postupak 
puno sreće i velike bete  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Paulina, sretno!
Kakvu blagu stimulaciju ćeš imati?

----------


## Paulina28

Tnx, da blaga stimulacija

----------


## Inesz

Što za blagu stimulaciju?  Klomifen,  Femara?

----------


## evella

I ja sam isto u drugom mjesecu, još neznam kakvu ću stimulaciju dobiti ali to ću saznati idući tjedan.. Kod koje doktorice ideš? Kakva je situacija gore i dali se vratila Dr.Sirovec? Puno sreće ti želim i da ovaj postupak bude uspješan!   :Smile:

----------


## Paulina28

> I ja sam isto u drugom mjesecu, još neznam kakvu ću stimulaciju dobiti ali to ću saznati idući tjedan.. Kod koje doktorice ideš? Kakva je situacija gore i dali se vratila Dr.Sirovec? Puno sreće ti želim i da ovaj postupak bude uspješan!


Krećem od drugog dana menstruacije sa gonalom 225 pa oko 6-7 dana Cetrotide, 
to doktorica odredi !
Javi kada krećeš i koju stimulaciju ćeš dobiti
kod dok Turudić , nisam vidjela dr Sirovec tako da neznam šta je sa njom
gužva je ali nije previše
Hvala evella

----------


## zongoloni

Dr. Sirovec i dalje nema, probala sam doznati od sestara da li se zna da li će se uskoro vratiti i dobila sam odgovor da se ništa ne zna. Mislim da je situacija takva da je najbolje ne računati na to čim ne daju nikakve informacije. Meni je osobno žao jer sam s doktoricom napravila neki "okvirni" plan što dalje, a jako dobro znam da skakanje s jednog na drugog doktora uslijed postupaka je i stresno i sreća u nesreći je to što već i sama znam točno što trebam i u biti sama upravljam svojim slučajem, a i dovoljno sam dugo gore da sam u biti bila na pregledima kod svih doktora. Ovo je nažalost koma situacija za sve parove koji friško kreću u postupke i iskreno ne znam da li bi nekome novome preporučila da krene sa postupcima na Sv. Duhu dok se situacija ne stabilizira. 

Ovaj put sam bila na pregledu kod dr. Turudić, idemo dalje sve po planu, danas sam počela sa Decapeptylom i sada me čeka dugi protokol. Nažalost, endometrioza se pogoršala, situacija nije nimalo bezazlena, tako da ovaj put ako dodjem do punkcije svakako idem na anesteziju i profilaksu. Eto, svima zelim da nam se sreća osmjehne, samo hrabro i razumno dalje

----------


## brar

> Ja sam pila macu i vrkutu... Ali radije nemoj pit te čajeve i primat lijekove. Nije svaki čaj za tu kombinaciju. Meni čajevi nisu ništa pomogli, ali sigurno neće odmoći.


Ma, ne pijem još nikakav lijek. Krećem na jaku stimulaciju od 02 mj., pa na postupak u 3. Ovo je čisto da "pripomognem" da sve prođe kako treba. Nisam ljubitelj lijekova, uopće ne znam kako ću s tom stimulacijom na kraj, ali eto...što se mora nije teško, pa će valjda uroditi plodom  :Smile:  Zna li ITKO što je s dr. Sirovec? Mislim da je to malo neozbiljno; valjda bi nam netko trebo reći barem dolazi li ili ne. Vjerojatno je žena odlučila dati otkaz.

----------


## evella

Evo curke, upravo dolazim sa Sv.Duha ,dr Sirovec se vratila.. Sada valjda za ozbiljno  :Wink: 
Nisam uspijela porazgovarati s njom jer je ona izvodila punkcije..
Situacija gore je katastrofa! Ja sam min 5x izlazila iz ambulante i ponovno ulazila jer mi je dr.Turudic jedno govorila a drugo pisala i opet nisam nista rijesila nego moram doci opet u petak valjda da me napravi ponovno budalom (vjerovatno ce reci da je ne slusam sto govori) ..Napisala mi je da u postupak ulazim sljedeci mjesec (o tome smo vec i razgovarale prije) ali s obzirom da ja trebam danas ili sutra dobiti rekla mi je da dodem po lijekove u petak,i ako dobijem danas da sutra racunam kao prvi dan i u petak kad dignem lijekove krenem sa gonalima ..Bez razmisljanja da smo razgovarale prije o drugom mjesecu sam otisla kod sestre odmah pitat dali mogu sada dici lijekove da nemoram dolaziti ponovno u petak,naravno,sestra mi je rekla da na papiru pise da trebam u postupak u 2mj i da mi nemoze dati lijekove -.- 
opet sam zavrsila dr Turudic gdje je samo zivcano rekla da sta mi nije jasno nek dodem u petak.. Ne razumijem kako cu ih u petak dignuti ako nisam mogla sada, i kada sad da se pikam???
Ja razumijem da imaju puno pacijenta i da svaka od nas zahtijeva svoje,ali zar nemoze fino objasniti? Ma joj luda sam.. Vec sam sada nervozna jer znam da cu u petak opet ispast budala!

----------


## zongoloni

evella, mozda im fali lijekova  :Sad: 

ja sam isto bila zapisana za 2mj, ali kako mi se ciklus skratio pocela sam se pikati 15.1. tako da su i meni morali izdati dio lijekova unaprijed, znam da je dr. zvala sestre da provjeri stanje sa lijekovima i cini mi se da su sada jako rastegnuti oko toga. 
S gonalima se pocinje pikati 2. dan ciklusa. S obzirom da te doktorica danas pogledala vjerojatno je pretpostavila da neces krenuti danas krvariti, ali ako i krenes (krvarenje se moze potaknuti i sa ultrazvukom) da sutrasnji dan racunas kao 1. dan ciklusa. Tako da cak i ako danas prokrvaris petak je prvi dan kada ces se piknuti - ili ces zamoliti sestru da te odmah pikne sa prvom dozom, pa ostale pikas iz dana u dan kako dobijes uputu. Ako ne dobijes danas-sutra onda ces se poceti pikati od 2. dana ciklusa kada god on bude. Nadam se da sam ti malo barem pomogla. 

Barem se je dr. Sirovec vratila.

----------


## evella

> evella, mozda im fali lijekova 
> 
> ja sam isto bila zapisana za 2mj, ali kako mi se ciklus skratio pocela sam se pikati 15.1. tako da su i meni morali izdati dio lijekova unaprijed, znam da je dr. zvala sestre da provjeri stanje sa lijekovima i cini mi se da su sada jako rastegnuti oko toga. 
> S gonalima se pocinje pikati 2. dan ciklusa. S obzirom da te doktorica danas pogledala vjerojatno je pretpostavila da neces krenuti danas krvariti, ali ako i krenes (krvarenje se moze potaknuti i sa ultrazvukom) da sutrasnji dan racunas kao 1. dan ciklusa. Tako da cak i ako danas prokrvaris petak je prvi dan kada ces se piknuti - ili ces zamoliti sestru da te odmah pikne sa prvom dozom, pa ostale pikas iz dana u dan kako dobijes uputu. Ako ne dobijes danas-sutra onda ces se poceti pikati od 2. dana ciklusa kada god on bude. Nadam se da sam ti malo barem pomogla. 
> 
> Barem se je dr. Sirovec vratila.


Sve to ja razumijem, ali dr. Turudic je prosli put kada sam bila rekla da ne pocinjem sa pikanjem ovaj ciklus nego sljedeci .. A sad je rekla da krenem sa pikanjem drugi dan trenutnog ciklusa. 
I kada sam otisla po lijekove,sestra je rekla da nema ovih gonala obicnih vec na muckanje i da nece dobiti cak ni sljedeci tjedan ali da mi nemoze dati lijekove jer na papiru pise : postupak 2mj.
Sad mene zanima kad da ja dodem u petak? Ona je meni samo rekla da dodem u petak po lijekove, ali ako ih nisam danas dobila pretpostavljam da necu ni u petak? :Confused: 
A muci me isto tako sto je opet moram hvatati po hodniku da provjerim o kojem smo ciklusu pricali.. Mislim da cu se napravit budala i jednostavno otici ujutro kada su folikulometrije i pitati direktno tamo o kojem smo ciklusu razgovarale jer sam ja sada skroz zbunjena.. Jos sam danas isla sa nalazom od AMH i ocekivala sam da ce mi nesto o tome reci, i sto da ocekujem od toga ali nista mi nije rekla niti sam ja nju stigla pitati.. Bas nikad nisam manje informacija dobila od njih nego danas..

----------


## zongoloni

Koma  :Sad:  ne znam sto bih ti rekla jer sam i sama bila u takvim situacijama i znam kako se moras osjecati bespomocno i razocarano.

Ja bih na tvom mjestu otisla u petak ujutro na folikulometriju - jer tada tak i tak izdaju i lijekove i rekla da sam bila prije 2 dana i da sam upućena da dodjem po lijekove taj dan ali da sam zapisana za 2mj. Pa sto bude. U najgoroj situaciji ćes cekati da zavrse folikulometrije za pregled i ako ispadne da ti ne izdaju lijekove - odgoditi to za iduci ciklus. Ja u petak isto idem na folikulometriju i takodjer cu trebati gonale tako da se bojim da cemo podjeliti sudbinu. Ono sto mene brine je to sto sam pocela vec s pikanjem Decapeptylima i ne svidja mi pomisao da ce se lijekovi izdavati ovisno cega imaju na lageru. Sretno, nadam se da ce u petak biti mirnija situacija.

----------


## evella

Bas se tako osjecam ,bespomocno! I najgore mi je od svega sto jednostvano moras sutiti i praviti se glup..Jer ulaziti u bilo kakvu raspravu se ne isplati..
Ma tako cu i napraviti, doci cu ujutro i pitati. 
Ja mislim da ce se upravo to dogoditi sa lijekovima,jer meni je sestra rekla da lijekova nece biti do sljedeceg tjedna.. Biti ce napeto.. Zongoloni pa mozemo i na kavu  :Wink:

----------


## BigBlue

brar, vidim da ste na početku vašeg (nadam se kratkog) MPO puta i da u kratkome vremenu moraš probaviti hrpu novih podataka. Ovo je novi link na našu brošuru Neplodnost: http://www.roda.hr/media/attachments..._2015_web2.pdf

Nadam se da će ti pomoći u snalaženju kroz MPO terminologiju, postupak. A uvijek sve možeš i ovdje pitati. 
Sretno!

----------


## brar

> brar, vidim da ste na početku vašeg (nadam se kratkog) MPO puta i da u kratkome vremenu moraš probaviti hrpu novih podataka. Ovo je novi link na našu brošuru Neplodnost: http://www.roda.hr/media/attachments..._2015_web2.pdf
> 
> Nadam se da će ti pomoći u snalaženju kroz MPO terminologiju, postupak. A uvijek sve možeš i ovdje pitati. 
> Sretno!


Ajme...divna si BigBlue

----------


## Paulina28

evella moraš biti uporna i možda malo dosađivati 
idi kada budu folikumetrije i pričaj sa sestrom!
mislim da moraju imati lijekove za cure koje su u postupcima 
i da to paze da ne manjka, imaju sigurno neki broj lijekova koje naručuju za postupke
ja mislim da im je očito gužva u drugom mjesecu i da nas ima dosta za oplodnju 
pa zato više nema lijekova pa se čeka za treći mjesec
uglavnom držim fige da sve dobro prođe

----------


## evella

Paulina28 ,hvala ti.. Ma i ja isto mislim da moraju imati lijekove.. Samo sto sam sad zbunjena, neznam kad se trebam poceti pikati..
 Pocetkom ovog mjeseca smo razgovarali da krenemo u drugom mjesecu,a jucer mi je rekla da se trebam poceti pikati u petak..A sestra mi neda lijekove jer pise da je postupak u 2mj.. Pa neznas ko tu koga :gaah:  

Mislim ja sam kriva sto je nisam odmah prekinula i pitala kako sad u petak da se pikam ako pise postupak u drugom mjesecu, ali od kud sam ja znala..  :neznam:

----------


## Paulina28

evella jesi bila na dogovoru u petak?

----------


## evella

Jesam, primila dr.Sirovec pa nije bas znala sto je dr.Turudic mislila pa je rekla da mi krenemo u postupak s obzirom da mi je bio 2 dan ciklusa. Jutros sam isla ponovno, (6dnc) 3 folikula na desnom jajniku (17mm,16mm,14mm) i jedan na lijevom (14mm) kaze da joj nekako pre brzo to ide i da ce vjerovatno u petak biti punkcija.. Uz gonale veceras trebam dati ovitrele (valjda sam dobro napisala :/ ) E sad, jel to pre brzo dobro ili lose, neznam..

----------


## evella

Cure jel se vama ikad dogodilo da ste imali jak proziran iscjedak? Meni bas fino ide taj iscjedak..Ne sjecam se da sam ga prije imala kad sam bila u stimulaciji.. Sve se bojim da mi nece folikuli puknuti prije punkcije..  :Undecided:  
Sutra ujutro opet idem na folikulometriju, ali imam osjecaj da ce biti prekasno.. Jos mi nije jasno zasto mi je dala ovitrelle, ako ona pretpostavlja da bi punkcija bila u petak? Zar ovitrelle nije štoperica? ili sam ja nesto pobrkala.. :/

----------


## zongoloni

Proziran iscjedak je obicno znak da je ovulacija blizu, a ovitrelle je stoperica, to su ti sigurno rekli da se danas piknes ili samo da uzmes Ovitrelle doma pa ce ti sutra reci da li se pikas sutra?  Sto su ti napisali na onoj njihovoj tablici po danima, da ti opet nisu jedno rekli drugo zapisali :/

jer ako si danas trebas dati i Ovitrelle (rekli su ti da se piknes u 10h?) - onda bi punkcija trebala biti cetvrtak. 

Izgleda da ti je ovo jako kratki ciklus, ne sjecam se vise jesam li te pitala - koliko ti dana obicno traje ciklus?

----------


## nina977

Evella,dobro ti kaže Zongoloni,ako ide Ovitrelle večeras onda je punkcija u četvrtak ali te onda ne bi sutra ponovno naručili na folikulometriju.
Valjda si se malo zbunila,napisali bi ti da si večeras daš štopericu.

----------


## evella

Rekla mi je da si dam onda kada i gonale (u isto vrijeme) a tako i pise na onom papiru, a ja sam pitala sestru jel to stoperica ona je rekla da nije. Sad sam bas isla citati na onom papiru za sta se koristi ovitrelle i pise- Sprjecava trenutno oslobadanje jajne stanice.. Sad mi ima logike, jer to znaci da je ona to meni dala kako nebi bilo prekasno za punkciju.. Ali ja svejedno mislim da je, s obzirom da me cijeli dan probada desni jajnik i iscjedak nista manje ne ide nego jutros.. Ona je stalno ponavljala da je to pre brzo , ali nisam je pitala kako misli da je brzo.. Zongoloni ciklusi su mi od uvijek 25-28 dana,ocito sam dobro reagirala na gonale..

----------


## Malaguena

> Rekla mi je da si dam onda kada i gonale (u isto vrijeme) a tako i pise na onom papiru, a ja sam pitala sestru jel to stoperica ona je rekla da nije. Sad sam bas isla citati na onom papiru za sta se koristi ovitrelle i pise- Sprjecava trenutno oslobadanje jajne stanice.. Sad mi ima logike, jer to znaci da je ona to meni dala kako nebi bilo prekasno za punkciju.. Ali ja svejedno mislim da je, s obzirom da me cijeli dan probada desni jajnik i iscjedak nista manje ne ide nego jutros.. Ona je stalno ponavljala da je to pre brzo , ali nisam je pitala kako misli da je brzo.. Zongoloni ciklusi su mi od uvijek 25-28 dana,ocito sam dobro reagirala na gonale..


Iscjedak ti ide jer si puna estrogena, imas vise folikula. Mislim da ti je to super znak. Mene folikuli bole dok rastu vise dana prije ovulacije.

----------


## evella

P.s jel mogu i kako izbrisati post u temi odbrojavanje-2016 jer sam isla i tamo pitati.. Ali s obzirom da ste mi vec tu odgovorile onda mi tamo nije potrebno... :Undecided:

----------


## evella

> Iscjedak ti ide jer si puna estrogena, imas vise folikula. Mislim da ti je to super znak. Mene folikuli bole dok rastu vise dana prije ovulacije.


Meni je bilo cudno jer na prvoj stimulaciji nisam nista osjetila.. Znam da nisam imala cak *4* folikula  :rock:  nego jedan, pa vjerovatno zbog toga nisam nista osjetila..

----------


## zongoloni

Ovitrelle je stoperica, barem ono sto sam ja koristila je: http://www.almp.hr/upl/lijekovi/PIL/...-05-03-401.pdf, ali ako ti je doktorica rekla da si das injekciju veceras kada i gonal ti je svakako poslusaj jer doktor je doktor, a mi ostali pricamo po nekim svojim iskustvima, sutra ces saznati sto dalje.

----------


## ljube

> Jesam, primila dr.Sirovec pa nije bas znala sto je dr.Turudic mislila pa je rekla da mi krenemo u postupak s obzirom da mi je bio 2 dan ciklusa. Jutros sam isla ponovno, (6dnc) 3 folikula na desnom jajniku (17mm,16mm,14mm) i jedan na lijevom (14mm) kaze da joj nekako pre brzo to ide i da ce vjerovatno u petak biti punkcija.. Uz gonale veceras trebam dati ovitrele (valjda sam dobro napisala :/ ) E sad, jel to pre brzo dobro ili lose, neznam..


evella, jesi sigurna da veceras trebas piknuti ovitrelle?

prije bih rekla da na ovu velicinu folikula ide orgalutran (supresija)

stoperica (ovitrelle ce se valjda odrediti sutra nakon sto se vidi velicina folikula)

----------


## evella

> evella, jesi sigurna da veceras trebas piknuti ovitrelle?
> 
> prije bih rekla da na ovu velicinu folikula ide orgalutran (supresija)
> 
> stoperica (ovitrelle ce se valjda odrediti sutra nakon sto se vidi velicina folikula)


Sto posto sam sigurna jer tako pise,a tako mi je rekla i doktorica i sestra..
Ma necu previse razmisljati o tome jer samo se jos vise petljam i zapitujem zasto ovo ,zasto ono.. Sad ce ubrzo jutro pa cu onda vise znati..  :Smile:

----------


## ljube

OK, sretno!

----------


## evella

AJMEEEEE hahahahahaha ja sam tek SAD skuzila da ja cijelo vrijeme pisem ovitrelle, a mislim na cetrotide!!! O Boze budale! Nebi ja to ni primjetila da nisam isla slikati ovaj papir da vam posaljem i onda gledam..  :facepalm: 
Sorry curke, neznam sta mi je bilo..  :facepalm:

----------


## ljube

Eto, ipak supresija danas  :Smile:

----------


## evella

O Boze, ja jos uvijek nemogu vjerovati da sam napisala ovitrelle! :facepalm:

----------


## zongoloni

:Smile:  nekako sam i mislila da si pomjesala nazive. To vec ima smisla, sutra ces onda saznati da li ti je punkcija u petak, sretno!

----------


## evella

Zongoloni,znas kako se kod mene kaze?- Je**s budalu  :facepalm: 
Bas sam dosla sa Sv.duha,primila me dr.Sirovec  :Heart:  (ja tu doktoricu jednostavno obozavam  :Smile:  ) punkcija u petak  :Dancing Fever: , kaze da sam odlicno reagirala na gonale i da je sve super..
Guzve uopce nije bilo,sve je islo brzo.. Jedino su imali malu poplavu ispred sestrinske sobe pa pripazite ako idete ovih dana (ako to ne poprave u meduvremenu, a nadam se da hoce). 
Nadam se da cemo ovaj put imati nesto i za zamrznuti..

Sretno svim curkama, i hvala sto mi pomazete!  :grouphug:

----------


## Paulina28

evell baš mi je drago šta je sve super , uglavnom neka se i tako nastavi  :Smile: 
Javljaj nam se  :Smile:

----------


## zongoloni

Primjetila sam da na temi nedostaje konkretnih podataka. Zadnjih par puta sam primjetila dosta novih lica u ambulanti, vecina je jos uvijek izgubljena u nekim internim pravilima ambulante pa zelim olaksati onima koji su tek krenuli da se što prije snađu. 

*OPĆA BOLNICA SVETI DUH – "SD"*
Ambulanta za humanu reprodukciju
Sveti duh 64, 10000 Zagreb
tel: 01/3712 109 (za naručivanje zvati između 13 - 15h!)

*LABORATORIJ ZA HUMANU REPRODUKCIJU*
radno vrijeme: ponedjeljak-petak od 7:00 - 15:00
predbilježbe: 01/3712274 od 12:00 - 13:00 sati

http://www.kbsd.hr/Ginekologija-radn...eme-i-kontakti

Ambulante su smještene na prvom katu iznad hitne ginekološke ambulante (preporučam ulaz za hitni ginekološki prijam na lijevom krilu bolnice - na prvom katu prilikom silaska sa stepenica produžite ravno i došli ste do čekaonice gdje možete bilo koga pitati gdje da se javite sestrama). 

*Team:*

Prim.Dr.Sc *Tatjana Pavelić Turudić* -sub specijalist humane reprodukije
Dr.Med *Alenka Sirovec* -uzi specijalist humane reprodukcije
Dr.sc. *Daria Hafner* - embriolog

+ nove dvije doktorice dr. Ana Tikvica Luetić?
+ nova embriologica ?

Sestre: Jadranka, Pera, Kristina 

*Raspored za antisteriltetnu ambulantu:*
Raspored vrijedi za preglede za koje se treba naručiti. Naručivanjem dobijete svoj termin, ali nažalost pravo vrijeme pregleda ovisi o raspoloživosti doktora jer doktori rade i na odjelima. Pregledi su u pravilu između 8:30 - 13h. Za pregled/konzultacije vam treba uputnica za humanu reprodukciju od vašeg primarnog ginekologa. 

Ponedjeljak : Prim.Dr.Sc *Tatjana Pavelić Turudić*, Dr.Med *Alenka Sirovec*
Utorak: Dr.Med *Alenka Sirovec*
Srijeda: Prim.Dr.Sc *Tatjana Pavelić Turudić*
Četvrtak: Dr. Ujević
Petak: Prim.Dr.Sc *Tatjana Pavelić Turudić*, Dr.Med *Alenka Sirovec*


*MPO postupak:*

Za postupak ćete trebati D1 uputnicu koja će vam vrijediti godinu dana. Partner treba nositi uputnice za spermiogram za svaki postupak odvojeno (izdaje partnerov doktor opće medicine).

*Folikulometrija*

Folikulometrije *počinju u 7:30* svaki radni dan. Iznimno doktori naručuju vikendom kada se ide na hitnu ambulantu u 10h i čeka dežurnog doktora. Prilikom ulaska u čekaonicu *pitajte tko je zadnji za folikulometriju jer se to obavlja po redu dolaska do 8:00* kada doktori idu na sastanak. Ako je gužva, folikulometrije se nastavljaju nakon sastanka (obično nakon pola sata). Folikulometrije radi jedan ili više doktora ovisno o raspoloživosti. Sve lijekove izdaju sestre u drugoj ordinaciji.

*Punkcija*

Na dan punkcije treba doći oko 8:00. Punkcije počinju nakon redovnog sastanka oko 8:30. Za punkciju mozete pitati tko je jos za punkciju ali u pravilu idu prvo prirodni IVF i oni sa manje folikula (bez anestezije), pa onda oni zahtjevniji pa AIH. Bitno je da se javite sestrama i u antisterilitetnu ambulantu predate partnerovu uputnicu i uzmete formulare koje morate popuniti. 

*Transfer*

Za transfer ćete dobiti upute telefonski. Najćešće 3-5 dan u 9:00, transferi idu nakon punkcija.

----------


## Paulina28

BRAVO zongoloni  :Smile: 

Ja bi nadodala da na dan postupka trebate predati sestrama u antisterilitetnu ambulantu
uz uputnicu spermigrama i kopiju nalaza za hiv i hpv , kopiju osobne iskaznice oba partnera ( sa slikom)
i kopiju vjenčanog lista !! 
i uzmite kemijsku olovku jer ćete morati dosta papira ispuniti  :Smile:

----------


## zongoloni

Samo da javim da je dr. Sirovec opet na bolovanju

----------


## evella

Opet?? Hvala sto si javila, defintivno cu odluciti da me dr.Turudic vodi, stvarno me pocelo nervirati sto je nikad nema..

----------


## zongoloni

Da, vjerojatno se radi o necem ozbiljnijem tako da do daljnjega je dr. Turudic + dr. Luetic. Nama je dr. Turudic pratila ovaj pokusaj, jucer sam bila na punkciji i dobili smo 3js sto je najbolje do sada, tako da smo i mi i doktorica zadovoljni sto je dugi protokol pokazao ipak neki uspjeh. 

Sada cekamo cet za ET, nazalost nisu mi dali nikakve druge informacije tako da ne znam koliko ih se od te tri oplodilo i zasto ne idemo na odgodu i FET, morat cu cekati cet za neke informacije i nadati se najboljem.

Kako je kod tebe evella? Ima kakvih novosti?

----------


## evella

u pa to je super  :Very Happy: 
Ma samo pozitvno razmisljaj, oplodit ce sve tri-Vidjet ces  :Heart: 
Ali zasto ti nisu dali neki broj pa da mozes nazavati i pitati da li su se oplodili?
Kod mene samo iscjedak danas smedi, mislim da je menga.. U petak tek idem vaditi betu ali sve razmisljam da odem sutra pa da si skratim muke.

----------


## zongoloni

Ma rekli su mi da zovem danas i to je sve sto su mi rekli. Znam ja da je danas prerano za prognoze, ali s obzirom na dosadasnju statistiku i moju dijagnozu voljela bih kada bi malo vise informacija dali, makar da dodjem gore pa porazgovaram sa embriologicom i doktoricom pa da izvucemo neki najbolji zakljucak. Mislim znam ja da moram imati povjerenja u njihovu strucnost, ali isto tako znamo da se gore stanje mijenja iz dana u dan, a ja bih bila mirnija kada bih imala osjecaj da bar donekle upravljam situacijom. 

Ali tako je to, nema nam druge nego cekati.

Joj ja se nadam da ti nije menzis, znam da je taj drugi tjedan najgori na svijetu i da ne znas kud bi sa sobom, ali probaj radi sebe biti smirena, sve si to nazalost prosla vec tako da znas da uvijek postoji vjerojatnost i za pozitivan i za negativan rezultat. Ako ti je lakse odi vaditi ranije ili napravi test, najgore sto se moze dogoditi da moras ponoviti.

Ono sto je bitno da su ti jos 2 lijepe blastociste ostale i da to mozete tempirati za ciklus kada ce biti sve ok. Imas velike sanse za uspjeh samo nemoj posustati! Neki ljudi jednostavno moraju biti veci borci od drugih da bi dobili jednako. Ja ti zelim od srca da vec ovaj pokusaj bude dobitan pa da mozes zivce cuvati za iducu bebicu  :Smile:

----------


## evella

Pa zar nisu danas vec trebali znati da li se oplodilo, mislim, mogli su ti bar nesto reci.. Ma svi znamo da gore ne daju puno informacija,ali bas to sto si rekla- moramo imati povjerenja koliko god to tesko bilo.
Ali stvarno neznam zasto toliko malo informacija daju,trebali bi znati da nama to puno znaci i da smo mi na neki nacin mirniji,pa bilo to pozitvno ili negativno..
Drzim fige da se sve oplode i da se sve pravilno dijele! Imat cu te u mislima ovih dana :Love: 
Meni je na transferu dr Sirovec rekla da su sada vratili jednu odličnu blasticu, ostale su nam jos jedan vrlo dobar i jedan dobar i da im je veca uspijesnost sa smrzlicima nego sa svijezim blasticama.. Meni to nije bas logicno, ali medicina valjda ima neku statistiku i pokazalo se da ono sto nema smisla uglavnom nas iznenadi.. Tako da sam si rekla da necu pasti u nikakvu depresiju nego se fino odmoriti od svega i ponovno pokusati..

----------


## zongoloni

Bravo, ja cu isto misliti na tebe, samo hrabro pa sto bude  :fige:

----------


## evella

Zongoloni, ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## zongoloni

Cekam transfer jos uvijek...nazalost samo jedan i to sestostanicni. Nadat cemo se pa sto bude

----------


## evella

Biti ce sve uredu, nemoj se brinuti.. Drzim fige  :Love:

----------


## zongoloni

Hvala ti, ti jos nekako izdzi do sutra pa ce biti lakse. Ja se nadam da ces se iznenaditi!

----------


## evella

Hvala ti, javi kad ces znati kad je transfer.. :Kiss:

----------


## zongoloni

gotov transfer, to sam cekala u bolnici doktoricu  :Smile:  

Imali su neku operaciju pa zato...eto sada sam na cekanju 2 tjedna  :Cekam:

----------


## evella

Sada je mrvica kod mame na cuvanju, biti ce to sve uredu.. Samo miruj, lagane setnice i uzivanje sa muzem u trudnoci..  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Pozdrav cure, imam pitanjce ako netko zna.
Ja sam u Petrovoj na MPO, moram napraviti Rtg HSG (u Petrovoj to ne rade), da li sa uputnicom to mogu obaviti na Svetom Duhu ili oni primaju samo svoje pacijente?
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Koliko znam ni oni ne rade ali provjeri.

----------


## MonaLi

Ispada da ja onda nemam gdje u Zagrebu napraviti HSG osim privatno? U Mekruru su me isto otkantali...

----------


## sara79

> Ispada da ja onda nemam gdje u Zagrebu napraviti HSG osim privatno? U Mekruru su me isto otkantali...


*MonaLi* mora se negdje moci obaviti pretraga na uputnicu.
Si probala kontaktirati Vinogradsku i VV??

----------


## sara79

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/6771-Ul...18#post2749018

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/52406-p...57#post2813857

Imas ovdje teme pa malo pretrazi i kontaktiraj cure  :Wink:

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala, poslala sam curi pp, a i zvat ću na sv duh da potvrdim sve to  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Pozdrav svima!  :Smile: 
Nova sam u ovoj priči pa sve vas koje imate iskustva molim za pomoć! Jučer sam bila na SD kod dr. Turudić na prvim konzultacijama i rekla mi je da idem na stimulirani ivf u 5.mj. Inače, muž i ja već 3,5 god pokušavamo imati dijete. Prije godinu dana sam bila na laparoskopiji gdje mi je utvrđeno da sam imala priraslice oko oba jajnika i jedan začepljen jajovod. priraslice su maknute a jajovod odčepljen. Nakon toga sam pila clomifen i duphaston, no nažalost, ništa....Ginekolog mi je uvjeren da je stvar u novim priraslicama. Spermiogram je uredan. Vadila sam hormone - fsh 10.7, ahm 8.3. Koliko kužim, to je lošiji nalaz? Imam 29 godina. Inače imam i kronični tireoiditis (povišen tsh uz granične vrijednosti t3 i t4), za što pijem terapiju i ok je. Inače imam uredne cikluse a za vrijeme plodnih dana jak sluzav iscjedak...tako da vjerujem da se ovulacija događa...no malo me brinu ti hormoni
Svi savjeti su dobrodošli  :Very Happy:

----------


## Paulina28

mimsi rado bi ti pomogla ali se ne kužim za priraslice!
Jedino ti mogu reći da je dr Turudić dobra doktorica , ja sam kod nje!

Curke na zadnjem ivf postupki imala sam dvije blastociste, jedna vraćena ( beta 4,95 )
a druga zamrznuta!
znači transfer zamrznutih embrija računa se pod ivf postupak ili posebno?
nisam nisšta pitala dokt jer sam u 4 mj naručena na konzultacije!!
kakva iskustva imate sa tim postupkom?

----------


## tanatana

mimsi, sretno u stimuliranom postupku u 5mj.  :Smile: 
Evo par stvari koje vrijede za mene pa ti odluči što hoćeš.
Ja sam bila na Sv. Duhu u svoja prva tri ivf postupka. Za priraslice ti ne znam ništa reći.
TSH po našim pravilima treba biti ispod 2.5 da ideš u postupak (naravno doktori će te pustiti ili ne ovisno o njima). Trenutno idem na konzultacije u više klinika u Austriji pa skupljam informacije. Moj TSH je trenutno 2 i svi su mi rekli da bi ga trebala smanjiti na 1 jer po novom oni ciljaju ispod 1.5. 
Tvoj FSH je visok za godine koje imaš i govori ti da se požuriš. Ali godine ti jako idu u prilog  :Smile: 
Evo ti link na članak pa scrolaj do tablice da vidiš vrijednosti FSH-a i predviđeni odgovor na stimulaciju:
http://www.advancedfertility.com/day3fsh.htm
Za AMH ti ne znam reći jer ne znam u kojim je to jedinicama, ali na linku od bete plus također imaš tablicu pa si možeš pogledati:
http://www.betaplus.hr/korisno/anti-...ov-hormon.html
Isto tako ja od sada stalno tražim 10000 IU Brevatcida ili 500mcg Ovitrelle (štoperice), inekcije koju ćeš si dati 36 sati prije punkcije. Kada sam dobila duplu štopericu ispunktirana mi je jajna stanica i nastao je super embrij. Sa 5000 IU ili 250mcg Ovitrelle mi je punktirano veliko ništa. Također sam pitala za to u Austriji i rekli su mi da oni uvijek daju duplu štopericu jer im iskustvo kaže da dobiju više jajnih stanica i da sa 5000 IU idu kod žena od 25 godina pa na niže.
Do 5. mjeseca imaš vremena pa uzmi neke prenatalne vitamine.

----------


## mimsi

Hvala cure!  :Smile:  AMH mi je 8.3 pmol/l - smanjena plodnost. Uzimam prenatal zadnjih godinu dana. Nadam se da će nam uspjeti...ako ne od prve onda bar što prije... Jučer sam bila kod specijalista za štitnjaču. TSH mi je u mjesec dana skočio sa 3,45 na 7,8 iako u zadnja dva tjedna pijem povećanu dozu eutiroxa, ali dr. Kuna mi je rekla da se ništa ne brinem i da je to sve ok. Još mi je povećala dozu da me nebi zezali i stopirali postupak. Da, i meni se dr. Turudić čini ok i dosta stručna. Je li moguće da se dr. tijekom postupka izmjenjuju? Rekla mi je da je neće biti kada dođem po lijekove ali da će tamo biti dr. Tikvica. No i ona mi se čini super!

----------


## mimsi

> mimsi rado bi ti pomogla ali se ne kužim za priraslice!
> Jedino ti mogu reći da je dr Turudić dobra doktorica , ja sam kod nje!
> 
> Curke na zadnjem ivf postupki imala sam dvije blastociste, jedna vraćena ( beta 4,95 )
> a druga zamrznuta!
> znači transfer zamrznutih embrija računa se pod ivf postupak ili posebno?
> nisam nisšta pitala dokt jer sam u 4 mj naručena na konzultacije!!
> kakva iskustva imate sa tim postupkom?


Meni je dr. Turudić zadnji put rekla da je uspjeh sa zamrznutim embrijima čak i do 50%!!  :Smile:

----------


## drzimfige

Cure imam pitanje u vezi protokola na Sv. Duhu: da li prije početka stimulacije idete na folikulometriju (1, 2 ili 3 dc) da se vidi koliko imate antralaca? Ili samo krenete s lijekovima, pa onda u hodu dr folikulometrijom provjerava koliko se folikula razvija?

----------


## mimsi

Ja sam dobila sve upute i pocinjem sa stimulacijom 2. dc, bez folikulometrije prije

----------


## bebich

cure pozdrav, 
nova sam ovdje, baš full nova. 
sutra idem na prvi razgovor kod dr. Turudić.

trudimo se ukupno oko 18 ciklusa, prošla sam 3 ciklusa stimulacije s klomifenima i ništa. u jednom od tih ciklusa je moja privatna doktorica zaključila da se nešto desilo ali nije opstalno, tako da vjerujem da nisam potpuno propali slučaj. nadam se nekoj jačoj stimulaciji i da ću krenuti ubrzo sa svime. imam dosta nalaza, ali neki su stariji od 6 mjeseci ...

----------


## mimsi

Sretno bebich!  :Smile:  I ja sam kod dr. Turudić, isto nova u svemu, prošla prvi razgovor i čekam 5. mj. da krenemo. Kakvi su ti hormoni, amh i fsh?

----------


## bebich

Hvala  :Smile:  
Pa hormone sam sve radila i ok su mi. Doduše nalazi su iz rujna 2015. nadam se da to neće biti problem?
Čekaš svibanj jer je gužva ili? Kada si bila na prvom razgovoru?

----------


## tihaa

pozdrav cure! dosta cura ima na SD al je malo na forumu  :No: 

Pročitala sam dosta loših iskustava o dr. Turudić pa ću napisati svoje pozitivno,a vezano za punkciju koju je ona obavila. 

Budući da sam bila u stimuliranom ciklusu užasno sam se bojala punkcije. Uz sve to sam došla ranije na punkciju pa sam još i dva sata slušala iskustva ostalih cura koje su čekale foliko./punkciju/transfer. Uglavnom su sve pričale kako je to užasno bolnoooo, da je doktorica gruba....  Nisam uzela ništa za smirenje ni bolove jer su mi na foliko. rekli da će mi dati nešto ako bude trebalo. 
Kad sam ušla na punkciju sva sam se tresla, a i suze su mi išle (vjerojatno od straha a i silnih hormona). Doktorica nije odmah počela već je, zajedno s biologicom dr.Hafner, prvo samnom popričala. Sve mi je detaljno objasnila koliko imam folikula, kako će teći postupak, o muževom spermiogramu i dr., ...Zatim mi je sestra dala koktelić a doktorica je rekla da kažem ako me išta bude bolilo... da ću osjetiti ubod a da drugo ne bi trebalo boliti. Tako je i bilo. Punkcija je dosta dugo trajala jer sam imala 11 jajnih stanica a i nekoliko je bilo "skrivenih". A bol je zanemariva. 

Nakon toga sam 2 sata ležala, nekoliko puta me obišla i pitala kako sam... naravno, i sestre su često dolazile...  Svakako glasam za dr.Turudić (iako se nadam da se nećemo dugo "družiti")

----------


## mimsi

> Hvala  
> Pa hormone sam sve radila i ok su mi. Doduše nalazi su iz rujna 2015. nadam se da to neće biti problem?
> Čekaš svibanj jer je gužva ili? Kada si bila na prvom razgovoru?


E ne znam koliko mogu bit stari nalazi...meni je najstariji bio papa (10 mj. 2015.) i sve je bilo ok. Vjerojatno je gužva, da. Pogledala je nalaze i odmah rekla da može svibanj/lipanj...nije obrazlagala zašto, al pretostavljam da bi me uzela da može prije. Na prvom razgovoru sam bila 2.3. Sad brojim dane do sredine 5. mjeseca... :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

tihaa sretno!  :Smile:  Baš mi je drago što si imala pozitivno iskustvo..i ja se tome nadam. Mislim, dr. Turudić djeluje malo strogo i ima taj neki gard, al slažem se da sve lijepo objasni i mislim da je najbitnije da zna što radi

----------


## Cubana

Krivi topik  :Smile:

----------


## tihaa

> tihaa sretno!  Baš mi je drago što si imala pozitivno iskustvo..i ja se tome nadam. Mislim, dr. Turudić djeluje malo strogo i ima taj neki gard, al slažem se da sve lijepo objasni i mislim da je najbitnije da zna što radi



hvala. sretno i tebi !! mene u 5.mj čeka FET 

To mi je prvi transver jer zbog izrazito povećanih jajnika nakon stimulacije (a i punkcije) i puno slobodne tekućine doktorica mi je savjetovala da odgodimo transfer dok mi se jajnici ne oporave.. još jedan + za dokotricu.

----------


## bebich

Ja sam bila naručena kod dr.Turudić ali me na kraju primila dr.Luetić i baš je bila draga.
Moramo obaviti neke sitnice, ponoviti spermiogram kod njih pa nakon toga na inseminaciju. Takav je dogovor za sada jer su nalazi svi ok i moji i od partnera. Ukratko je to to... pa idemo dalje  :Wink:

----------


## zongoloni

Pozdrav novim curama, nadam se da nećete dugo pisati po ovoj temi  :Smile: 

Htjela bih samo reći nešto na temu iskustava o doktorima. Na Sv. Duhu je uvijek bio no.1 dr.Bauman i njega se stavljalo u zvjezde. On je imao uvijek onako ležeran, možda malo frajersko/šarmantni pristup na koji očito većina žena pada. Ja sam ga odabrala tada jer je bio na glasu kao dobar dijagnostičar - što je meni trebalo. Doktorice su bile nekako u njegovoj sjeni - barem sam ja imala takav dojam. Vecinu svojih postupaka sam radila kod doktorica, jedan kod dr. Ivkošić (sada je na porodiljnom) i ona mi se činila kao najnjeznija i pristupačnija. Nakon toga sam bila kod dr. Sirovec na više postupaka i uvijek mi se činila distanciranom, nije mi davala odgovore jer je imala stav da ona nije moj doktor. Dr. Turudic sam tada imala samo na par folikulometrija i isto je bila jako distancirana.

Od kada se saznalo da dr. Bauman odlazi u bolnici je nastao kao neki kaos. Svi su bili živčani, a loš odnos prema pacijentu sam doživjela baš od doktora Baumana, za kojeg svi imaju samo riječi hvale. 

Nakon što je on otišao preselila sam se kod dr. Sirovec i onda sam postala njezin pacijent i to je postala druga priča. Kako već u prvom idućem postupku dr. Sirovec nije bilo, tako sam na kraju završila kod dr. Turudić i odradila dva postupka i zadnje konzultacije kod nje. Moj dojam je da dr. Turudić posveti svoje vrijeme pacijentu, a i toplu riječ kada je potrebno. Ona (kao i drugi doktori) nisu rame za plakanje, makar nama to ponekad zatreba. 

Što se tiče samih postupaka, osjećaj boli je subjektivan i svaka od nas ima drugačije položene jajnike i maternicu i trebate znati da je jako individualno kako će tko što dožvijeti. Ja ne mogu izdvojiti da je neki doktor bio bolji ili lošiji, prvi postupak mi je bio najmanje bolan, a predzadnji - u prirodnom ciklusu najbolniji. Ono što sam ja naučila u svom iskustvu u toj bolnici je da uvijek treba pitati, ja sam odradila sve postupke bez anestezije, za zadnji sam bila u strahu zbog komplikacija i cim sam to pitala - dobila sam potvrdu da mogu ići i na opću ako će biti potrebe. 

Što se tiče stručnosti i efikasnosti tj. uspjehu u samim postupcima, sve opet ovisi o našim dijagnozama. Ja sam jako kompliciran slučaj koji zahtjeva dublju analizu i ima malu garanciju za uspjeh - takvi nažalost ne prolaze dobro jer doktora ima par, nas je puno, i nažalost ja nisam općenito zadovoljna efikasnim vremenom provedenim sa pacijentom i njegovom dijagnozom, premalo je dijagnostike, previše pokušaja i promašaja. Ali to nije do pojedinog doktora, to je nažalost zajednički nazivnik za sve naše bolničke centre.

Malo poduži post, ali ukratko želim reći da svaki doktor i sestra imaju svoj loš dan i od svakog doktora se može doživjeti i dobro i loše. Ne odobravam loše. Mislim da bi doktori prvenstveno trebali brinuti o pacijentima, ali nažalost ako pogledate uvjete gdje i kako rade.

----------


## mimsi

Zongoloni, hvala na iskustvu i sretno dalje!  :Smile:  Slažem se da i doktori mogu imati loš dan...a ni uvjeti im nisu bajni, to sigurno..
Ja imam pitanje, možda je već i pisalo ali nisam pronašla. Rade li oni vikendom? što ako folikulometrija/štoperica/ounkcija treba biti vikendom?? Nadam se da imaju neko rješenje..

----------


## laine

Ja sam bila na folikulometriji u subotu, znam i da obavljaju punkciju subotom, za nedjelju ne znam... Ali vjerujem da se i to da riješiti.

----------


## zongoloni

@mimsi - folikulometriju rade i subotom na hitnoj - dezurni doktor to obavi, ali sto se tice punkcija laine jesi li sigurna u to da rade subotom? To je informacija iz prve ruke? Jer koliko ja znam ne rade nego uvijek namjestaju punkcije na petak-ponedjeljak sto je nazalost za one u prirodnim ciklusima veliki problem. Ja nisam cula da su ikome radili punkciju u subotu, a i sama znam da su mi u svakom ciklusu "namjestali" da punkcija padne prije ili poslije vikenda.

----------


## tanatana

Ja sam kod dr. Turudić na Sv. Duhu imala prvu stimulaciju i punkciju u petak. Koliko ja znam, onda se punkcije nisu radile subotom i nedjeljom ili bar meni nitko to nije ponudio, ali mi je rečeno da ću imati 4 folikula za punktirati, a na punkciji su mi bila punktirana dva. Od toga samo jedan dovoljno velik (prema doktorovim riječima) drugi mali, a za ostale je rekao da me ne želi mučiti, da se ne isplate punktirati. Nula jajnih stanica. Zaključak izvucite sami.

----------


## tihaa

> Ja sam kod dr. Turudić na Sv. Duhu imala prvu stimulaciju i punkciju u petak. Koliko ja znam, onda se punkcije nisu radile subotom i nedjeljom ili bar meni nitko to nije ponudio, ali mi je rečeno da ću imati 4 folikula za punktirati, a na punkciji su mi bila punktirana dva. Od toga samo jedan dovoljno velik (prema doktorovim riječima) drugi mali, a za ostale je rekao da me ne želi mučiti, da se ne isplate punktirati. Nula jajnih stanica. Zaključak izvucite sami.


Žao mi je tanatana što je tako prošlo na S.D...  :Sad: 
Punkcije sigurno ne rade za vikend, "uštimavaju" cikluse tako da su punkcije i transferi pon-pet. Folikolometrije rade i vikendom na hitnoj ginekološkoj, obično oko 10h ujutro.

----------


## laine

Ja kad sam bila na transferu u 4 mj prošle godine, bila je cura kojoj je punkcija bila u subotu. Možda sam ja nešto krivo shvatila. Sorry na krivoj info.

----------


## tanatana

Mene ljuti kad čujem argumente kako potpomognuta košta. A ako gledamo, subota i nedjelja čine 28.5% dana u tjednu i ako rasporedimo da jednak broj žena treba punkciju svaki dan već samo na to otpada 28.5% neuspješnih ivf-a. Pa onda ako računamo na to da meni dr. Turudić napiše u kakav ću postupak i onda ju nakon toga više ne vidim ni na jednoj folikulometriji ni punkciji, a ja ne reagiram dobro pa se treba razmisliti o povečanju doze ili čemu god da se postupak "izvuče", a kako je jedna forumašica već navela, svi ostali doktori šute i boje se "nadodat" na protokol drugog doktora onda je to još veći postotak neuspjeha zbog "straha" ili čega već unutar njihovog kolektiva, a što sve zajedno nema nikakve veze s dijagnozom žena. Znači već tu jedan veliki postotak neuspjeha otpada na samu organizaciju unutar ustanove. Što nas sve na kraju košta.

----------


## Paulina28

Pozz cure, 
krećem ovaj mjesec na FET postupak, i malo sam zbunjena!
Na početku idem na folikumetrije , praćenje rasta endiometrija i rasta folikula, i onda se čeka prsnuće folikula pa za par dana vraćanje embrija!!
Tako sam ja skužila kada mi je doktorica objašnjavala!
Počela sam malo čitati po forumima za postupak i vidim da neki doktori naprave punkciju pa se ide na 
postupak!!
Malo sam zbunjena, možete mi reći kako je vama išao FET postupak sa punkcijom ili bez?
Šta poslije oplode jajnu stanicu pa zamrznu ili ???

----------


## laine

Nema punkcije. Možda ti daju štopericu i onda ovisi kakav embrij imaš zamrznut. Ako je blastica računaj 5 dana od ovulacije ti vračaju. Od ovulacije češ dobit utriče i estrofeme. U svakom slučaju punkcije sigurno nema jer bi ti se to brojao kao novi postupak. Fet se broji pod postupak u kojem si dobila embrije koji su zamrznuti.

----------


## Inesz

Drage cure,
možete li napisati iskustva o tome koliko se čeka na postupak nakon prikupljenih nalaza.
Hvala!

----------


## laine

Ja imam iskustvo čekanja do 2 mjeseca. Možda ne bi niti toliko ali moraš čekati ciklus. U svakom slučaju ne dugo.

----------


## pak

Cure kopiram post ako vam je promaklo. Dvije minute vam treba  :Smile: 
* Pomozite Mirni da napiše diplomski rad* 

 Dragi svi, 
naša Mirna, aktivistica i volonterka obraća vam se molbom za ispunjavanje kratkog upitnika.
Upitnik   "Načini prikupljanja i davanja informacija na forumu udruge Roda -   podforum potpomognuta oplodnja" koristit će u svrhu istraživanja za   istoimeni diplomski rad iz područja informacijske pismenosti na   Filozofskom fakultetu Sveučilišta u Zagrebu.
Ukoliko imate dodatnih pitanja vezanih za upitnik slobodno joj se obratite na mirna.curkovic@gmail.com
Mirna vam zahvaljuje!

http://goo.gl/forms/1YX7UzgaTV

----------


## Paulina28

CURE IMAM PROBLEM
 u 4 mj krenula sam  na FET postupak , do postupka nije došlo jer nisam ovulirala pa mi je prebačen postupak za 5 mj!
Zadnju menstruaciju sam imala 7.4 , 28.4 imala sam krvarenje kao početak mestruacije i počela sam uzimati Estrofem ! 
Danas mi je prestalo krvarenje pa neznam šta se dešava !!!!!!
Neznam dali da nastavim uzimati estrofeme ?
Dali se to i vama dešavalo
LUDIM

----------


## MalaMa

Pozdrav svima!
Nakon nekog izbivanja odlučili smo ponovno u postupak. Možete li mi reći za koliko tjedan se sada dolazi na red za prvi pregled i nakon što se prikupe svi nalazi koliko se čeka da se krene u postupak?
Puno pozdrava i dobrih vibrica svima!

----------


## laine

MalaMa, nema velike gužve. Na prvi pregled vjerujem da češ doć u manje od mjesec dana, a nakon svih nalaza, mjesec-dva se čeka na postupak. Mislim, nemoj me krivo shvatit, gužve ima, ali nema više čekanja na lijekove po pola godine. Ali kreni prije godišnjih. Sretno!

----------


## InesJ

Dragi svi, nova sam na forumu, pa imam par pitanjca.Sutra imam drugi razgovor kod dr. Trudic. Imamo sve nalaze, koliko se ceka na postupak? Mm los spermio, 37 god, ja jos malo 30 nalazi ok

----------


## InesJ

Ne znam zašto mi ne prolazi post? Ugl, da krenem ispočetka, idem sutra na drugi razgovor kod dr. Turudić, imamo sve nalaze, koliko se otprilike čeka na postupak?

----------


## InesJ

Dobili smo termin u 9. mjesecu, moramo se javiti krajem 8. mjeseca. Pretpotavljam da cu tada dobiti lijekove.

----------


## bebich

> Dragi svi, nova sam na forumu, pa imam par pitanjca.Sutra imam drugi razgovor kod dr. Trudic. Imamo sve nalaze, koliko se ceka na postupak? Mm los spermio, 37 god, ja jos malo 30 nalazi ok


Vjerojatno ovisi o kojem se postupku radi .. ali ne vjerujem da se čeka dugo.
Ja sam prošla prvu stimulaciju Femarom i danas bila već na trećoj folikulometriji. U ponedjeljak su bila dva folikula na desnom jajniku 13 i 14 mm ... danas opet isto, nisu se makli s mjesta... u petak ponovo fm, nadam se da će malo porasti  :Smile:

----------


## laine

Ja krećem uskoro s femarom. Držim ti fige. Da li je netko čuo da dr Sirovec odlazi radit u inozemstvo sredinom lipnja??

----------


## InesJ

Draga Bebich, hvala na odgovoru, hehe, taman dobila termin u rujnu, napisala prije. Držim fige za punkciju i ostale procedure. S obzirom da prvi puta sve prolazim, neznam kako to funkcionira, jedino po onome što sam čitala. Ma mi moramo još pretraga obaviti, ne znam jeste li išle na kariogram, mikrodelaciju ili kako se već zove? Valjda ćemo to riješiti idući tjedan, za sada je MM bio na hormonima. Moram priznati da jedva čekam deveti mjesec, baš me zanima kako će to proći.

----------


## bebich

Moji folikuli jako sporo rastu ... ali rastu. Za sada dva, jedan vodeći. Nadam se idući tjedan inseminacija ako bude sve ok ... samo nek nastavi barem taj jedan rasti. 
Nisam čula za dr.Sirovec da odlazi. Pa kaj će ostat dr.Turudić sama gore? Mene je prvi puta primila dr.Luetić i od onda je nisam više ni vidjela.

----------


## bebich

šteta da je ova tema tako tiha  :Sad:  
vidjela sam gore dosta žena i cura, ... bilo bi fora ćuti iskustva i priče.

uglavnom, mi smo jučer odradili prvu inseminaciju. nakon obrade bilo je 4 mil. plivača. nije bajno ali nije loše.
za tri tjedna beta ako prije ne procurim + utrići

----------


## InesJ

Da, baš je utihnulo. Uglavnom, super na plivačima:, ali nisam znala da ipak rade inseminaciju na tu količinu. Ako ih ima progresivno pokretnih onda je to ok. Držim fige za ishod :Smile:  Mi smo još zapeli na dodatnih pretragama, valjda ćemo biti gotovi do kraja 7. mjeseca sa svim. Je li netko radio kariogram i mikrodelaciju Y kromosoma, i Inhibin B?

----------


## laine

Bebich ako te šta zanima, pitaj. Ja sam na SD prošla 2 stimulirana ivf i jedan fet. Sada krećem na prirodni ivf. Sljedeći petak na prvu folikulometriju. Ne znam zašto na SD govore betu za tri tjedna, ali bez problema betu možeš vadit dva tjedna od ovulacije (tad bi i mengu trebala dobit, koja može kasnit od utrića). Držim ti fige.

----------


## brar

Gdje se vadi beta? Idem direktno u laboratorij ili se najprije javim na odjel? Sestri Peri i Kristini? Dr. Turudić je bila dosta rezervirana i mlo nervozna kad sam imala transfer...

----------


## bebich

> Gdje se vadi beta? Idem direktno u laboratorij ili se najprije javim na odjel? Sestri Peri i Kristini? Dr. Turudić je bila dosta rezervirana i mlo nervozna kad sam imala transfer...


Beta se vadi u bolničkom labosu mislim u podrumu bolnice da je ... dobila si vjerujem internu uputnicu za vađenje i s time dođeš dolje.

----------


## bebich

> Bebich ako te šta zanima, pitaj. Ja sam na SD prošla 2 stimulirana ivf i jedan fet. Sada krećem na prirodni ivf. Sljedeći petak na prvu folikulometriju. Ne znam zašto na SD govore betu za tri tjedna, ali bez problema betu možeš vadit dva tjedna od ovulacije (tad bi i mengu trebala dobit, koja može kasnit od utrića). Držim ti fige.


danas je drugi dan od inseminacije i užasno sam napuhnuta. pokrili smo dva dana prije inseminacije i dan nakon inseminacije. sad čekamo i držimo fige  :Smile:

----------


## brar

Jesam, ali na njoj ne piše lab. Thanks. Bilo mi je logično da idem u lab, ali bolje da pitam nego da skitam...  :Wink:

----------


## bebich

ja sam pitala baš gdje se vadi pa su mi rekli u podrumu ako se dobro sjećam jer mi je cijeli taj dan bio kao da sanjam... baš sam bila odsutna.
Kada si radila transfer?

----------


## laine

Betu vadiš u labu u podrumu s internom uputnicom bez naručivanja. Od 7-9 a nalazi su oko 12-13h. inseminacije nisam prošla pa nemam baš iskustva al nema ti druge nego izdržat ta dva tjedna do bete

----------


## bebich

> Betu vadiš u labu u podrumu s internom uputnicom bez naručivanja. Od 7-9 a nalazi su oko 12-13h. inseminacije nisam prošla pa nemam baš iskustva al nema ti druge nego izdržat ta dva tjedna do bete


čudi me kako na Sv.Duhu daju betu za tri tjedna, a svugdje bude obično za dva tjedna

----------


## laine

Ma to ti ovisi od doktora do doktora. Slobodno napravi za 2 tjedna. Tako sam ja uvijek i nikad prigovora. Jer zašto da se trujem utrićima ako ne moram...

----------


## mimsi

Cure jel znate moze li se odmah sljedeci ciklus nakon stimuliranog u prirodni postupak? Ne znam kakva je praksa, ima li mjesta i to...pogotovo sad kad idu godisnji..i koliko se ceka na drugi stimulirani? Znam da je kao pauza nekih 4 mj. Al ono, bude li stvarno tako ili? Trenutno cekam betu (17.6.) nakon prvog ivfa 2 osmostanicna, 6 dpt bez posebnih simptoma..pa ono, cisto da znam sto mogu ocekivat ako ne uspijemo. Neda mi se gubit vrijeme na cekanje...

----------


## laine

Ako ti beta bude negativna, zoveš i naručuješ se na kontrolu, i onda dogovor šta i kako. A sad nema šanse prije 9 mj da bi dobila termin zbog godišnjih. Uglavnom ti razmak bude oko cca 3 mjeseca. Dok dođeš na kontrolu pa dogovor pa ubacivanje u mjesec kad ima mjesta a i samo čekanje ciklusa. Ali mislim da ti to i nije loše da ti tijelo dođe k sebi... I nemoj bit negativna, možda si već trudna, držim fige da ne ponavljala ivf  :Smile:

----------


## brar

> ja sam pitala baš gdje se vadi pa su mi rekli u podrumu ako se dobro sjećam jer mi je cijeli taj dan bio kao da sanjam... baš sam bila odsutna.
> Kada si radila transfer?


26.05.

----------


## brar

Sto je s rh faktorom? Kad se vadi? Kad se ustanovi trudnoca ili...? Ja ne znam kako vi, ali ja jednostavno imam manjak informacija. Na SD je neka cudna vibra, malo nervozna rekla bih...

----------


## mimsi

[QUOTE=laine;2889853]Ako ti beta bude negativna, zoveš i naručuješ se na kontrolu, i onda dogovor šta i kako. A sad nema šanse prije 9 mj da bi dobila termin zbog godišnjih. Uglavnom ti razmak bude oko cca 3 mjeseca. Dok dođeš na kontrolu pa dogovor pa ubacivanje u mjesec kad ima mjesta a i samo čekanje ciklusa. Ali mislim da ti to i nije loše da ti tijelo dođe k sebi... I nemoj bit negativna, možda si već trudna, držim fige da ne ponavljala ivf  :Smile: [/Q

Hvala ti!!  :Smile:  ma znam,da, samo mi je lakse kad znam sve opcije. Mislis 3 mjeseca cekanje na stimulirani il prirodni??

----------


## laine

Mislim da kod oboje.. Jedino kod prirodnog ne moraš čekat lijekove ak ih nema. Ja sam sad u prirodnom, sutra na prvu folikumetriju i   cekala sam 2 mjeseca od dogovora, zbog mjesta a i ciklusa.

----------


## mimsi

Ajoj..ja sam nekak mislila da prirodni moze odmah sljedeci ciklus..
Sretno u postupku!  :Smile:

----------


## laine

Da te utješim, danas je bila cura koja je prošli mjesec bila u stimuliranom i sad odmah u prirodni. Eto moguće je.

----------


## mimsi

Super! Hvala ti, bas si me razveselila  :Smile:  nadam se da mi nece trebat...

----------


## mimsi

Laine kak tebi prosla folikulometrija?  :Smile:

----------


## laine

A ne baš... Krvarim još, već 9 dan pa sam pitala jel to normalno malo su se čudili, jedan folikul od 12mm al endometrij tanak. Pitanje je dal će bit ičega u pon  :Sad:

----------


## mimsi

Da...bas dugo krvarenje..iako, moze bit sve ok. Drzim fige da u pon bude puuno bolje  :Smile:

----------


## brar

Eto, meni ovaj put nije uspjelo. Cure, tko vas vodi? Kako ste zadovoljne? Jel imate dovoljno informacija od dr? Moram priznati da mi nikako nije legla komunikacija s dr. Turudic. Folikulometrija bi prosla bez ijedne rijeci npr. I nekako sam uvijek dobivala upute "na izlasku"...

----------


## Paulina28

Drzim fige da sve bude uredu u pon! Razgovaraj sa doktoricom! 
Prije par mjeseci sam krenula na fet i odustala jer sam imala isto problema sa menstruacijom! 
Tako da ti je bolje pričekati da ti se tijelo oporavi i da sve dođe na svoje mjesto! 
Javi kako je bilo!

----------


## mimsi

Ja sam isto kod dr. Turudic. E sad, sto se nje tice, kuzim te o cemu pricas...nije bas nesto pricljiva, no nemogu reci niti da je neugodna. Razumijem i nju jer uvijek ima stvarno puno nas i vjerojatno je to njen stil. Cula sam da je jako dobra dr. i to mi je najbitnije, da zna sto radi! 
Sta god te zanima, pitaj, pa makar i na izlasku  :Smile:  meni je uvijek odgovorila na svako pitanje..iako da, ima taj gard koji nas malo uplasi  :Smile: 
Sretno!!!

----------


## brar

Curke, jel znate kakva je situacija što se tiče 7  i 8. mjeseca? Hoće li se raditi postupci ili je kolektivni godišnji?

----------


## mimsi

Mene isto zanima odgovor na ovo potanje

----------


## laine

Znam samo da je gore dr Turudić sama sa kolegama koji se uče i da nema uopće gužve. Prošle godine su mene naručili za deveti mjesec a dal su radili ne znam...

----------


## brar

I ja sam za 9. mj. ponovo narucena. Spomenula mi je godisnje...

----------


## bebich

Ja sutra vadim betu, 15. dan nakon inseminacije. Menga još nije stigla, bazalna temperatura u porastu. 

Dr.Turudić je vrlo suzdržana, ali koliko nas primi i obradi nije ni čudo. Ja sam za sada zadovoljna.

----------


## sunrize

pozdrav! koji su doktore sad rade na sv.duhu? odavno nisam tamo bila..jel brzo ide u postupak?

----------


## Fridolina

Drage sve, vec sam dulje vrijeme stalni gost Svetog Duha pa evo malo info koga zanima. Nazalost, izgleda da je istina da je i dr. Sirovec otisla raditi van, rekla mi je tehnicarka prije 2 tjedna. Meni je ovih dana punkciju radio dr. Ujević, a transfer dr. Turudić. Moram priznati da gore nikad nisam imala lose iskustvo bez obzira na lijecnika ili sestru s kojima sam kontaktirala, dr. Bauman, dr. Ivkosic, dr. Turudic, dr. Sirovec, dr. Ujević, dr. Luetić, stvarno su svi i profesionalni, ali i ljudi od krvi i mesa koji se normalno razgovaraju s pacjentima. Ako mesto u brzini folikulometrije ne stignem pitati, jasno mi je da oni ne mogu u tom trenu misliti na sve i pokriti sva moja potanja buduci da im je cilj da folikulometrije zavrse do 8h. Isto tako, za bilo koke potamje, pa i hitno se nisam ustrucavala nazvati (ciljam vremena kada zacrse zahvati jer prije toga tesko da ce se netko kaviti na tel) i uvijek dobim odgovor, cak je sestra, kada je to bilo potrebno, nosila doktorici telefon u ambulantu da mi odgovori na pitanje. No, tako je kako je, trenutno se moze doci kod dr. Turudic, Luetic i Ujevica, vjerujem.da ce se ta podkapacitiranost s vremenom osjetiti. Postupak sam uglavnom cekala izmedju jednog i tri mjeseca, no evo zadnji put se prolongiralo na 4 buduci da sam imala cistu na obaveznom pregledu koji se obavlja 25.dan prethodnog ciklusa pa tada nije moguce zapoceti s lijekovima.

----------


## brar

Hm...ja nekako nisam zadovoljna. Imam prijateljicu koja je u postupku u Petrovoj. Nalaze i preglede koje trazi njen dr., mene na Sv. Duhu nisu trazili. O pristupu da ne pricam.  I sad sam malo u bedu. Npr., nisu me nikada pitali imam li ovulaciju. Nemam. Sad je to problem. Krvnu sliku nisu gledali i zapravo se cijelo vrijeme osjecam kao onaj pilic na traci. Znam da je puno zena, ali stava sam da bi trebalo biti malo vise komunikacije.

----------


## laine

Evo brar moje iskustvo i usporedba. Na sv duhu sam bila do sada, 3 ivf-a i 1 fet. Bila sam pacijent dr Sirovec koja je otišla u Dansku. Svi su jako ljubazni i tu nemam prigovora, ali nakon što kod mene nikako ne uspijeva očekivala sam makar jednu dodatnu pretragu ili objašnjenje, ali ništa. Išla sam na konzulatacije kod dr Škvorca i meni osobno se nije svidio, tražio je ponavljanje nekih pretraga za koje smatram da su nebitne, poput spermiograma, ako idem u ivf kakve veze ima dal mu je spermiogram malo lošiji ili bolji (što se kasnije dr iz Petrove složila samnom) i isto nije tražio niti jednu dodatnu pretragu. Nakon toga sam otišla u petrovu gdje mi je dr dala da napravim jednu novu pretragu i rekla da ćemo vidjeti kako će izgledati kod njih u laboratoriju i stanice i embriji kad ću krenut u ivf. Ne kažem da su u petrovoj bolji al već u startu smo krenuli provjeravat moguće uzroke što na sd nikad nisu napravili. Vjerujem da nigdje nije savršeno ali s obzirom da sam iz zga zašto ne bi iskoristila tu privilegiju i probala kod drugih doktora!

----------


## brar

> Evo brar moje iskustvo i usporedba. Na sv duhu sam bila do sada, 3 ivf-a i 1 fet. Bila sam pacijent dr Sirovec koja je otišla u Dansku. Svi su jako ljubazni i tu nemam prigovora, ali nakon što kod mene nikako ne uspijeva očekivala sam makar jednu dodatnu pretragu ili objašnjenje, ali ništa. Išla sam na konzulatacije kod dr Škvorca i meni osobno se nije svidio, tražio je ponavljanje nekih pretraga za koje smatram da su nebitne, poput spermiograma, ako idem u ivf kakve veze ima dal mu je spermiogram malo lošiji ili bolji (što se kasnije dr iz Petrove složila samnom) i isto nije tražio niti jednu dodatnu pretragu. Nakon toga sam otišla u petrovu gdje mi je dr dala da napravim jednu novu pretragu i rekla da ćemo vidjeti kako će izgledati kod njih u laboratoriju i stanice i embriji kad ću krenut u ivf. Ne kažem da su u petrovoj bolji al već u startu smo krenuli provjeravat moguće uzroke što na sd nikad nisu napravili. Vjerujem da nigdje nije savršeno ali s obzirom da sam iz zga zašto ne bi iskoristila tu privilegiju i probala kod drugih doktora!


Upravo to. Nema dvosmjerne komunikacije. Ja sam laik i uvijek idem s punim povjerenjem da netko zna što radi. Ali, kad čujem što je sve u Petrovoj čula moja kolegica, shvatila sam da je to sve nekako na Sv. Duhu "lako ćemo". Osim dr. Tikvice, ja se i ne mogu složiti s nekom ljubaznošću; na samom postupku pitanje zašto se nisam prijavila na recepciji kod biologice bilo je s takvim tonom kao da sam zadnja kokoš (nitko mi nije rekao, prvi postupak). Samnom nitko nije razgovarao o prehrani npr., A zašto ne idem negdje drugdje? Imam 2 smrzlića, to odradim u 9. mj i odlazim sa Sv. Duha u Petrovu.

----------


## Gosparka

Cure, radi li još dr. Bauman na SD, sestra Pere? Jel im sad vrijeme godišnjih? Dolazim u Zg nakon 5.g. i htjela bih ih posjetiti sa sinom koji je došao na svijet zahvaljujući ekipi sa SD  :Smile:

----------


## laine

Dr Bauman je u Irskoj, ne radi u RH više. Sestra Pere još radi, al godišnji su do 9mj pa ne neznam jel gore.

----------


## bebich

> Dr Bauman je u Irskoj, ne radi u RH više. Sestra Pere još radi, al godišnji su do 9mj pa ne neznam jel gore.


Je sestra je gore, barem je bila prošli tjedan. Ja sam sutra gore na AIH pa mogu javiti  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

E cure, rade li se punkcije vikendom kad je postupak u prirodnom ciklusu?
U 9.mj. idem a po mojoj racunici ovulacija tj. punkcija bi mogla past za vikend...

----------


## Bebosan

Jel ima koja od cura u postupku na sv.duhu kakvo je stanje tamo?

----------


## iva777

Vidim da je tema malo zamrla.ima li koga u postupku? Nakon pauze od godinu i pol evo spremam se u svoj 3.postupak.ima li kakvih novosti ili novih doktora? Do sada sam bila kod Dr.Turudic.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

Nema nikoga?  :Sad:    na pregledu sam 24.02.2017 kod dr.Turudić, čekamo nalaze svih pretraga , kroz tjedan dana će svi nalazi biti gotovi.Nadam se da je sve ok i da nema nikakvih prepreka za novi postupak. Zna li itko kakva je situacija , da li se dosta čeka na ljekove?

----------


## MalaMa

Pozdrav Iva. Sada si vec vjerojatno rijesila dogovor s dr T. 
Ja sam bila gore krajem prosle i odmah dobila lijekove. Tad nije bila guzva ali sada kao da se malo zahuktalo. DrT je meni bila u proslom postupku (dobitnom)na punkciji i transferu. A i ovaj put je. Uz nju jos radi dr.Luetic. Nadam se da cete uskoro ugledati pozitivnu betu. Sretno!

----------


## iva777

MamaMa pozdrav, je vec sam bila i saznala sve informacije! Hvala ti u svakom slucaju.Uglavnom ako jekoga zanima , nema guzve nema cekanja , ako imate sve nalaze krecete odmah u postupak , vec sam dobila sve ljekove , ovaj put elnova ( pikam  se 3 dc pa 6 dan folikulometria) .bas me zanima kako cu reagirati na ovaj protokol . I dalje sam kod dr.Turudic , bio je s njom jedan mladi lijecnik, nez ime moguce da je taj dr.Luetic.Sestra Pera je i dalje tamo u dalje pozitivna kao uvijek.atmosfera je jako dobra.MalaMa cestitam na trudnoci, drzim fige da bude sve skolski do kraja

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bebosan

Draga Iva evo ja se dvoumim izmedu bolnice sve duh i privatnika bitno mi je da nema nekog cekanja zanima me dali ste tamo radili spremio kakva im je ta prostorija za spremio dali si prvi put isla sa nekim nalazima ja nemam ništa od nalaza osim spermiograma starog 4 g a ja nakon dvije vanmaternicne ostala bez oba jajovoda nadam se da cemo se druziti

----------


## iva777

Draga bebosan , na svetom duhu smo radili spermiogram 1 put.sobica je ok, nista posebno.mm se nije bas mogao opustiti pa smo  za sve sljedece dolaske donosilu uzorak od doma, bitno je da dodjete do sv.duha u roku 30min ukoliko je moguce i da je uzorak uz tijelo. Ukoliko nemas nalaze dr.ce ti reci sto sve treba ali sigurno trebas papa , briseve, klamidija, hpv..
Spolne hormone 2- 5 dan ciklusa , krvni grupu, rh faktor.nazoves ih gore 01 3712 109 -narudjba .zoves izmedju 13 i 15h .narucit ce te prvi slobodan termin.moras imati uputnicu D 1 u suprug uputnicu za spermiogram.nadam se da sam pomogla! Sretno

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

I ja se nadam da se vidimo gorr i da cemo se zajedno veseliti

----------


## MalaMa

Iva777 drago mi je da si dobila lijekove i kreces. Zelim ti srecu i neka je ovo dobitni!
Mislim da si me krivo razumjela,mozda sam bila nejasna  sad nisam trudna. Ovo sam ti govorila o trudnoci prije 4 godine. Sad cekam betu. Sutra ju vadim. No bez simptoma ikakvih pa se ne nadam puno. Sretno!

----------


## Bebosan

Iva hvala na objašnjenju danas cura se narucit kod mog gin MalaMa drum fige da beta bude veeelika

----------


## vinalina

Pozdrav svima ESDEOVKAMA! 
Kaj nema čekanja???

----------


## MalaMa

Mislim da nema cekanja. Ako su svi nalazi ok krece se u postupak. Iva dr. L je zensko. Nisam jis gore susrela muskog dr. Bar ne od kad je dr.B otisao.

----------


## vinalina

znači prvo trebam otići gore da mi napišu koje nalaze trebam donijeti da bi mogla u postupak?
Odmah upišu na listu ili kad dođem s nalazima?

----------


## vinalina

dugo me nje bilo pa sam sad kao da nikada nisam bila...

----------


## MalaMa

Vinalina, u principu nema liste,kao prije. Meni ginic nije htio datu uputnice za pretrage dok ne donesem iz bolnice papir. Tako da je moj put isao:konzultacije na SD,kod ginica po uputnice, sa svim nalazima opet na SD (zvala i dogovorila termin kad sam sve skupila) i onda dogovor. Meni su odmah dali lijekove. Eto,nadam se da sam pomogla.

----------


## iva777

MalaMa ,nadam se da ipak nisam pogrijesila i da ce beta pokazati veliku brojku!  Sljedeci put kad odem gore bas cu pitati jel ima novi  doktor. Vinalina, tako je cekanja nema ako imas sve nalaze.najbolje nazvati gore naruciti se na konzultacije pa ce ti reci sta ti sve treba i onda kad prikupis opet gore.! Cure sretno!! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## vinalina

hvala cure  :Heart:

----------


## MalaMa

Iva hvala ti. Krv izvadjena,nalaz popodne. Ne ocekujem puno.

----------


## vinalina

pratim...

----------


## MalaMa

Cure,beta 0. Idemo dalje. Planiramo s lijekovima u travnju. Sretno svima!

----------


## Bebosan

MalaMa zao mi je drzi se

----------


## iva777

MalaMa zao mi je jako , ali kao sto lazes: idemo dalje.! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

Benosan,Iva ima sto novo?

----------


## iva777

Joj jos cekam m.ovaj mjesec mi kasni, valjda od stresa na poslu.cekam pa da se krenem pikati! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

Sretno! Navijam i zelim lijepe stanice,odlicnu oplodnju,a onda veliku betu! Sad ce to s proljecem sve ici!  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

Evo danas prvo pikanje sa elonovom , najjednostavnije pikanje do sad , u cetvrat sam na folikulometriji pa cemo vidjeti kako napreduje.jel ima koga gote ovih dana? cure sretno svima! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

Iva sretno. Od kojeg dana ciklusa si dobila pikanje? Drugog?

----------


## iva777

MalaMa od 3dc u vecernjim satima, kaze doktrorica da joj se to najbolje pokazalo. sad cemo vidjeti. 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

Iva kakve su vijesti? Jel guzva gore?

----------


## iva777

nema guzve .dosla sam u 7 30 bila je jedna cura ispred mene .vec je od  7 15 pocela primati, znaci par cura samo.idem opet sutra , jer imam  samo par folikula velicine 10 mm , na 6dc.a 3dc u vecernjim satima sam dala injekciju. sutra cu znati vise hoce li pojacavati terapiju ako se sporo razvijaju, a moguce da su mali jer su.mi ciklusi 31 dan.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

Iva to je sigurno jer ti je duzi ciklus. Razvit ce se. Javljaj vijesti.

----------


## iva777

Naravno , javim se vec ujutro!

----------


## iva777

evo da javim situaciju : danas malo guzva dosla sam oko 7: 15 na folikulometriju, kroz malo vise od pola sata dosla na red .u 8 h dr.radi pauzu, ima sastanak ali vraca se kroz 15 mix max. kod mene stanje : 2 folikula 11, 12 na lijevom j. a desno 5 folikula 14, 13,12,11,11. u ponedjejak sam opet gore
danas je 7 dc i puno je bolje nego jucer .nadam se da je ovo ok s obzirom.na dan ciklusa.danas.krecem.sa cetrotide i tako sljedeca 3 dana.

----------


## MalaMa

Iva meni se to cini ok za 7 dc. To bi sredinom sljedeceg tjedna mogla biti punkcija. Sretno u ponedjeljak!

----------


## MalaMa

Nisam pitala,hoces li uzimati anesteziju za punkciju?

----------


## iva777

MalaMa tako sam i ja racunala , po meni ce biti u srijedu 12dc, tako je bilo i prosli put.uzet cu anesteziju, nema potrebe da se patim.prosli put me nisu ni pitali, dobila sam je.

----------


## iva777

danas na folikulometriji 7-8 cura i 2 punkcije, sve ide dosta brzo, Dr.Turudic se vratila( nisam je vidjela cijeli prosli tjedan)Stanje kod mene:  10 dc  2 vodeca folikula 16mm - ostali malo manje 15, 14mm ( ima ih dosta- nisam pitala broj) - kaze dr.blaga hiperstimulacija, moguce da ce nakon punckije ici na zeledjivanje pa kad se situacija smiri na transfer, al vidjet cemo.dobila sam jos jedan cetrotide i overleap. jel imao netko slicno iskustvo ?

----------


## iva777

ovaleap , a ne overleap  :Wink:

----------


## MalaMa

Iva s tim iskustva nemam. Dr T je bila na goo vjerojatno. Ja dam narucena u srijeu na dogovor. Rekli mi da je 15.3nema.

----------


## iva777

Aha zato je nije bilo, nekako sam mirnija kad je ona tamo. vec u srijedu si na dogovoru! ma super!  s obzirom da nema guzve brzo ces krenuti

----------


## MalaMa

Nadam se da hocu. Nacelno sam dogovorila postupak na lijekove. Sad se samo nadam da ga nece odgoditi zbog Uskrsa. Jer taman bi to tako nekako islo.

----------


## katekate

Bok djevojke, i ja sam trenutno u postupku ovaj 3. mjesec i na folikulometrijama. Svaki dan čitam razne forume, pratim kakvo je stanje, posebno na sv.Duhu ali nikako nisam pisala..  Moja priča je malo drugačija...Da ne duljim, vrlo brzo sam uspjela zatrudniti, ali dva puta vanmaternična trudnoća je rezultirala gubitkom oba jajovoda u jednoj godini. Relativno mlada sam ostala bez mogućnosti prirodne trudnoće, srećom, nalejela sam na jednoj operaciji na dr. Baumana, koji me je uputio na IVF (tada sam pomislila, Bože, je li se to stvarno meni događa). Prvi IVF, stimulacija Puregonom, Orgalutranom, 1mjesec 2015, punkcija 15 dc, 9 oocita, 2 oplođene, osmostanične, jedna se primila, prva trudnoća i dijete <3. Bilo je tu i ružnijih strana, hiperstimulacija, ležanje u bolnici, sve u svemu najbolji mogući ishod  :Smile:  Nakon carskog reza sam  malo čekala na novi pokušaj, i evo, došli smo na red ponovno. Nikakvih drugih problema nemamo, osim tehničkih (dakle, bez jajovoda).  I ovaj put to ide malo sporije nego kod nekih drugih žena, u smislu da mi je ovulacija malo kasnije i folikuli sporije rastu, ali rastu i ima ih dovoljno. Ne brinem se puno, trudim se biti pozitivna cijelo vrijeme iako mi ovaj put inekcije malo teže padaju, smuče me, i napuhnuta sam, vjerojatno sam sklonija hiperstimulacijama. Želim vam sreću svima da doživite sreću kao i ja i da napokon zagrlite svoje dijete.

----------


## iva777

aj drzim fige da se ne poklopi bas sa blagdanima.. ja sam opet ujutro gore, ipak hiperstimulacija, petak punkcija, rekla je dr da cemo vidjet hocemo odgoditi ili ne

----------


## iva777

> Bok djevojke, i ja sam trenutno u postupku ovaj 3. mjesec i na folikulometrijama. Svaki dan čitam razne forume, pratim kakvo je stanje, posebno na sv.Duhu ali nikako nisam pisala..  Moja priča je malo drugačija...Da ne duljim, vrlo brzo sam uspjela zatrudniti, ali dva puta vanmaternična trudnoća je rezultirala gubitkom oba jajovoda u jednoj godini. Relativno mlada sam ostala bez mogućnosti prirodne trudnoće, srećom, nalejela sam na jednoj operaciji na dr. Baumana, koji me je uputio na IVF (tada sam pomislila, Bože, je li se to stvarno meni događa). Prvi IVF, stimulacija Puregonom, Orgalutranom, 1mjesec 2015, punkcija 15 dc, 9 oocita, 2 oplođene, osmostanične, jedna se primila, prva trudnoća i dijete <3. Bilo je tu i ružnijih strana, hiperstimulacija, ležanje u bolnici, sve u svemu najbolji mogući ishod  Nakon carskog reza sam  malo čekala na novi pokušaj, i evo, došli smo na red ponovno. Nikakvih drugih problema nemamo, osim tehničkih (dakle, bez jajovoda).  I ovaj put to ide malo sporije nego kod nekih drugih žena, u smislu da mi je ovulacija malo kasnije i folikuli sporije rastu, ali rastu i ima ih dovoljno. Ne brinem se puno, trudim se biti pozitivna cijelo vrijeme iako mi ovaj put inekcije malo teže padaju, smuče me, i napuhnuta sam, vjerojatno sam sklonija hiperstimulacijama. Želim vam sreću svima da doživite sreću kao i ja i da napokon zagrlite svoje dijete.


katekate   hvala sto si sa nama podijelila svoju pricu . drago mi je sto si ipak na kraju docekala svoju bebicu .
i ja sam sklona hiperu, i tesko sve podnosim jer sam jako napuhnuta i vec sad teze hodam, ali uvijek sam u svemu pozitivna i svaki postupak shvacam kao korak do cilja.evo ja sam u petak na punkciji  , nadam se da ce bit.puno lijepih stanica i da cu ovaj put imati nesto i za smrznuti.kad si na punkciji?

----------


## katekate

Bok, bila sam i jutros na folikulometriji, kako sam rekla kod mene to malo sporije ide, danas 10dc, a folikuli su 15mm i manji, tako da se gledamo opet u petak, a punkcija 99% u ponedjeljak, 15dc (u principu porast isti kao i zadnji put, pa mogu i pogađati kakva mi je sudbina). Valjda bude malo više ovaj put, oplođenih, pa i zamrznutih.. Daj Bože...ti si iva777 u petak na punkciji? kakvo je kod tebe stanje s folikulima?

----------


## iva777

katekate drzim fige da bude bolje nego prosli puta. je, petak punkcija .lijevi jajnik prepun folikula - preko 15   , desno samo 4 .lijevi uvijek jace kod mene reagira. zadovoljna sam reakcijom ovaj put , a sve ce ipak pokazati punkcija i  najvaznije sama oplodnja. nadam se da ce biti lijepe i zrele . danas sam pitala biologicu moze li mm donijeti uzorak od doma na dan punkcije jer mu ona soba  nikako ne odgovora .kad smo radili spermiogram uvijek smo donosili od doma i puno bolji nalaz ima tada .proslu punkciju je davao uzorak gore i grozan je bio nalaz jer je vjerojatno pod stresom.ugl.rekli su mi da ne preporucavaju ali mozee ako inzistiramo. jel ima jos netko u petak na punkciji? jedimo ne kuzim zasto vec u 7 30 moram biti gore a prije 8 30 - 9h nikad ne pocinje??

----------


## MalaMa

katekate dobro dosla! Zelim vam brzi uspjeh i ovaj put!

Ja sam dogovorila postupak u travnju i dobila lijekove.

Iva ne znam jel donosenje uzorka jako utjece na vitalnost spermija. Mi nismo nikad nosili. A i ovo vrijeme u 7.30 je za folikulometrije. Punkcije su blize 9 ako je guzva. Mene su za petak narucili u 8.30 za biopsiju endometrija valjda jer je zadnji put bilo sve savrseno,a nije se primilo.

----------


## iva777

MalaMa , znam da su u 7 30 folikulometrije zato ne razumijem zasto rad moram doci.budem ih ujutro zvrcnula da pitam jos jednom.
znaci u travnju postupak- super to je brzo.koje lijekove si dobila?

----------


## iva777

MalaMa , i drzim fige za biopsiju, nadam se da ce proci sto bezbolnije, i dati odgovore zato ne dolazi do implantacije.obavjestavaj nas, bas me zanima jer i kod mene sce super svaki put a nece se primiti

----------


## holideja

Bok drage djevojke,žene...nova sam ovdje,ovih dana kreće moja priča sa postupcima na sv. Duhu. Imam 32 godine,unazad tri godine pokušavamo dobiti bebu.ja sam prije godinu i pol operirala cistu na jajniku i polip na maternici(dobroćudne),tada su mi ispitali prohodnost jajovoda ,sto se toga tiče sve je ok.u 10 mjesecu prošle godine brisevi su pokazali da imam ureaplasmu koja je uspješno otklonjena antibioticima. Hormoni uredni. Kod dečka oligozoospermia.eto,to je ukratko moja situacija.bila sam kod dr.T. koja je predložila da pokušamo sa dvije inseminacije dva mjeseca zaredom,sada u travnju i odmah u svibnju i ako ne budu uspjesne da idemo na IVF. E sad,na ovim vašim dosadašnjim postovima ima puno korisnih informacija koje ću si sigurno dati vremena pročitati ali sada mi prilično hitno treba pomoć oko jednoga.doktorica mi je dala Femaru za stimuliranje ovulacije i ja sam se tek poslije iznenadila njenom cijenom.

----------


## Bebosan

> MalaMa , i drzim fige za biopsiju, nadam se da ce proci sto bezbolnije, i dati odgovore zato ne dolazi do implantacije.obavjestavaj nas, bas me zanima jer i kod mene sce super svaki put a nece se primiti


Evo curke da se javim ja sam dobila termin 12.4. za konzultacije

----------


## holideja

Uglavnom,moj gornji post je izgleda bio predugacak pa se ne vidi što mi je ustvari pitanje  :Smile:  pitala sam postoji li mogućnost da se jeftinije nabavi femara ili da se kupi pakiranje od 10 tableta ali sam ju na kraju kupila...

----------


## iva777

holideja i bebosan dobro nam dosle i sto brze se prebacile na trudnicki forum .

----------


## iva777

objavilo me se samo pola posta ! uglavnom nama nisu predlagane inseminacije , moj m ima oligoastenozoospermiju , kod mene sve ok. ukoliko vam ne uspije 1 inseminacija mozes odmah traziti da idete na ivf .

----------


## iva777

holideja oko cega trebas pomoc?

----------


## holideja

> holideja i bebosan dobro nam dosle i sto brze se prebacile na trudnicki forum .


Hvalaaaa!

----------


## MalaMa

holideja i bebosan dobro dosle! I sto prije trudne ostale. holi nemam iskustva s femarom i ne znam za cijene ni jel se moze jeftinije naci. A zar ih moras sama kupiti? Ako te to muci.
Iva lijekove cu napisati,ne znam ih napamet. Moram do fridza. Uglavnom te jos nisam imala.
Bebosan kod koje si dr narucena?

----------


## MalaMa

Lijekovi su bemfola i olgalutran

----------


## MalaMa

Orgalutran

----------


## Bebosan

Nemam pojma kod koje doktorice nista mi nije rekla samo mi je rekla datum

----------


## MalaMa

12.4. Je srijeda. Onda kod drT. Kod nje sam i ja. Ja sam gore i cekam. Iva jesi ti tu?

----------


## Bebosan

Jel' ona ok?

----------


## iva777

MalaMa sad sam se ukljucila .punkcija obavljena.dobili smo 12js.nadam se da ce nam se nesto oploditi.punkcija prosla ok al sad booli!

----------


## iva777

bemfolu nisam koristila , orgalutran jesam . ( imam i ja problem sa nazivima lijekova pa prepisujem slovo po slovo  :Smile:  .opet mi pola posta fali  :Sad:  
MalaMa kako si mi? kako je proslo? mozda smo se i vidjele danas .oko 9 30 sam bila gotova , otpustili me oko 11 30.mislim da sam bila jedina na punkciji, ali bilo je 4- 5 transfera

----------


## MalaMa

Iva ti si isla pod anestezijom? Ja sam isla odmah nakon tebe ali ne sjecas se vjerojatno niceg poslije  :Smile: 
Meni je dr.napravila to "grebanje" endometrija jer to kao mozepomoci ugnjezdenju. A usput sam odnijela uzorakda se vidi postoji li i kakva upala. Kako god bolje lijeciti nego ici u postupke bez uspjeha. Iva to je odlican br stanica,sigurno ce se nesto oploditi. Cekam vijesti. U pon dolazis ili zoves gore?
Bebosan meni je drT ok. Nekima djeluje hladno. Nije pricljivaako ju ne pitas. Pitaj sve sto te zanima i muci. Svakako poslusa i tvoje "zelje" pa slobodno joj ih reci.

----------


## iva777

MalaMa , da da pod anestezijom , ni ne pomisljam drugacije. malo su se mucili dok su me uspavali, nikako ja zatvoriti oci , haha show. znaci ppslije mene si bila? i kakvo ti je iskustvo, si dobila anesteziju ili? kad su ti nalazi? u ponedjeljak trebam zvati oko 10h da vidim situaciju, tad ce mi rec za transfer ( mantram da se oplodi  ) slazem se za dr.T , dosta kaze da je hladna, ali meni je ok uvijek pitam sve sto me zanima i sve mi objasni.tako i danas , ja sam se ustala prije vremena , nije mogla vjerovati s obzirom da ( kako kaze) punkcija je bila malo zeznuta ( folikuli su bili malo teze za dohvatiti) ali mi je napomenula da ce me boljeti i boli uh! jajnici su dosta povecani.objasnila je sve moguce ishode i da ako bol ne prestaje da se javim na hitnu ginekolosku. zasad mislilm da se smiruje....

----------


## MalaMa

Iva zelim ti da bol prestane i sve se smiri. Moj nalaz je za tjedan dana u petak.

----------


## Bebosan

Iva neka se bol sto prije smiri i neka se sve oplode hvala curke na info nisam kod imala iskustva sa zenskim doktorom

----------


## holideja

Pročitala sam sve postove u temi i s jedne strane su mi puuunooo pomogli a s druge strane otvorila su mi se neka nova pitanja...  :Shock:  Kao što sam gore napisala, uskoro krećem sa prvim postupkom inseminacije. Bila sam kod doktorice Turudić,  dogovorili smo se dva pokušaja inseminacije iduća dva ciklusa,ako to ne upali idemo na IVF. e sad slijede moja pitanja vezano za sam postupak... Vidjela sam da se puno spominju prohodni jajovodi i odsustvo bilo kakvih infekcija kao preduvjet inseminacije. Meni su krajem 2015. prilikom operacije polipa i ciste provjerili i prohodnost jajovoda (sve ok, bili prohodni) i napravili HSG. E sad, s obzirom da je to bilo prije godinu i pol, kako mogu biti sigurna da mi jajvodi nisu sada začepljeni, tj. zašto me doktorica nije poslala na to?  :Shock:  Druga stvar, u rujnu mi je otkrivena ureaplasma, pila antibiotike i riješila to,ali zadnje briseve radila krajem 11. mjeseca. Iako su bili uredni , čudi me da me doktorica ipak nije poslala da ponovo radim bris? (mislim, nije da sam luda za tim da radim briseve,  :Razz:  ali ono,preventivno? ja sam malo hipohonodar, pa si mislim šta ako se vratila ta bakterija :Mad: )
Doktorica mi je prepisala stimulaciju Femarom od 3.-7 dana ciklusa ,dvije na dan (u ponedjeljak krećem) i zaboravila sam pitati u koje vrijeme da pijem? Folikulometrija od 8-10 dana ali kako sam danas dobila mengu shvatila sam da mi ti dani padaju točno na vikend (subota, nedjelja, ponedjeljak...) Šta da radim, da idem u petak?? Ili još ranije? I vidjela sam da inseminacija može biti u prirodnom ili stimuliranom ciklusu, o čemu to ovisi? Šaljem i vrijednosti mojih hormona, možda je tu nešto što je ukazivalo na to da mi ovulacije nisu redovne. Horomone sam vadila 4. dana ciklusa kako mi je dr. T. rekla - LH: 5,3 (ref vrijednosti od 2,4- 12,6) FSH: 7,1 (ref. vrijednosti 3,5-12,5) , Prolaktin : 256 (ref. vrijednosti od 102 do 496) AMH: 8,7 (ref. vrijednosti od 4,1-58) 
Oprostite ako sam vas izbombardirala pitanjima, ali na samom sam početku pa je još puno nejasnoća..

----------


## iva777

draga Holideja,s obzirom na veliki broj nedoumica i pitanja,  moj savjet je da sutra nazoves u kliniku i prvo pitas sve sto te zanima.sto se tice vremena kad trebas popiti tablete , pogledaj da li ti pise na onom papiru koji su ti dali ( meni  i je tamo pisalo) .na duhu traze briseve da ßsu uredni i ne stariji od godinu dana, a ako zelis uvijek ih mozes ponoviti.koliko znam folikulometrije rade i subotom , ali isto nazovi gore pa provjeri.na neka pitanja ti nemam odgovor, jedino vidim da ti je amh snizen, ali neznam u kojoj mjesri, mozda si zbog toga u stimuliranom.moras jednostavno pitati doktoricu sve sto te zanima jedino tako ces biti opustenija i sigurnija u ono sto radis! sretno!

----------


## laine

Holideja pokušat ću ti odg na sva pitanja. Prvo prohodnost jajovoda nema potrebe radit često, to nije baš bezazleno a i neće ti se jajovodi začepit tako brzo, brisevi ti vrijede godinu dana i zato te nije slala, s ureaplazmom se može ostat trudna samo onda ponavljaš razne testove i liječiš što treba. Ne brini, neće te slat svako malo na testove, opusti se po tom pitanju. Femaru pij ujutro i navečer, ili pitaj dr ak te to muči, poanta je da piješ uvijek u isto vrijeme. Ako ti dan ciklusa kad trebaš na uzv pada za vikend ideš u petak. Hormoni izgledaju ok, ali s femarim češ ovulirati sigurno a i možda dobit bolje folikule. Evo nadam se da će ti ovi odg pomoći barem dok to sve ne pitaš dr.

----------


## holideja

Drage iva i laine,puno hvala na pomoci!drugi puta ću definitivno pitati sve info doktoricu ali sada stvarno nisam ni znala šta ne znam i šta trebam pitati

----------


## MalaMa

Iva kakvo je stanje?

----------


## iva777

Evo upravo saznala , u srijedy transfer! to je 5 dan od punkcije!koliko je oplodjeno i kakvo je stanje, nexlce preko telefona.mrne i dalje bole jajnici, cijeli vikend  sam prelezala , nikad mi tako nije bilo

----------


## MalaMa

Super. To ce biti blastice? Miruj jos da ti se smiri do srijede. Sretno!

----------


## iva777

Nadam se da ce se do srijede lijepo razviti , i da ce ova bol popustiti.naime nisam tip koji je navikao biti doma i lezati.ali sam zato pogledala toliko filmova da sam potpuno izgubila pojam o vremenu i prostoru.  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

Iva sretno danas! Javi kako je proslo. Saljem vibrice.

----------


## iva777

MalaMa evo napravljen transfer 1 blastice .iako je dr.bila vise za varijantu zamrzavanja, inzistirala sam na transferu. blagi je hiper i jajnici su uvecani ali dobro sr osjecam pa sam zato tako odlucila

----------


## MalaMa

Ova sretno! Jel bilo sto za smrznuti?

----------


## iva777

sutra ujutro moram zvati da vidimo kako se razvija .ako se pravilno razvija smrznut ce.samo jedna jos ostala.oplodilo se svih 12 ali se nepravilno dijele.

----------


## iva777

prvi put imam cak 2 smrzlića! presretna sam

----------


## MalaMa

Ooo. Lijepe vijesti. To je odlicno! Ipak nije samo jedna. Nadam se da ti nece uskoro ni trebati,jer naravno kako dr T kaze:draga sad si trudna!
Sretno!

----------


## iva777

Tako je MalaMa. javi nam sutra rezultat biopsije, bas me zanima.

----------


## MalaMa

Evo me. Nalaz je uredu i danas krecem s pikanjem.  :Smile:

----------


## iva777

super MalaMa! drzim fige na najjace!

----------


## MalaMa

Jutro. Iva kako si? Jesu li se jajnici smirili? Kako ti provodis vrijeme?
Ja sam danas 3.dan pikanja. Sutra ili prekosutra idem na 1.folikulo.

----------


## iva777

> Jutro. Iva kako si? Jesu li se jajnici smirili? Kako ti provodis vrijeme?
> Ja sam danas 3.dan pikanja. Sutra ili prekosutra idem na 1.folikulo.


Smiruju se svakim  danom sve bolje..
[emoji3] [emoji2] znas kako je ovo vrijeme cekanja bete- izmjenjivanje emocija iz krajnosti u krajnost. uf! ali kako znam da ima smrzlica opustenija sam jer ako ne uspije ovaj put , isla bi sto prije u fet. ali porazgovarat cu i ja sa dr.vezano za scratching endometrija prije fet-a. ona je tebi to predlozila? kako si ti ? bockanje ide?

----------


## MalaMa

Drago mi je da se smiruje. Znam kako je,vrtuljak emocija. A probaj biti sto pozitivnija.
Meni je dr predlozila biop.endica. Nisam do sad za to ni cula. Ja sam ok. Bockanje vec odradim zmirecki  :Smile: .

----------


## MalaMa

Sve je utihnulo. Ima kakvih vijesti s naseg SD?

----------


## iva777

MalaMa , bas neobicno da nema nikoga sa Duha. u.kojoj si ti sad fazi? znas li.mozda kako rade za vrijeme Uskrsnjih praznika?  

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

Iva, jesi dobila nalaz bete?
Ja bila danas na punkciji. 6 oocita. Sutra zovem. Rade normalno u petak. Za ponedjeljak ne znam. Ali drugi tjedan isto uredno rade.

----------


## iva777

Nadam se da je punkcija prosla bezbolno i da ce se sad lijepo oploditi. 
Jel ti to ocekivani broj dpbiveni js?
Moja beta je 1.66 .sta cu , moram nastaviti dalje.sutra cu se javiti doktorici da vidim za fet, a ako ni to ne uspije , ici cu privatno i napravoti jos dodatne pretrage jer ocigledno nije tako bajno stanje kod mene kao sto doktori kazu.
zaboravila sam , podsjeti me sutra zovem gore sestre da javim rezultat ili moram ici gore?


Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

:Love: Iva bas mi je zao. Al ne mora znaciti da kod tebe nesto ne stima. Samo se mora sve poklopiti za uspjeh. Mozes i samo nazvati i javiti betu pa dogovoriti za dalje. Probaj glavu gore i dalje u novi postupak. Doci ce i tvoj dobitni. Grlim...

----------


## iva777

MalaMa , je vas tako sve se mora poklopitii.
Tebi zelim srecu do neba !  :Kiss: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

Sto se stanica tice,u principu i je ocekivano. Najprije je bilo 5. Nisam neki hipersenzibilac tako da se uvijek vrtilo oko tog broja. Punkcija je bila uz dolantin pa je bilo ok. Sve cu sutra cuti. Hvala ti!

----------


## iva777

MalaMa jesi zvala gore? kad je transfer?
Ja sam javila za negativnu betu.
Turudicka ide sad na godisnj tako da imam konzultacije tek 3.5. da vidimo kad cemo u fet .

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

Iva,zvala sam 4 su se oplodile. U cetvrtak transfer,to je 3 d od punkcije. Sad me malo brine sto ce biti s ostalim stanicama. Brinem se hoce li se nastaviti dijeliti ili propasti i nece se uspjeti smrznuti. A koja mi je onda korist od stimulacije. Ovako mogu i u prirodnom. Bar su nama prirodni c.bili ok,dobijemo isto lijepo oplodjene stanice. 
Jel znas od kad je dr T na goo?

----------


## iva777

Nadam se da ce se lijepo oploditi, razumijem te draga uvijek neko iscekivanje ... ja sam prvi put imala smrzlice i to me trenutno drzi da se ne raspadam.
koliko sam shvatila sestru od ovog vijenda je na godisnjem .Pretpostavljam da ce ti ona raditi transfer.
Drzim fige na najjace da se mrvice lijepo dijele!❤

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala11111

MalaMa sretno na transveru i nadam se da ćeš imati smrzlića 
Iva777 samo hrabro naprijed žao mi je za betu ali nema predaje 
Ja sam 4dnt vratili 2cc 4 dan i zamrznuli 2bc.

----------


## MalaMa

Mala hvala ti! I tebi sretno! Nek bude lijepa beta-beturina :Smile:

----------


## Bebosan

Joj sad vidim Iva zao mi je drzi se Mala Ma sretno Mala za veliku betu ja sam danas obavila prve konzultacije kod doktorice T moram vaditi hormone  i markere briseve dok to skupim idem odmah u postupak curke dali se tsh vadi ovisno o ciklusu

----------


## iva777

Bebosan , hvala ti .
Tsh vadis neovisno o ciklusu , ja sam ga vadila zajedno sa hormonima ( 2 do 5 dan) da me ne bockaju vise puta.
Jesu ti vec odredili lijekove?
Sretno! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

Mala11111 sretno i tebi i da za par dana nas svih obradujes sa lijepom betom ! 
 :Smile:  
Si bila u punoj stimulaciji? 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bebosan

Ne nisu nikakve lijekove samo mi je rekla kad donesem nalaze da idem odmah u postupak vjerovatno prirodni posto idem prvi put

----------


## iva777

Aha, vjerujem da ce ti nakon nalaza odrediti vrstu postupka.
Super znaci nema cekanja na sd! 
Javljaj nam novosti ! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bebosan

Curke imam pitanje trebam izvaditi AMH u Vinogradskoj dali se moram narucivati

----------


## iva777

Koliko se sjecam, ne treba se narucivati.
Ponesi uputnicu  i dodji ujutro mislim do 9h 
Ali nisam 100 % sigurna jer proslo je vec vremena .
evo i broj pa zvrcni : 01 3787 383 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

Evo me. U busici dvije 8st mrve. Jedna 8 st smrznuta. A sad optimizam na najjace  :Smile: )

----------


## iva777

MalaMa - saljem puno pozitivne energije ! nek se cvrsto prime! 
Ima i smrzlic! ❤

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bebosan

Hvala iva MalaMa drugim fige da se cvrsto prime i ostanu kod mame narednih 9 mjeseci​

----------


## mala11111

> Mala11111 sretno i tebi i da za par dana nas svih obradujes sa lijepom betom ! 
>  
> Si bila u punoj stimulaciji? 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


2-11 dan bemfola, + od 7 dana orgalutrani

----------


## mala11111

Sretno draga da se mrvice uhvate

----------


## MalaMa

Mala1111 i ja sam imala takvu stimulaciju. Nisam imala puno folikula (nisam ni prije) ali su mi bili podjednake velicine. Sretno!

----------


## Bebosan

Curke moje zelim vam  Sretan Uskrs i da sljedeći docekate sa bebicama u rukama

----------


## MalaMa

Bebosan hvala! I tebi i ostalim curama zelim sretan Uskrs. Pridruzujem se i zeljama da drzite svoje male smotuljke sljedece godine!

----------


## iva777

Sretan Uskrs drage moje !! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

Cure nista ni od nas ovaj put. Beta 8dnt 1.4

----------


## mala11111

> Cure nista ni od nas ovaj put. Beta 8dnt 1.4


MalaMa žao mi je ni meni ništa beta negativna idemo dalje....

----------


## MalaMa

mala jesi zvala gore za narucit se?
Ja planiram ponovit betu drugi tjedan,da ne kazu da je ova bila prerano. Ili da ne ponavljam? Sta mislite?

----------


## MalaMa

I meni je zao zbog tebe. Tocno znam kako se osjecas i tim vise suosjecam.

----------


## iva777

MalaMa zao mi je zbog bete.bas sam se nadala da ce ovaj put biti to!  :Sad: 
Ja bi ponovila betu u ponedjeljak pa se odmah naruci. 
Ja idem sljedeci ciklus u fet , kombinirat cu sveti Duh i Lucingera .

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

Iva kako ces to kombinirati?

----------


## iva777

MalaMa imas pp

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

mala11111 sad vidim : zao mi je jako  :Sad: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala11111

MalaMa,Iva777 hvala cure idemo dalje zvala sam nisam nikog dobila probat ću danas vještica došla pa ću viditi nadam se ići odmah sad u FET. Budemo vidjeli.... MalaMa ponovi betu iako mi se čini mala ali nikad se ne zna držim fige.....

----------


## MalaMa

Evo ponovila sam betu,za svaki slucaj.
mala1111 javi sto si dogovorila.
Ja nisam planirala odmah u fet ovaj ciklus. Ne zato sto ne bih htjela vec zato sto fizicki ne mogu stic dogovorit konzultacije i to prije 6/7 dc. Mislis da se moze telefonski dogovorit? Bas me zanima.

----------


## iva777

MalaMa jel stigao nalaz bete?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

Je. Beta 0,8. Dogovorila 10.5 dogovor za dalje.

----------


## iva777

MalaMa zao mi je jos jednom .eto nas dvije se opet druzimo- idemo obje u fet. ko zna mozda nama bas fet uspije.! 


Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

Ej Iva,da druzimo se. A najvise nam zelim da se uskoro druzimo na trudnickom s pozitivnim betama :Smile:

----------


## iva777

e to potpisujem  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala11111

> Evo ponovila sam betu,za svaki slucaj.
> mala1111 javi sto si dogovorila.
> Ja nisam planirala odmah u fet ovaj ciklus. Ne zato sto ne bih htjela vec zato sto fizicki ne mogu stic dogovorit konzultacije i to prije 6/7 dc. Mislis da se moze telefonski dogovorit? Bas me zanima.



Evo da javim idem odmah u FET...

----------


## iva777

super mala11111 , eto nas 3 u fet skoro u isto vrijeme! bas se veselim!  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

mala1111 super. Ipak se moze tel.dogovorit  :Smile:  
Sretno!
Vi cete prije, moj fet ce vjerojatno biti krajem 5.mj.

----------


## iva777

MalaMa i ja cekam m koja treba doci cca oko 10.5 tako da sam i ja pri kraju 5 mjeseca u fet  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala11111

> MalaMa i ja cekam m koja treba doci cca oko 10.5 tako da sam i ja pri kraju 5 mjeseca u fet 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Meni je 4 dc od utorka idem na folikulometrije pa ćemo pratiti...... Svima želim svu sreću svijeta i da FET-ovi budu uspješni

----------


## iva777

fet u prirodnom ili ces dobiti nesto od lijekova? 


Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mala11111

[QUOTE=iva777;2977831]fet u prirodnom ili ces dobiti nesto od lijekova? 


FET u prirodnom bez lijekova i bez štoperice.

----------


## Mala28

pozz  :Bye: 

krećem na SD pa imam pitanja
Koga bi više preporučili dr. Turudić ili Luetić?
Koliko se čeka na konzultacije? 
kakav je princip gore.. tipa koji dc se ide na pregled, koji dc se kreće sa pregledom u ivf-u?
Dali obavljaju pregled na 2 dc prije pikanja?

----------


## Bebosan

Curke dali se na SD treba narucivati za spolne hormone

----------


## MalaMa

Bebosan,ja nisam, samo dodjes 2-4dc.
Mala meni se obje dr cine strucne. Ja sam kod dr.T vec 5 god. Ona nije bas pricljiva,odnosno moras pitati sve sto te zanima,a tada ti ljubazno objasni. Konzultacije se cekaju u principu 2-3 tjedna. Moguce je da ce ti odmah napraviti uzv. Meni jesu u 11.mj kad sam krenula u ovaj krug.
Inace dolazis 6-8 dc na prvu folikulometriju,kad krenes u ivf. Ja nisam nikad bila na pregledu 2dc prije pikanja.
Eto nadam se da sam ti pomogla. 
Javi kad si narucena.
Sretno!

----------


## mala11111

> pozz 
> 
> krećem na SD pa imam pitanja
> Koga bi više preporučili dr. Turudić ili Luetić?
> Koliko se čeka na konzultacije? 
> kakav je princip gore.. tipa koji dc se ide na pregled, koji dc se kreće sa pregledom u ivf-u?
> Dali obavljaju pregled na 2 dc prije pikanja?


Mala28 ako nisi bila prije početka menstruacije dan,dva onda da,a ako si bila onda ne nema potrebe. Prošli ciklus sam bila 2dc kod nje nisam UZV radila ranije pa me onda pogledala.

----------


## MalaMa

Iva777 javi sto si dogovorila kod dr. Sretno!

----------


## iva777

MalaMa potvrsila je dr.da idemo u fet .imam 2 smrzlica oba vracamo.10 dan ciklusa sam na folikulometriji . znaci tamo oko 19.5..pratit ce se  na ultrazvuku sve do ovulacije , i ona 5.ti dan vracaju .kad si ti gore?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

Iva ja za tjedan dana imam dogovor. Po meni bi se to trebalo odvijati kraj 5 ili poc.6 mj. Ako dogovorimo fet. Sretno i javljaj novosti.

----------


## iva777

Tako ce se i meni sve odvijati krajem 5.mjeseca , jer sam isla pogledati svoj kalendar nesto mi kasnije bude ovulacija.rekla je dr da ce  me gledati na ultrazvuk i pratiti lh ( kroz vadjenje krvi). da vidimo kad je ovulacija. samo da moji smrzlici prezive odmrzavanje...
Sretno i tebi i javljaj novostu

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mala28

Hvala vam na odgovorima.
Narucila sam se za 07.06. Kod dr. Turudic pa cemo vidjeti kaj kaze.
Do tada cu obaviti briseve, izvaditi hormone 2-5 dc a mm ejakulat.

Dali koja ovdje ima slicne dijagnoze kao ja?

----------


## MalaMa

Mala28 sretno i javljaj novosti!

----------


## Bebosan

Evo curke samo da javim stigli su mi nalazi hormona sve ok samo mi je FSH 13 .3 normalno do 12  AMH 8 .9  sto sve upućuje na vrlo nisku plodnost dode mi da poludim ima li tko iskustva sa visokim FSH

----------


## mala11111

Cure moje evo da se i ja javim u ponedjeljak idem na FET.

----------


## MalaMa

Bebosan ja ti nemam iskustva. Mozda na nekoj drugoj temi. Pogledaj na forumu ima li.
Mala1111 zelim ti svu srecu i da se mrvice ugnijezde na divnih 9 mjeseci. Jel vracate obje? Kako su ti pratili ovulaciju? Uzv +lh iz krvi ili?

----------


## mala11111

> Bebosan ja ti nemam iskustva. Mozda na nekoj drugoj temi. Pogledaj na forumu ima li.
> Mala1111 zelim ti svu srecu i da se mrvice ugnijezde na divnih 9 mjeseci. Jel vracate obje? Kako su ti pratili ovulaciju? Uzv +lh iz krvi ili?


MalaMa vraćamo jednu. Ovulaciju sam pratila UZV i to je to čekali da pukne folikul

----------


## Mala28

> Cure moje evo da se i ja javim u ponedjeljak idem na FET.


Sretno! 
Kod koje si doktorice?

----------


## mala11111

> Sretno! 
> Kod koje si doktorice?


Kod dr. Turudić transver obavljen!

----------


## iva777

> Kod dr. Turudić transver obavljen!


Sretno Mala! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mala28

> Kod dr. Turudić transver obavljen!


Sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MalaMa

mala11111 sretno!

----------


## mala11111

Iva777,Mala28,MalaMa hvala vam od srca i isto tako i ja vama želim da se obave transveri vama i malene mrvice da se uhvate!!!!

----------


## iva777

Konacno dosla vjestica , 23.5 sam na prvoj folikulometriji na sv.duhu. Ovaj put imam tako dobar osjecaj , opustena sam kao nikad. sve do nakon transfera haha. cure moje sretno vam od srca! malama kakva je situacija, kad si na folikulometriji?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

Drage moje,Iva ja cekam mengu. Za vikend bi trebala,valjda. Medjutim ponavljala sam papu jer mi je istekla. Kretanje u postupak ovisi o tome. Nadam se da ce bit ok. Onda bih trebala za nekih10 dana ici. Iva tebi sretno. Neka je to to!

----------


## domaćica

Dobar dan svima, evo da se i ja priključim sa svojim iskustvom.
Nakon 8 godina bezuspješnog pokušavanja, u 11/2016 krenuli smo na Sv. Duh. 
Nakon svih pretraga, odluka je bila odmah IVF.
Jučer započela sa pikanjem, prvi puta. 
Još uvijek mi je sve novo i nepoznato... zato sam ovdje da se malo i ja educiram za sve što me čeka.

----------


## MalaMa

domaćica dobrodosla i sretno. Sto god ce trebati samo pitaj!

----------


## domaćica

Hvala na dobrodošlici. 
Evo mene sa ne baš dobrim vijestima. Od srijede sam na Bemfoli 225, danas bila na folikulometriji i kaže doktorica da opće ne reagiram na terapiju i nije joj jasno zašto.
Dobila Bemfolu 150 za danas i sutra pa opet u srijedu na pregled.
Da li je netko imao neko slično iskustvo?

----------


## MalaMa

Iva sretno sutra!

----------


## iva777

> Iva sretno sutra!


Hvala ti MalaMa! kako napredujes? jel stigla m? 
Domacica dobro nam dosla, slobodno pitaj sve sto te interesira

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

domacica ne znam. Znam da ne reagira svatko jednako na stimulaciju. Sto znaci da ne reagiras? Ne vidi puno folikula ili sto?
Iva moje menge jos nema. Inace mi se otkad smo krenuli u postupke skratili ciklusi pa sam ocekivala za vikend. Vjerojatno ce kroz koji dan.

----------


## iva777

Domacica, slicno je bilo kod mene, na prvoj folikulometriji doktorica mi je rekla da je jako slaba reakcija, a nakon 2 dana na drugoj folikulometriji - čudo od folikula, znaci moguće je .u tom postupku sam imala 12 js, koristila sam puregon.
Nadam se da će i kod tebe biti tako.  Sretno!

----------


## iva777

Hoce tako kasniti kad je čekaš, tako i meni ovaj put 5 dana je kasnila .

----------


## domaćica

Da, nakon 5 dana terapije nema folikula.  Sutra idem opet, pa se nadam boljem rezultatu. Sad su me sa bemfole 225 stavili na 150 što mi isto nije jasno. Ova od 150 bi trebala biti slabija doza i bilo bi mi jasno da mi smanje zbog ne znam hiperstimulacije.. ovako ne razumijem... ali puštam se u njihove ruke. 
Iva777, nadam se tvojem rezultatu   :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

Iva kak je bilo? Kako se to odvija? Najprije folikulo pa te posalju vadit krv ili? Meni stigla m. Za tjedan dana sam gore.

----------


## domaćica

Samo da se i ja javim, danas na folikulometriji stanje nepromijenjeno... 1 js, u petak punkcija te jedne.... šanse gotovo nula.

----------


## iva777

MalaMa nisam uspjela otici na sv.duh morala sam raditi ali sam otisla privatno .jedan vodeci folikul 11mm endo 5.8.
pokusala sam dobiti dr.ali nikako ju uhvatiti.ujutro sam gore .to mi je 12dc , pa ti javim kako ide sa vadjem krvi.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

Domacica zao mi je sto je tako i sto ti stimulirani tako prodje. Ali jos ima nade. I ta jedna ako je zrela moze biti dobitna. Moja curka je iz prirodno IVF,znaci jedna st.je bila. Sretno!
Iva sretno!

----------


## iva777

Domacica , samo budi pozitivna! drzim fige za tu jednu. Iako moram priznati jako slaba reakcija.sta kaze dr? kako su ti to objasnili? 
Danas folikulometrija , end 7mm i folikul 15mm.sutra sam opet gore ali cu nakon toga i privatno otici.koja razlika od jucer, bas sam iznenadjena.
nije me trazila da vadim krv, vjerujem da cu sutra

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## domaćica

Oprostite, moji odgovori malo kasne zato što sam nova na forumu pa sve poruke prolaze odobrenje admina, a kako mi  je objašnjeno, to malo traje.
Uglavnom, svi doktori se čude mojoj ne-reakciji na stimulaciju. Jučer mi je rekla dr. da ćemo sad obaviti tu punkciju a nakon toga da ćemo napraviti još neke pretrage da se vidi što se događa sa jajnicima.
Nije mi jasno zašto pretrage jajnika nisu radili prije uključivanja u postupak, ali eto... vjerujem u njihovu stručnost i neka rade što misle da treba.
Punkcija sutra, prva u životu. Nervoza raste i strah je prisutan. Nema anestezije, rekli samo popiti brufen ujutro...
Iva777 zašto ti vadiš krv?

----------


## MalaMa

Iva super!

----------


## iva777

> Oprostite, moji odgovori malo kasne zato što sam nova na forumu pa sve poruke prolaze odobrenje admina, a kako mi  je objašnjeno, to malo traje.
> Uglavnom, svi doktori se čude mojoj ne-reakciji na stimulaciju. Jučer mi je rekla dr. da ćemo sad obaviti tu punkciju a nakon toga da ćemo napraviti još neke pretrage da se vidi što se događa sa jajnicima.
> Nije mi jasno zašto pretrage jajnika nisu radili prije uključivanja u postupak, ali eto... vjerujem u njihovu stručnost i neka rade što misle da treba.
> Punkcija sutra, prva u životu. Nervoza raste i strah je prisutan. Nema anestezije, rekli samo popiti brufen ujutro...
> Iva777 zašto ti vadiš krv?


Da meni je odmah na prvu bilo.cudno d je samo 1 js. slazem da bi prije postupka trebalo napraviti sve pretrage pa stimulaciju prilagoditi malo individualnije.ali to je nazalost tako u drzavnim.klinikama i vecinom smo prepusteni sami sebi.
Domacica, nadam.se da ce sutra punkcija proci u najboljem redu bez boli.i straha i da ce ta jedna biti vrijedna!
Ja sam u fetu, krv se vadi da se vidi hormon lh , kako bi znali kad je ovulacija tocno te se sukladno tome planira transfer.
ja sam gore ponovno u 7 30 , zelim ti puno srece! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

Domacica,slazem se s Ivom da je potrebno,malo detaljnije nalaze napraviti ali cini mi se da u drz.bolnicama idu na varijantu neke prosjecne reakcije,a uvijek postoje iznimke. Nisu svi organizmi isti. Tesko im je za prvi put uz opce pretrage pretpostavit da ce se ovako nesto dogoditi. 
Sto se punkcije tice nemoj strahovati. Imas jednu i to kratko traje i nije strasno. 
Sretno!

----------


## iva777

domacica kako je prosla punkcija?
evo kod mene danas endo 8mm i folikul 16mm.u nedjelju sam u 10 gore, iznenadila be dr.da se koze doci nedjeljom.kaze da inace ne ali ako pada ovulacija za vikend da uvijek netko ima dezuran pa se moze napraviti folikulometrija.po mojoj procjeni ovulacija ce biti sutra ili prekosutra znaci cetvrtak ili petak transfer.
Koja je razlika biti u stimulaciji i fetu , apsolutno sam opustena  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

Iva super! Samo tako pozitivno. To puno znaci. I mene je brinulo sto ako ovulacija bude u nedjelju. A moglo bi. Super da je tako.

----------


## domaćica

Draga Iva, nisam se jucer mogla javiti jer sam jednostavno bila u soku. Punkcija nula bodova, nista. Folikul prazan. Medutim, nije me to izbacilo iz takta nego nesto drugo. Naime nakon mjeseci pregleda, nebrojenih uzv oni meni jucer na punkciji kazu da imam vjerojatno dermoid na jajniku i da cu morati to operirati! Kako to do sad nitko nije vidio?

----------


## domaćica

Draga Iva, sretno tebi na transferu. Drzim sve palceve za uspjeh!

----------


## MalaMa

domacica ajoj. Pa kako su to tek sad vidjeli? Jel to mozda uzrok lose reakcije? Jako mi je zao. Znam kolike su nade,a onda te ovako nesto zbilja pogodi. Ja ti predlazem da odes po drugo misljenje pa onda vidjeti kako to rijesiti. Drzi se!

----------


## iva777

Domacica , pa ja ne mogu vjerovati kako su to mogli " ne vidjeti" .Mislim to je strasno ! Folikul prazan? ma definitivno lose odradjen tajming punkcije.
Slazem se sa MalaMa, odi po drugo misljenje. Uzasno mi je zao sto su ti to priustili! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

Danas sam bila u 10h na folikulometriji, i tako dodjem na humanu, a tamo potpuni mrak, nema nikoga , sva vrata sam kucala nista! i vec kad sam skoro izgubila zivce i krenula nazad na posao ( jer radim dvokratno zbog danasnje folikulometrije)prodjem kroz hitni ginekoloski odjel a cekaona puna, pitam cure za folikulometriju , kaze tu se odrzava. Nisam uopce znala i naravno nitko mi nije rekao .Uh! eto dobra informacija za cure koje su narucene na folikulometriju nedjeljom - znaci na hitnom ginekoloskom odjelu je.


Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## domaćica

Jao jao jao. Kad sam citala iskustva cura iz petrove, mislila sam kako sam ja super prosla na sv duhu. Sad vidim da je i ovdje sve zbrda zdola. Za mjesec dana su mi rekli da dodem. Idem ovaj tjedan napraviti CA 125, cisto da smirim zivce. A onda cu za dalje vidjeti. Kako god, pasat ce mi mjesec dana odmora od bolnice.

----------


## domaćica

I kad opet krenem, nadam se da vas vise nece biti tamo

----------


## MalaMa

Iva ja sam u 11.mj isla na folikulometriju u subotu rano ujutro i rekli su mi da dodjem dolje na hitnu. Nisam lutala. I tocno u 7 kako smo dogovorili tako je dr dosla s odjela i pogledala me. Da sam bar znala da ti nisu rekli ja bih te uputila.
domacice samo se sad smiri i polako dalje u rjesavanje korak po korak. Ja sam u 11.imala isto u stimulaciji samo jednu stanicu i nije se oplodila,znaci prvi su i meni profulali stimulaciju. Znam kako se osjecas. Probaj se smiriti pa polako dalje. Sretno!

----------


## MalaMa

Iva kako je prosla folikulo? Jesi ti uopce vadila krv za lh?

----------


## iva777

MalaMa , nisam ni jednom vadila krv , uglavnom folikul je tu jucer bio.sad sam trenutno gore cekam na folikulo.
Vidjela sam da jucer da sve cure koje su cekale su znale gdje trebaju doci osim mene. A stalno si govorim da sve moram pitati al eto. 
Domacica, uzmi si malo odmora od postupka, odi po drugo misljenje , bit ces puno mirnija, a onda strategija za dalje! nema predaje! 
I ja se nadam da ce ovaj moj biti dobitni .

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## domaćica

Hvala vam svima na podrsci! Jos mi je sve to novo i nepoznato pa me malo na emocije udara. S vremenom cu vjerojatno oguglati... Javim se kada cu imati nove informacije a vama svima od srca zelim srecu i jedno malo srce u busi...puse.

----------


## iva777

Domacica , nadam se da neces biti u ovim vodama dugo da oguglas! sretno! 
Danas je jos folikul tu nema ovulacije .poslali su me vadit lh , sutra su nalazi i ujutro sam opet gore.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## domaćica

Sretno iva!

----------


## mala11111

Domacica baš mi je žao sad lijepo napravi sve pretrage pa nazad u borbu nema druge.Iva777 i MalaMa sretnooo obadvijema i da se mrvice prime meni nažalost opet beta 0. Idemo dalje držite mi se pusa svima

----------


## iva777

> Domacica baš mi je žao sad lijepo napravi sve pretrage pa nazad u borbu nema druge.Iva777 i MalaMa sretnooo obadvijema i da se mrvice prime meni nažalost opet beta 0. Idemo dalje držite mi se pusa svima


Ajme zao mi je

----------


## MalaMa

Mala1111 jako mi je zao! Doci ce vrijeme samo je najgore sto covjek to mora cekati i strepiti iz pokusaja u pokusaj. Drzi se!

----------


## mala11111

> Mala1111 jako mi je zao! Doci ce vrijeme samo je najgore sto covjek to mora cekati i strepiti iz pokusaja u pokusaj. Drzi se!


Da tako je ali sad sam im rekla stati i napraviti histeroskopiju da i to obavim jer mi je još samo jedna bc ostala i složili su se sa mojim mišljenjem

----------


## iva777

Mala111 , slazem se s tobom, napravi dodatne pretrage.ja sam obavljala jeden dio preko privatnika, odnosno vise njih te sam trazila dodatno misljenje. 
Jutros na folikulometriji, kaze dr.da je jos folikul tu i da jos nije ovulacija.A ja sam uvjerena da mi je ovulacija bila jucer, jer je osjetim svaki mjesec .
Ponovo me poslal vaditi lh. Kaze da nije dovoljno visok lh .
zbunjena sam jer sam 100 % sigurna da je nastupila ovulacija. 
Otici cu danas privatno da me pogleda  drugi doktor. Kod njega idem svaki dan tokom cijelog ovog feta, jer nista vise ne prepustam slucaju.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

O Iva,to se bas produzilo. Ja planiram u cetvrtak gore. Javljaj vijesti. Kako to funkcionira? Poslije folikulometrije te jos posalju vadit krv? A sto s nalazom? Koliko cekas gore da sve zavrsi? Da si znam s poslom organizirati sve.

----------


## iva777

MalaMa, da oduzilo se bas.u medjuvremenu sam zvala sestru na humanoj  da vidim jel gotov nalaz, ali nije pa sam zvala labaratorij i ipqk je gotov nalaz.poslala sam supruga da pogleda i slika nalaz i vrati pa da mogu javiti drugom doktoru.
Uglavnom dodjes na folikulometriju , obavis pa te doktorica posalje u labaratorij vaditi krv. nalaz ne cekas vec ga predaju gore doktorici. Ako ti se zuri zbog posla reci doktorici ona napise da je hitni pa na salteru jos jednom zamolis da te uvede prije reda .Tako sam ja.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

O Iva,bogme su to peripetije. Nadam se da ce do sutra puknuti taj folikul.

----------


## iva777

Ma puknuo je znam , osjecam i najbolje poznam svoje tijelo
.Sretno u cetvrtak! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MalaMa

Iva,kakvo je stanje?

----------


## mala11111

MalaMa,Iva777 ništa se ne javljate nadam se da je sve u redu

----------


## MalaMa

mala1111 sve je uredu. Malo se samo razvuklo sve pa sam u cekanju. Jel ti odmaras do jeseni ili?

----------


## mala11111

> mala1111 sve je uredu. Malo se samo razvuklo sve pa sam u cekanju. Jel ti odmaras do jeseni ili?


Draga moja ja sam u utorak bila na histeroskopiji sve je super ali smo i poslali komadić endometrija na PHD pa čekam sad 3 tjedna nalaze pa ću se čuti gore ne znam kako ljeti rade. Jesi bila gore kakvo je stanje koji ti je dan ciklusa?

----------


## sara79

Pozdrav cure...
Dal netko ima nekakav kontakt od dr. Baumana??
Mail ili bilo sto??
Znam da je otisao u Irsku al ne znam u koju kliniku.
Jako mi je vazno pa bih bila zahvalna svima koji nesto znaju za bilo kakvu informaciju.

Hvala....

----------


## iva777

http://www.rotundaivf.ie/fertility-s...ivf/your-team/

Koliko sam uspjela vidjeti on je u ovoj klinici.Pokusaj njih kontaktirati.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sara79

> http://www.rotundaivf.ie/fertility-s...ivf/your-team/
> 
> Koliko sam uspjela vidjeti on je u ovoj klinici.Pokusaj njih kontaktirati.
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Iva hvala ti puno!!!!!

----------


## iva777

:Smile:  Sretno sara! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva777

> MalaMa,Iva777 ništa se ne javljate nadam se da je sve u redu


Mala11111 sve je super, odgodjen mi je bio Et prosli ciklus , sad sam krenula u ponovno ali sam se prebacila u drugu kliniku.


Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mala28

Gdje si se prebacila i zasto ako smijem pitati?

Ja sam trenutno u prvom ivf-u kod dr. Turudic

----------


## iva777

> Gdje si se prebacila i zasto ako smijem pitati?
> 
> Ja sam trenutno u prvom ivf-u kod dr. Turudic


Nakon 4 neuspjesna postupka , pocela sam traziti i druga misljenja -obisla nekoliko klinika sto kod nas sto vani, konzultirala se sa suprugom i odlucili smo se za ivf centar Lucinger.
Mala28 , sretno i nek prvi ivf bude dobitni! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bebosan

Evo curke da vam se javim i mi konačno krecemo u prvi postupak u 9 mj protokol mi je od drugog do sedmog dana bemfola 225 imate li iskustva s tim lijekom? Pozz

----------


## Mala28

Jučer sam imala punkciju, dobili smo 11 jajnih stanica  :Very Happy: 
Prijeti mi hiper pa ćemo vidjeti na dan transfera dali će ga i biti, ako ne bit ce frozen all
Danas smo saznali da se 10 oplodilo  :Klap:  i idemo na blastociste. Transfer bi trebao biti u srijedu.

Od stimulacije sam imala Gonal pen 225/3 dana, 150/7 dana; orgalutran 5x; ovitrelle.

----------


## Bebosan

Mala28 sretno odlično sad samo miruj ja sam bez oba jajovoda zbog dvije vanmaternicne kakvi su ti bili FSH i AMH

----------


## Mala28

Hvala ti  :Kiss: 
Fsh mi je 7.1 a AMH 31
Mirujem, sutra ponovno zovem labos i cekam srijedu.
Upitna je lijeva strana gdje nemam jajovod jer mi je na jajniku sad i endometriom.

----------


## miuta821

> Evo curke da vam se javim i mi konačno krecemo u prvi postupak u 9 mj protokol mi je od drugog do sedmog dana bemfola 225 imate li iskustva s tim lijekom? Pozz


Ja sam imala isto bemfole. I cetrodine 14js sretno 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bebosan

Kod mene je i problem FSH koji je 13 a AMH 9 tako da sam sva jadna i pesimistična a imam 28g

----------


## miuta821

> Kod mene je i problem FSH koji je 13 a AMH 9 tako da sam sva jadna i pesimistična a imam 28g


Kod mene inače ok ali onda nest i kod mene bilo poviseno rekla dr zbog stresa. Ali ipak mislim da bude js. Ne treba ni previše bitno da se oplodi i da bude uspješno. Ja imam 35 pa svaki put imam puno js i blastice ali jos nismo do uspjeha došli. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mala28

ne nužno, znam curu sa amh 1 pa je ostvarila trudnoću

----------


## Mala28

> Kod mene je i problem FSH koji je 13 a AMH 9 tako da sam sva jadna i pesimistična a imam 28g



ne nužno, znam curu sa amh 1 pa je ostvarila trudnoću

----------


## Bebosan

Curke moje zelim vam svu sreću ovog svijeta da ostvarite svoju zelju nadam se da ćemo jednog dana i uspjeti koji vas doktor vodi

----------


## miuta821

> Curke moje zelim vam svu sreću ovog svijeta da ostvarite svoju zelju nadam se da ćemo jednog dana i uspjeti koji vas doktor vodi


Ja sam na vuk vrhovac. 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mala28

> Curke moje zelim vam svu sreću ovog svijeta da ostvarite svoju zelju nadam se da ćemo jednog dana i uspjeti koji vas doktor vodi


ja sam kod dr. Turudić, makar svaka kontrola te može zadesiti kod nekog drugog

----------


## Bebosan

Mala28 kako si danas transfer ili

----------


## Mala28

da  :Zaljubljen: 
od 11 jajnih, 10 se oplodilo drugi dan, a danas smo imali 3 blastice.
jednu su mi vratili a 2 zamrznuli
Bet je 12.7. tj za 2 tjedna

----------


## Bebosan

Drzim fige da se primi i ostane u busi  sljedećih 9 mj pozz

----------


## MalaMa

Mala28 sretno! Nek je to to!

----------


## Mala28

Hvala Vam  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mala28

Cure moje ste vadile betu na svetom duhu preko interne uputnice...kakav je protokol?
Koliko se ceka nalaz?

----------


## MalaMa

Mala28 dolje u labu uzmes broj i kad dodjes na red das uputnicu kao i svaku drugu. Nalazi su oko 12/13 sati isti taj dan. Sretno!

----------


## Mala28

> Mala28 dolje u labu uzmes broj i kad dodjes na red das uputnicu kao i svaku drugu. Nalazi su oko 12/13 sati isti taj dan. Sretno!


Hvala ti

----------


## Inesz

*Zabrinjavajuće niska razina uspješnosti MPO liječenja*

*Klinička bolnica Sveti Duh* (Zagreb) u 2015. godini obavila je 655 MPO postupaka iz kojih je rođeno 68 djece. 
Radi nepreciznosti prikaza slika u "Godišnjem izvješću Državnog registra o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji 2015.“, procijenjujemo da je bilo oko 200 postupaka intrauterine inseminacije (IUI), ukupno oko 420 postupaka klasične IVF i ICSI oplodnje, oko 50-60 transfera odleđenih embrija (FET) i oko 20 postupaka označenih pod ostalo. (sl. 11. i sl. 2. Izvješća) 

https://zdravstvo.gov.hr/UserDocsIma...MPO%202015.pdf

http://www.facebook.com/rodaneplodnost/

----------


## jejja

Cure, one koje su trenutno u postupcima, treba mi informacija ima li i kolika je lista cekanja za stimulirane postupke/lijekove? Hvala vam [emoji173]

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bebosan

Nema cekanja ako nema cekanja cim skupis nalaze ides u postupak ja sam sljedeći ciklus u stimuliranom nisam cekala nista sama sam birala   kada cu u postupak

----------


## jejja

Hvala ti Bebosan.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bebosan

Hej curke jel' tko krece u postupak  ubrzo?

----------


## Mala28

> Hej curke jel' tko krece u postupak  ubrzo?


ja sam trenutno u fetu

----------


## Bebosan

Mala28 ja sam krenula sa bockanje prvi put sam se sama piknula ono sto sam rekla da ne bih nikad mogla u srijedu imam prvi uzv kada si ti u stimulaciji isla na prvi uzv 6 ili 7 dan

----------


## Mala28

> Mala28 ja sam krenula sa bockanje prvi put sam se sama piknula ono sto sam rekla da ne bih nikad mogla u srijedu imam prvi uzv kada si ti u stimulaciji isla na prvi uzv 6 ili 7 dan


mene je muž pikao.
u stimulaciji sam isla 6dc, 9dc, 11 dc - stoperica, 13 dc punkcija, 18 dc transfer
a sada u fet sam isla 10 dc, 12 dc, 13 dc - tada je bila štoperica i 20 dc ce biti fet

----------


## Bebosan

Hvala ti na info drzim fige da ti ovaj put uspije kako se osjećaš meni je danas 4 dc i bas sam nekako napuhnuta i bas mi je mucno

----------


## Mala28

Hvala ti, sretno i tebi. 
Ništa posebno ne osjećam, transfer će biti ovaj četvrtak

----------


## Bebosan

Mala28 molim te reci mi gdje se ide na folikumetriju ? kod doktorice ili?

----------


## Mala28

Pa da, koja dr je taj dan tamo ta i pregledava

----------

